# Hairfinity 2014 Challenge



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sure there are threads about this vitamin but is anyone taking it? What type of results did you get and did it benefit your hair?  Not in just growth but overall health? TIA

I'm doing this thread as sort of a personal Hairfinity challenge to see how it will benefit me. I rcvd it yesterday in the mail and took 2 capsules last night and again tonight. I plan on taking 2 every evening. 

Anyone else want to post your experience? Or possibly join me?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I ordered a two month supply and started on Sunday! I didn't take a starting picture, but I'll try to take one tonight. I  used to take Viviscal but I was ordering them from Amazon and every package had slightly different shaped pills. I'm loving that Hairfinity is in a gel cap. Super easy to swallow!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I would add another hair vitamin to what i am already taking but i can't afford Hairfinity. I hope it gives you both good results.


----------



## Ann816 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll join.  Have been taking Hairfinity since mid October.  Am on my second bottle and just ordered 4 more bottles thanks to 15 percent off coupon on Black Friday.  I do not have a starting pic as I'm currently in a sew-in for protecting styling.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I would add another hair vitamin to what i am already taking but i can't afford Hairfinity. I hope it gives you both good results.



Hey what vitamin are you taking?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Ann816 said:


> I'll join.  Have been taking Hairfinity since mid October.  Am on my second bottle and just ordered 4 more bottles thanks to 15 percent off coupon on Black Friday.  I do not have a starting pic as I'm currently in a sew-in for protecting styling.



I know I used the discount as well and purchased 2 bottles.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I just started taking them this week.  I went and found a BSS that sales them thats not far from me and they gave me 10% off.  I'm taking 2 a night and drinking ALOT of water and taking vitamin C(I heard that it will help with the breakouts) so far so good!!  

I don't mind joining in on the challenge also!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I was planning on ordering 2 bottles.


----------



## soulglo (Dec 3, 2013)

Currently taking them. I'm only about 2 weeks in. Maybe more because some days i only took 1 pill.I ordered the 2 month supply. In this short period of time I've noticed a little bit of length in my nape area. More shedding (not broken hairs). It was a horrible experience in terms of stomach pain and nausea when I first began to take the pills. My system had to get use to the pills.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I will join you I started taking them in March I'm relaxed so I noticed since I started taking them I get new growth very quickly when I first started taking them I was not taking care of my hair properly so I have about 4 more bottles to go and I'm taking care of my hair better now I can say my hair has thickened up


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Someone at work mentioned this at work today. I think I might try this vitamin. How much it is?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

CurlyMoo said:


> Someone at work mentioned this at work today. I think I might try this vitamin. How much it is?



Hey go to their site and see if they still have the sale going on. I got them with the sale but I can't remember off the top of my head what the price is.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I just ordered the 2 month supply. It's $42 CurlyMoo or $24 for 1 bottle. In 5 days I'll be joining y'all.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey I'll join! I'm excited someone started this. I purchased the two month supply and today has been one week of taking them for me. I take one in the morning and one in the evening. And I have been drinking alot of water as well to battle breaking out. So far so good. Obviously no growth or anything after one week, but no bad side effects either. I have my hair in corn rows under my wig so I will take them down in another 3 weeks and see if I got any growth.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Just took my 2 pills for today. I find it easier on my stomach if I take in evening/night with food. It doesn't upset or make me feel nauseous like prenatal vitamins in the past did...yuck I hate them horse vitamins!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

The first day I took them I felt a little queasy, but I've been okay ever since. I take them in the morning before breakfast.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought 2 bottles as well. I have 12 days left of my current vitamins. I'll be starting the very next day.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 4, 2013)

Just took my second pill for the day!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



FemmeCreole said:


> I just ordered the 2 month supply. It's $42 @CurlyMoo or $24 for 1 bottle. In 5 days I'll be joining y'all.





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just took my 2 pills for today. I find it easier on my stomach if I take in evening/night with food. It doesn't upset or make me feel nauseous like prenatal vitamins in the past did...yuck I hate them horse vitamins!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you ladies. Not to be nit picky but how does Hairfinity compare to Nioxin? I loved Nioxin, thought it was affective. Even with the cracked pills. 

I had just started adjusting to the breakouts then it was discontinued and the remaining bottles went up to $200.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I just starting taking these again. The first time I started was at the beginning of my journey and I felt they weren't working. Now that I know more about hair retention, I'll be better at being able to judge whether they work or not.

Count me in. I'm on my first of two bottles.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you ladies. Not to be nit picky but how does Hairfinity compare to Nioxin? I loved Nioxin, thought it was affective. Even with the cracked pills.
> 
> I had just started adjusting to the breakouts then it was discontinued and the remaining bottles went up to $200.



I'm not sure as I've never taken Nixon.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 5, 2013)

Just took my morning pill. I like doing them separately for some reason.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you ladies. Not to be nit picky but how does Hairfinity compare to Nioxin? I loved Nioxin, thought it was affective. Even with the cracked pills.
> 
> I had just started adjusting to the breakouts then it was discontinued and the remaining bottles went up to $200.



I have no clue about nioxin.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I never got to try nioxin either. I don't know why they ever discontinued them.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I'm back on it now.  I started taking it a couple years ago after I lost 4 inches of growth because of a scissor happy braider.  I got great growth when I took it and am glad I'm back on it again.

I take the pills separately with my lunch and dinner because it's easier on my stomach that way.  I'm down for this challenge.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Mine was shipped yesterday so I should receive by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

HairPleezeGrow will this be an official challenge? Should we post starting pics?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> HairPleezeGrow will this be an official challenge? Should we post starting pics?



Yes ma'am I think I will get the name changed to challenge. Please post your starting pics as well. I will post mine right now 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

So I forgot to post but I've taken my pills every night since I rcvd them. I put my hair in a sew in and will keep it in til the end of the year maybe lol. My starting pic is below. Please excuse the blurry pic...my son took it. The purple LC shirt is a little passed the number 3 and the green shirt is close to the number 2.





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been taking my vitamins!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been taking my vitamins still! Haven't missed a dose. I don't have a current starting pic since my hair is braided up right now and I'm not planning on taking it down for another 2 weeks or so. But the pic below is from September and I don't think I was much longer than this when I braided my hair up. Maybe half an inch at most.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 8, 2013)

Anybody have the latest discount code?


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Hello, everyone just let me say I am so proud to be back of the forum. I been unsubscribed for three years, but will lurk here and there. This particular post made me subscribe again tonight. I just recently purchased Hairfinity, just waiting for my tracking number. I would like to know if it will work for me as well. Cant wait!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

newnyer said:


> Anybody have the latest discount code?



No I'm sorry I don't

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Hello, everyone just let me say I am so proud to be back of the forum. I been unsubscribed for three years, but will lurk here and there. This particular post made me subscribe again tonight. I just recently purchased Hairfinity, just waiting for my tracking number. I would like to know if it will work for me as well. Cant wait!!



Welcome!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Ann816 (Dec 8, 2013)

newnyer said:


> Anybody have the latest discount code?



Not sure if it's still valid, but you might try:  blackfriday


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any previous experience with using Hairfinity? If so, how long was it before you noticed anything?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Does anyone have any previous experience with using Hairfinity? If so, how long was it before you noticed anything?



I would like to know this as well. I used it b4 a while back but don't remember how fast I saw results. Everyone is different though so experiences vary.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## newnyer (Dec 8, 2013)

Ann816 said:


> Not sure if it's still valid, but you might try:  blackfriday



No, according to the website, that one expired on 12/2. Thanks anyway! I know as soon as I buy them tonight I'll receive an email with the latest discount code. Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

newnyer said:


> No, according to the website, that one expired on 12/2. Thanks anyway! I know as soon as I buy them tonight I'll receive an email with the latest discount code. Lol



I didn't get an email with a code but let me check the one I got when I ordered to see if anything is on it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

Nope nothing but a order confirmation.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## newnyer (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks anyway....I went ahead and ordered. Time to grow!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I've been using it for about 6 months now. I don't think my hair is growing at a rapid rate but it is healthier and thicker than ever! my hair stylist and her co stylist were talking about how great my hair was looking the other day.
I personally like them. I use them as my hair vitamin and daily vitamin.
I do have to get my eyebrows done more often now; every 3 instead of 4 weeks, so it does increase hair growth for me I guess.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

If Priteva does not contact me or have my bottles in my mailbox by Friday, I'm cancelling and ordering Hairfinity.


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Took my pills this morning!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

On my second week of taking the pills. I don't feel enough new growth to feel that I will get one inch this month....

I am a slow grower. It takes me almost 3 months to get one inch, so I need to see that one inch sooner for me to feel these pills are working for me


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Hairfinity sent me email with the tracking number, the tracking number does'nt work they said it has been shipped


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Hairfinity sent me email with the tracking number, the tracking number does'nt work they said it has been shipped



I got the same thing. I don't understand that.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

*I wonder whats in pills that stimulates hair growth, the cheapie in me thinks I can just recreate!*


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I ordered mines on the 5th with another order from some where else. The other  package came today. If I cant track by tomorrow I will give them a call.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes y'all please get in contact with them about your orders.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I wonder whats in pills that stimulates hair growth, the cheapie in me thinks I can just recreate!*




I know biotin is in the pills along with other things, I been wanting to buy them for a long time


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Took my pills for today. On my second week. I have my hair braided so I dont know if there is any growth yet but I doubt it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Took my pills earlier as well!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Soo I called Brock beauty, the company where you order the hairfinity to asked them about my order. The customer service rep told me they just shipped my order today. Umm but I got an email on the 7th saying its been shipped. She says its  backed up because of the holidays. So the ladies who are waiting just like me that's the hold up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Soo I called Brock beauty, the company where you order the hairfinity to asked them about my order. The customer service rep told me they just shipped my order today. Umm but I got an email on the 7th saying its been shipped. She says its  backed up because of the holidays. So the ladies who are waiting just like me that's the hold up.



You would think they would have emailed everyone who's order was backed up to let you know!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> You would think they would have emailed everyone who's order was backed up to let you know!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


Yes you are right....If its not here by Friday I need something off on my next order


----------



## toaster (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Are you guys experiencing breakouts? I've been taking the pills for 9 days and this morning I got a very small pimple. This is super distressing for me as I'm under the care of a dermatologist and have gotten my skin super clear over the past few months. I already drink a lot of water per day ( at least 64 oz) but I guess I'll have to up that amount.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

toaster said:


> Are you guys experiencing breakouts? I've been taking the pills for 9 days and this morning I got a very small pimple. This is super distressing for me as I'm under the care of a dermatologist and have gotten my skin super clear over the past few months. I already drink a lot of water per day ( at least 64 oz) but I guess I'll have to up that amount.



I noticed a small pimple on my cheek today as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

No breakouts. At least nothing unusual. I don't have skin issues so I would notice if something is off. I'm about two weeks into the pills.

ETA: starting pic from 12/2/13 and a few days into the pills


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Those who have taken the pills in the past:

Did you texture change? Did you new growth become softer, less kinky?


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 10, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Those who have taken the pills in the past:  Did you texture change? Did you new growth become softer, less kinky?



My texture stayed the same.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

Took my pills tonight!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

HairPleezeGrow

We're going to have to nip these pimples in the bud. We can't have hair to our knees and bumpy faces. I'm hoping that once our bodies get used to the biotin they will go away.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



TwoSnapsUp said:


> Those who have taken the pills in the past:
> 
> Did you texture change? Did you new growth become softer, less kinky?



Yes HF does make the new growth softer and less kinky, which was great for me because when I took them previously my hair was flat ironed.  At one point my hair was growing faster than I could keep up with, if that makes any sense.erplexed  But this time around my hair's going to be in twists most of the time.  So we'll see.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 11, 2013)

I wonder how hf compares to mineral rich


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

toaster said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> We're going to have to nip these pimples in the bud. We can't have hair to our knees and bumpy faces. I'm hoping that once our bodies get used to the biotin they will go away.



Yes I know. I thought I read some where that taking vitamin C helps so I may give it a try.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Here's the current Hairfinity promo code: HairMyths13

It's good until December 15.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Here's the current Hairfinity promo code: HairMyths13
> 
> It's good until December 15.



Are y'all getting these codes through an email?  I haven't rcvd any codes or offers...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I'm Frustrated with them the rep lied to me and said they shipped my order yesterday, But I spoke with the manger and she said they didn't have any pills at the warehouse she don't know why she told me that. The pills just came today and will be shipped out.What the heck are they usually like this with the orders?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are y'all getting these codes through an email?  I haven't rcvd any codes or offers...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 I saw this one on Instagram today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2013)

Took my pills as well!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I feel new growth in random parts of my hair. But I won't get excited. I want to see what it looks like at exactly a month


----------



## newnyer (Dec 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are y'all getting these codes through an email?  I haven't rcvd any codes or offers...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yes, I receive them through the email.  I couldn't do nothing but laugh because I KNEW that as soon as I ordered, a new code would come out.  Lol- oh well...hopefully my order will be in by Saturday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

Took my pills for today

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Officially 2 weeks on the pills. Why was I checking for 1/2 an inch? SMH


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Officially 2 weeks on the pills. Why was I checking for 1/2 an inch? SMH



Lolol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I received my vitamins today!


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I heard the way to balance the effect of biotin on the skin is B12 (B Complex)...FYI, Mineral Rich has biotin and B12 and I have never had a acne prob with it. Biotin alone yes... Also keep Vitamin C up and keep drinking lots of water. HTH!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> I heard the way to balance the effect of biotin on the skin is B12 (B Complex)...FYI, Mineral Rich has biotin and B12 and I have never had a acne prob with it. Biotin alone yes... Also keep Vitamin C up and keep drinking lots of water. HTH!!



Thanks for the info!  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

So my one pimple went away and I'm not seeing anymore develop. But I did increase my water to 100 oz per day. Also took my pills today!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are y'all getting these codes through an email?  I haven't rcvd any codes or offers...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'm on their mailing list so I get their e-mails but I also follow them on FB and check their page when I'm getting ready to order.


----------



## butterfli (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the coupon code. Ordered and as soon as they come in, I'm in.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 13, 2013)

Still consistent with my pills. Hoping to see some great growth in 2 more!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

*I am going to order the 2 month supply, I hope these work... I was wrestling with just a month supply... *


----------



## toaster (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Took my pills this morning! 3 bottles of water left for the day.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I just got my 2 month supply. I looked at the senders address and the darn thing came from Slidell, that's an hour away from me (or less) and it took a whole 6 days for me to get it. Stupes!!!

I could have picked up the darn thing.

I'll probably post my starting pic tonight and I will start taking the pills tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

Took my pills for today!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm going to alternate between hairfinity and alive vitamins


----------



## butterfli (Dec 14, 2013)

soulglo said:


> I'm going to alternate between hairfinity and alive vitamins


  Is Alive considered a mulit vitamin or a hair vitamin like hairfinity? I looked at Alive to take as a multi because it has good reviews. How do you plan on taking them both?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Is anyone also using a topical aid, like sulfur based?


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Hello... Finally got my pills today.. I took my pills for today!


----------



## toaster (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



TwoSnapsUp said:


> Is anyone also using a topical aid, like sulfur based?



TwoSnapsUp I am using The Pomade Shop Peppermint Sulfur Pomade on my scalp every other day after I DC or cowash or shampoo. I am also participating in a personal mile a day challenge. I started on Monday and I'm hoping to make it through 2014. I feel like if I'm putting all of this effort into my hair the least I can do is work my body too (and hope the blood rushes to my scalp ).

Are you using anything?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Starting pic. Let's see if this hairfinity works.  This morning I took the 2 pills at 6am along with my other vitamins. I haven't experienced any side effects so far.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2013)

Took my pills today!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

toaster  I wasn't sure if it was wise to take my sulfur mix, but now I will.
Just applied NJOY's sulfur mix to my scalp.

Also took my pills for the day.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I've been meaning to try this for awhile. As I'm Intl., the shipping price always made me hesitate. A local salon sells them here for $47 a bottle, sigh... So instead I started taking BioSil drops in conjunction with Natures Bounty Extra Strength Hair Skin & Nail Vitamins and I have been having GREAT success. My hair and nails having been sprouting and my skin is SUPER GLOWY.

However, after seeing this thread, I just bit the bullet and purchased a 4 month supply from the Hairfinity website with the coupon posted in this thread (thank you very much to the poster who shared it!). Even with the $36+ shipping fee, it works out better than purchasing locally. I will give 2 bottles to my mom, and after finishing up my Natures Bounty pills I will see how it goes with Hairfinity!


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

This marks my third week on the pills and I've been happy with them thus far. I don't know if I've had any extra growth (forgot to measure or take a picture) when I started but I won't really assess if it's working until I've taken about 4 months worth.

The only problem I'm having is the pill might be interacting with my birth control pills? I know that some people said taking pure MSM messed up their cycle but I'm not sure how much MSM is in Hairfinity. All I know is that I religiously take my BC pills at the same time every day and I now have my period when I'm still on my active pills and this NEVER happens to me.

I'll give it another couple of weeks to work itself out but if my period doesn't go away (and only shows up on the inactive pills) I'm going to have to figure something out.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 15, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Is anyone also using a topical aid, like sulfur based?



I just started back using NJoys hair growth oil yesterday.  Also bought the cleansing cowash. The last time I used her oil I wasn't as consistent as I should have been,  but now that I'm in a PS (twists) for a couple of months, I'm trying to combine hairfinity & Njoy's products for a much needed boost!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

toaster said:


> This marks my third week on the pills and I've been happy with them thus far. I don't know if I've had any extra growth (forgot to measure or take a picture) when I started but I won't really assess if it's working until I've taken about 4 months worth.
> 
> The only problem I'm having is the pill might be interacting with my birth control pills? I know that some people said taking pure MSM messed up their cycle but I'm not sure how much MSM is in Hairfinity. All I know is that I religiously take my BC pills at the same time every day and I now have my period when I'm still on my active pills and this NEVER happens to me.
> 
> I'll give it another couple of weeks to work itself out but if my period doesn't go away (and only shows up on the inactive pills) I'm going to have to figure something out.



I would even contact Hairfinity and see what info they have on it. Bc I'm sure or hope they have all the clinical advice from running trials on these vitamins.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

I've been putting trying these pills for two years. I finally started on T-Day, my bottle is almost done. I'm ordering a 4 month supply for myself and two month for my mother today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

I sent a message to Supergirl to see if she can change our thread name to Hairfinity Challenge 2014 or something of the sort lol. Can't remember what I actually asked for but it was a name change.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

I love hairfinity but can't take it while I'm preggers. But now y'all got me thinking the reason I'm pregnant is because of hairfinity!  OMG!  Lol!


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*



Babygrowth said:


> I love hairfinity but can't take it while I'm preggers. But now y'all got me thinking the reason I'm pregnant is because of hairfinity!  OMG!  Lol!



Babygrowth OMG I hope not! Haha. Congratulations on your baby!!!! 

But for real, I need some answers from Hairfinity


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

toaster said:


> Babygrowth OMG I hope not! Haha. Congratulations on your baby!!!!
> 
> But for real, I need some answers from Hairfinity



I wasn't taking any vitamins so it just probably acted like a regular vitamin with a boost for my hair. Thanks. Either way I'm happy! When u hear from them let me know what they say.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Thanks to the poster who posted the code I got the 6month supply and will be giving my mom two bottles. I got free shipping!!!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Hairfinity...*

Took my pill for the day!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 16, 2013)

name has been changed ladies


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Took my pills this morning! My little... situation  has gone away, but I still plan on e-mailing Hairfinity to see if they have any extra information for me.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

I usually take my pills with my first cup of liquids in the AM. I remember my glass of water, but don't remember whether or not I took the pills. Deciding if I should just take two now...


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

I keep touching my new growth. It doesn't seem very 4c to me anymore. 

I don't know if the pills are changing the texture of my hair  (not complaining, I hate my texture), and I won't know until about 10 weeks post because that's when my NG stops cooperating....


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 16, 2013)

I just take the 2 at the same time in the morning. If I take 1 I know I'll forget to take the other later. I have to keep my vitamins on the kitchen counter in order for me to remember to take them I'm horrible at taking pills of any kind.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

I take one in the morning and one in the evening. But if I know I will be busy that night and possibly forget I will just take 2 at a time in the morning. For some reason I like splitting them up...I have been on the pills 3 weeks now. My hair is braided up so I don't know if I have any new growth yet. But my braids are pretty loose so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's from growth! I am excited next week to take my hair down and see where I am at.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 16, 2013)

I took my pills this morning along with my multvitamin. My urine was almost green, (sorry if tmi) just means I need to up my water intake. I'm slowly making my way up to 8 ups a day. When I was on my fitness routine I was drinking a gallon! 

TwoSnapsUp count your pills from the day you started. That's what I did when I forgot if I missed a day or not


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^ I ended up just taking two pills this afternoon because I'm positive I didn't take them.

What I will do from now on is, every night, put two pills in a ziplock bag and keep them on my vanity. That way I won't have to worry about whether or not I took them. I'll just check to see if I left them on the vanity.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh wow! I will be following you all  HHJ!! I just might try these pills after I'm done with my last box of Viviscal so yeaaaaa, I'm watching


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey! Just took my pills for the day. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 16, 2013)

Is any taking more than the recommended dosage of 2 pills per day?


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 16, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Is any taking more than the recommended dosage of 2 pills per day?


I don't on the bottle it says not to exceed recommended serving size, I'm to scared to take more


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Is any taking more than the recommended dosage of 2 pills per day?



I don't

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey ladies I realized we hadn't discussed when we want to show our progress. I was thinking we could show progress every 3 months. So we can just set January 1st officially for start date and then check in dates will be end of March,  end of June,  end of September, and end of December. Lmk what y'all think.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow January 1st sounds good! It won't be when I "start" the vitamins but I need a starting picture and I can measure growth from there.

Plus I'll be home and can have my mom take a picture of me pulling my hair in the back. It's harder than it looks.

What are your hair goals for the new year? I'm trying to get my hair to waist length by the end of 2014. I cut my hip length hair to about ear length in November 2012 (spur of the moment, will NEVER do it again) and I want my hair to get back to those lengths and keep growing.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm using December 2 as my start date since I already posted a pic, but will do progress pics at the scheduled check in dates.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

toaster said:


> HairPleezeGrow January 1st sounds good! It won't be when I "start" the vitamins but I need a starting picture and I can measure growth from there.
> 
> Plus I'll be home and can have my mom take a picture of me pulling my hair in the back. It's harder than it looks.
> 
> What are your hair goals for the new year? I'm trying to get my hair to waist length by the end of 2014. I cut my hip length hair to about ear length in November 2012 (spur of the moment, will NEVER do it again) and I want my hair to get back to those lengths and keep growing.



Your goals sound gr8! My goal is to be full APL be the end of 2014 so we shall see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I'm using December 2 as my start date since I already posted a pic, but will do progress pics at the scheduled check in dates.



That's fine as a lot of us started already but I just wanted to have a beginning of 2014 start date.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

I confess. I spent the day stalking HF progress pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I confess. I spent the day stalking HF progress pics.



Lololololololol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I confess. I spent the day stalking HF progress pics.



I've done that too! LOL


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies I realized we hadn't discussed when we want to show our progress. I was thinking we could show progress every 3 months. So we can just set January 1st officially for start date and then check in dates will be end of March,  end of June,  end of September, and end of December. Lmk what y'all think.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Sounds good to me!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

Took my pills for today!


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2013)

So in a few days I'll be starting my second bottle. I think I will order two more bottles next month. This way I will have my pills when I finish that bottle. 

That was my problem with viviscal. Aside from being difficult for me to swallow I kept forgetting to order more and eventually just stopped taking them. Not this time.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I confess. I spent the day stalking HF progress pics.



Lol!! Been there, done that.  That's what got me to give them a try.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

@toaster, how do you feel about your progress so far?

I started feeling new growth at about two weeks, but wasn't sure. I'm in my third week and it's definitely new growth, but I'm wondering (read: hoping) if my texture has changed.

ETA: I usually notice new growth around week five


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> @toaster, how do you feel about your progress so far?
> 
> I started feeling new growth at about two weeks, but wasn't sure. I'm in my third week and it's definitely new growth, but I'm wondering (read: hoping) if my texture has changed.
> 
> ETA: I usually notice new growth around week five



I know this wasn't addressed to me but I just wanted to comment. I am in my third week too and I'm pretty sure I have new growth. But since my hair is natural and braided in corn rows it's hard to know for sure until I take these braids out, which I won't do til next week. How much growth do u think u have gained?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

toaster said:


> So in a few days I'll be starting my second bottle. I think I will order two more bottles next month. This way I will have my pills when I finish that bottle.
> 
> That was my problem with viviscal. Aside from being difficult for me to swallow I kept forgetting to order more and eventually just stopped taking them. Not this time.



I used to take Viviscal as well. I always have one extra bottle on hand and when I start the new bottle I order another so it will be ready for me when I need it. Helps me not miss days by waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp

I think I'm having pretty good progress! I'm natural so I don't really have a measure except for pulling my hair but I have noticed that I'm having to bun my hair differently. The last time I grew my hair out I knew it had grown when my previous method for putting my hair in a bun didn't work and I needed a new way to do it.

I think I'm a fairly fast grower, but my hair grows the most during the spring and summer months so I'm hoping Hairfinity gives me the winter boost that I need to reach my goals.

I promise to take a picture for this challenge on or around 1/1 so I can truly record my progress.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 16, 2013)

Definitely not an inch.  Maybe 0.25inch? I'm giving it two months..




JustGROWwithIt said:


> I know this wasn't addressed to me but I just wanted to comment. I am in my third week too and I'm pretty sure I have new growth. But since my hair is natural and braided in corn rows it's hard to know for sure until I take these braids out, which I won't do til next week. How much growth do u think u have gained?


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 17, 2013)

Took my pills this morning with some good ole OJ


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

Morning pill taken!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 17, 2013)

Took my pills for the day!!


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2013)

Took my pills as well! We're on a roll ladies!


----------



## Whit (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm in  I started my first bottle about 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2013)

Whit said:


> I'm in  I started my first bottle about 3 or 4 weeks ago.



Welcome!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

Took both pills for the day! Officially 3 weeks today!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 17, 2013)

I have never stalked my hair so much until I came to LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 18, 2013)

Morning! Took my pills this morning with some carrot juice.

I find it easier to just take them in the morning before I leave my apt. I keep them in the kitchen cabinet where I keep my bottles of water. I grab a bottle of water before I leave each morning to drink on the train and take my pills at that time.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 18, 2013)

Everyone is doing so good remembering to take their pills!


----------



## toaster (Dec 18, 2013)

Took my pills this morning. Just finished water bottle 2/5 and will do my daily run sometime tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Took my pills for today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking in, took my pills for today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 18, 2013)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 18, 2013)

*In!!!! waiting on shipment now!!!*


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 19, 2013)

3 weeks down, come on week 4!!!!


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 19, 2013)

GM ladies! Took my pills this morning! I'm down to three days left. My new shipment better hurry up and come

ETA: I had a weave installed last night. I want retention, retention, retention


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

Im probably going to wig it soon bc I need all the retention I can get this year.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 19, 2013)

I was thinking about wigging or weaving as well. I might wig instead though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I was thinking about wigging or weaving as well. I might wig instead though.



I find it easier to wig bc I can still get to my hair and scalp. Just pull that sucker off and I'm good to go.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 19, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I find it easier to wig bc I can still get to my hair and scalp. Just pull that sucker off and I'm good to go.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yea I am wiggin' it right now. I prefer that to weaves too because I find it easier to take care of my real hair underneath and not forget about it. I have been wearing a wig all of this year and have retained about 5 inches. And I just tweaked my regimen a few months ago and it is working much better so I am hoping to retain so much more in 2014!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2013)

Took my pills today and finished my finals. I'm going to be playing in my hair nonstop now that I'm off for three weeks.

Can't wait!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I find it easier to wig bc I can still get to my hair and scalp. Just pull that sucker off and I'm good to go.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



that's exactly why I'm leaning towards the wigs.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 19, 2013)

took my pills today


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Alright ladies, I finally took a picture for the start of this challenge! My goal for this year was to reach BSL, and of course I'm not wearing a bra in my picture.  Oh well, I think I've just reached below shoulder blade, and that's pretty good. Hoping for waist length next year. I know if I got to hip length without any type of growth aid or vitamin I can get back there with Hairfinity, sulfur, and keeping up with my diet, exercise, and water intake.

I started taking Hairfinity on December 1 so this is 19 days into the process. I'll try to take another photo after I finish my second bottle.

The second photo is of my tightest curl pattern in the back drenched with Hairveda Sitrinillah. I'm convinced this would make a good wash and go leave in.

My other goal for next year is to wear my hair out more and experiment with styles. We'll see...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

toaster said:


> Alright ladies, I finally took a picture for the start of this challenge! My goal for this year was to reach BSL, and of course I'm not wearing a bra in my picture.  Oh well, I think I've just reached below shoulder blade, and that's pretty good. Hoping for waist length next year. I know if I got to hip length without any type of growth aid or vitamin I can get back there with Hairfinity, sulfur, and keeping up with my diet, exercise, and water intake.  I started taking Hairfinity on December 1 so this is 19 days into the process. I'll try to take another photo after I finish my second bottle.  The second photo is of my tightest curl pattern in the back drenched with Hairveda Sitrinillah. I'm convinced this would make a good wash and go leave in.  My other goal for next year is to wear my hair out more and experiment with styles. We'll see...




Your hair is beautifully gorgeous! You will definitely make it back there. You are almost at BSL from the pic even though you don't have one on you get a gest of things. Can't wait to see what styles you come up with.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Awww thank you HairPleezeGrow!

I love all of the positivity I see you spreading around the forum. I'll be sure to post if I can figure out how to style my hair. You have inspired me to order some more curlformers. I used to have a set of the extra long and wide but I can't find them anywhere. I think I'll order the extra wide and extra long from their website in the beginning of January and try them out again.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 20, 2013)

Took my vitamins for the day!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally finished my other vitamins yesterday.  I started Hairfinity today.  I took out my weave on Tuesday and had a setback. I'm back to wigging it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I finally finished my other vitamins yesterday.  I started Hairfinity today.  I took out my weave on Tuesday and had a setback. I'm back to wigging it!



Sorry to hear that...I hope you find something that works for you! See that's why I can't do weaves bc it always does my fine hair more harm than good. If we had a stylist in San Antonio who focused on healthy hair and use weaves as PS like Reniece (sp?) does then it would be different but ah we'll I think she's all the way in GA or something.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

toaster said:


> Awww thank you HairPleezeGrow!  I love all of the positivity I see you spreading around the forum. I'll be sure to post if I can figure out how to style my hair. You have inspired me to order some more curlformers. I used to have a set of the extra long and wide but I can't find them anywhere. I think I'll order the extra wide and extra long from their website in the beginning of January and try them out again.



I have to stay positive and keep hope bc that's what will keep us from veering or giving up. Plus that's what we should be doing is making sure not just ourselves are in good spirits or has the right info needed but everyone you know... 

OAN I'm sure you will love the curlformers even if just to stretch your hair for another style.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 20, 2013)

GM! I took my pills this morning! In addition to hairfinity I've started taking my multi vits and my iron pills.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 20, 2013)

Been on the road since 6 am so I'm only taking my pills now.


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Woke up at 9 to take my pills and promptly went back to bed. I have a loud alarm set on my phone and no matter what I'm doing I stop and take my prescriptions and vitamins, and then move on.

It's become such a habit that if I'm still in bed I'll wake up naturally around 8:50.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sorry to hear that...I hope you find something that works for you! See that's why I can't do weaves bc it always does my fine hair more harm than good. If we had a stylist in San Antonio who focused on healthy hair and use weaves as PS like Reniece (sp?) does then it would be different but ah we'll I think she's all the way in GA or something.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF




I realize that my hair doesn't like weaves or any PS that has my hair hidden for more than 7-10 days.  I experience massive shedding and some breakage.  My husband had to talk me out of doing another BC. I'm going to see how my hair bounces back in 2-3 months.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 20, 2013)

Just took My pills


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

Took my pills.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 21, 2013)

I didn't post yesterday but I did take my pills!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 21, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2013)

Took my pills earlier!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 21, 2013)

Even though I am finishing up my 4th week on HF, I am finishing up 3 weeks post relaxer. Therefore, I can't really look for my "up to an inch of growth"  quite yet. 

I'll be 4 weeks post the week of Dec 30th.

I said all that to say: TwoSnapsUp, stop wearing your LC shirt, looking for length

....And I took my pills today. Haven't missed a day yet.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 21, 2013)

Took my pills for today!


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2013)

Had a travel day but I took my pills this morning. Trying to not miss a day as well!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

Just took my vitamins.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 22, 2013)

Forgot to post in here yesterday, took my pills yesterday and this morning


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 22, 2013)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 22, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 22, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day! 3 more days til I reach day 30!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 22, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Just took my pills for the day! 3 more days til I reach day 30!



Hope you see some growth!!!


----------



## toaster (Dec 23, 2013)

Took my pills!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 23, 2013)

Checking in for today.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 23, 2013)

I finished my first bottle yesterday. Waiting for the delivery of my new order. I took some biotin, msm and silica pills this morning. My new bottle should be here today, I just checked the tracking and it's already in my city.


----------



## jroxiec (Dec 23, 2013)

Seeing this thread made my day!!!!  I ordered HF which should be delivered today and will be joining this challenge. However, I will not have a starting picture until 1/3/14 because I am currently natural and have decided to relax my hair on that date. I have been experiencing a lot of breakage and SSK and believe my hair was doing much better when it was relaxed. I am excited about my new HHJ and I am hoping for great results.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see progress pics.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 23, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Hope you see some growth!!!



Me too!!! I'm excited


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 23, 2013)

sj10460 said:


> I finished my first bottle yesterday. Waiting for the delivery of my new order. I took some biotin, msm and silica pills this morning. My new bottle should be here today, I just checked the tracking and it's already in my city.



Did you see any growth after your first bottle?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 23, 2013)

Took my pills for the day! 2 more days til day 30!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just an update:

This is the most consistent I've been on a hair vitamin in a very long time.  

The vitamin C is really helping out with alleviating breakouts
I wouldnt say I increased my water intake but I do get it in at least 1 to 2 bottles a day.  
I'm growing out of a short cut and wearing wigs to protective style until I can get it long enough for me to get a full weave.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 24, 2013)

So I'm on week 2 of hairfinity. About to take my pills.


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in! I have been taking them for 3 months and I just started my 4th bottle. I will continue to take it throughout 2014. I also started taking MSM pills last month which I will continue to take throughout 2014 also. I take two of each daily.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last night when I got home my new bottles were in the mail , so I haven't missed a day. Day 2 of second bottle completed. 

I don't like how the new pills taste. My first bottle was from the previous bottle before they rebranded. This new bottle, when you open it, it has a flavored smell, not too sure what it smells like but I don't like it.

I do however find the caps easier to swallow, not that I had a problem with the original bottle caps.

I have a sewn in, so I can't tell how much my hair has grown and I didn't even take measurements.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 24, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Did you see any growth after your first bottle?


 
LolitaPrice is the youtuber I've followed that made me buy hairfinity. I think it took her a good 3 bottles before she saw real results.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlftgIHAfB4


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 24, 2013)

Also, I wanted to add that the first two weeks I experienced A LOT of shedding. Way too much for my liking, which is part of the reason why I got a weave.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 24, 2013)

schely10 said:


> I'm in! I have been taking them for 3 months and I just started my 4th bottle. I will continue to take it throughout 2014. I also started taking MSM pills last month which I will continue to take throughout 2014 also. I take two of each daily.



Have u noticed any growth while taking HF?


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have noticed increase growth, but, because I also have been using growth aides, I don't know if I can attribute it all to the vitamins. Here is a picture comparing where I started & where I am now.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2013)

schely10 said:


> I have noticed increase growth, but, because I also have been using growth aides, I don't know if I can attribute it all to the vitamins. Here is a picture comparing where I started & where I am now.



Wow, great growth and retention! If you don't mind me asking, what other growth aids are you using?


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

Currently, I am using Liquid Gold (the one with sulfur) & mega tek. I have also used Hairdrenalin. I started using the growth aids in August & the vitamins in September. I have been getting about an inch of growth a month and sometimes a little more by using both.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2013)

schely10 said:


> Currently, I am using Liquid Gold (the one with sulfur) & mega tek. I have also used Hairdrenalin. I started using the growth aids in August & the vitamins in September. I have been getting about an inch of growth a month and sometimes a little more by using both.



Ok, good to know about Liquid Gold. I've been wanting to order the oil as well as that Green Magic cream.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 24, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2013)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## toaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Still taking my pills, drinking water, and running every day.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Took my pills this morning!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't post in here yesterday but I took my pills last night! Today is day 30 for me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 25, 2013)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2013)

Since there are no 50-11 rules - I'm in and it's easy to do. I'm too busy to adhere to a lot of rules at the moment. Of course I won't be officially starting until January.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2013)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 25, 2013)

I've fallen in love with senegalese twists so they're my de facto hair style right now but I will be getting my hair straightened for my law school graduation in May and maybe in March too for overall maintenance.  So I'll have to wait until then to do an official length check.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 25, 2013)

Just took my pills for the day! I almost forgot too!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2013)

Took my pills for the day


----------



## drappedup (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I may be purchasing these. I think I previously tried these a few years ago, but I ended up taking them inconsistently, and then misplacing the bottle, lol. I will try to be consistent this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

drappedup said:


> I think I may be purchasing these. I think I previously tried these a few years ago, but I ended up taking them inconsistently, and then misplacing the bottle, lol. I will try to be consistent this time.



That's gr8!  The more the merrier... I'm hoping to see some good results in 3-4 months.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2013)

GM! Happy Boxing Day to all my west indians!

Took my pills this morning including some iron pills I found. I've been really cold lately so my blood levels might be down


----------



## Whit (Dec 26, 2013)

Can these jokers throw up a Merry Christmas sale? Dang lol.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 26, 2013)

Started my second bottle, time to order the next bottle so it will be here when I'm ready for it!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 26, 2013)

Took My pills for the day! Plus got my two bottles came today. Lets go ladies....


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in!  I'm on my 4th bottle.  I started in September, but ran out before ordering my second bottle.  Then I ran out before ordering 2 more together.  So I'm finally able to take them with no break.  I haven't gotten crazy growth either.  I'm going to take them for 2 more months to see what I can get. 

 So far I'm feeling like I got better growth using mn and 10,000 mcg of Biotin. 

 I'll take them for 4 months straight with no break before making my decision.

ETA:  I'll add a starting pic when I wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 26, 2013)

Took my pills for today!


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2013)

GM took my pills this morning!


----------



## toaster (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been taking my pills! Only 3 more days left in my first bottle!


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you guys think it matters if you take both pills at the same time of day or is it better to break it up?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> Do you guys think it matters if you take both pills at the same time of day or is it better to break it up?



I dk but I take them both together...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 27, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> Do you guys think it matters if you take both pills at the same time of day or is it better to break it up?



I don't think it matters. I've seen great results from people that have done it both ways.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 27, 2013)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 28, 2013)

I miscalculated when I started my first bottle. I actually started it much closer to the time I last relaxed. (December 2). I plan on getting a blowout the first or second week of January.  I feel new growth, but don't think I have an inch.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 28, 2013)

Took my pills for the day. Tomorrow is the last day of my first bottle.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 28, 2013)

Took my pills this morning


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 28, 2013)

Didn't post yesterday but I did take my pills. And I also took one pill this morning.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 28, 2013)

*vits received... starting tom.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 28, 2013)

took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 28, 2013)

Took my pills for the day! I also went and got a doobie today so I can post my starting pictures for January, No more heat for me until the end of this year. There was this Lady that walked in the salon, I was admiring her butt length hair. It was passed her waist. she sat in the chair, the stylist put her hair in a ponytail and then braided the ponytail. I was thinking to myself like man her hair is so long she got to come get someone to do that. My point she cut her hair off!! I was like dag I wish can take the ponytail LOL!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 29, 2013)

Took my pills for the day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay ladies the new year is almost here...

We should all have either posted a starting pic or will be posting one for the challenge. Good luck to us all when we do progress pics in March! Lets keep this thread active like we've been doing and Happy Healthy Hair Growing ♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2013)

Tomorrow will be 30 days on Hairfinity for me! I'm going to try and take a picture 30 days after I took my challenge picture (on December 19, I believe) to see if there has been any growth.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 29, 2013)

Took my pill this morning!


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been taking them for about 4 months now. I have seen a huge difference. I'm stocked for the next 6 months. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Whit (Dec 29, 2013)

Starting point( pic taken October 11, 2013):    

The pic on the left is from Feb 2012 though.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

Whit, your hair looks great! Where did you get your length check t-shirt?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies the new year is almost here...  We should all have either posted a starting pic or will be posting one for the challenge. Good luck to us all when we do progress pics in March! Lets keep this thread active like we've been doing and Happy Healthy Hair Growing ♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥


 I will post a starting pic this week.


----------



## Whit (Dec 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Whit, your hair looks great! Where did you get your length check t-shirt?



Thank you! Someone asked me about my length check shirt a few days ago and I notified her that I couldn't find my exact version online. I went back and Googled "hair length check t-shirts" and I clicked on Google images. I not only found mine but some that have color and look even better. I believe I paid about $23 for my shirt.

@ xu93texas


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 29, 2013)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 29, 2013)

took my pills for today


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my pills for today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my second pill for the day


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I have two bottles of this and am in the autoship program and I do have a before picture I started taking these 12/23/13


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I have two bottles of this and am in the autoship program and I do have a before picture I started taking these 12/23/13



No ma'am not too late to join! Welcome!


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2013)

Finished my first bottle today!

HairPleezeGrow I've been sticking to my challenge of trying new hairstyles in the new year. I know this twistout will end up in a bun by the end of the day, but at least I tried! I'm hoping it will hang a little longer by the end of 2014 but I'm pretty pleased with how it came out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

toaster said:


> Finished my first bottle today!
> 
> HairPleezeGrow I've been sticking to my challenge of trying new hairstyles in the new year. I know this twistout will end up in a bun by the end of the day, but at least I tried! I'm hoping it will hang a little longer by the end of 2014 but I'm pretty pleased with how it came out.



Your twistout looks gr8! It is so full and beautiful. I think you have some very nice hang time.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got my bottles today and took the pills. Will see how this goes!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## annieup (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been taking these vitamins for a little over a week now and have noticed that my nails are growing super fast.  Must be the biotin. As for my hair, I'm wearing a protective style (sew in).


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay I am joining this challenge.
*My Stats*
*Curl Pattern:* 3C/4A (I think its a combo mix but seems to mostly fall in 3C/4A)
*Porosity:* High Porosity Strands (If I don't use Roux Porosity Control my hair will eat all of the product I put on it and still beg for more.) 
*Density:* High Density
*Width:* Coarse (When I used to relax I had to use two full boxes)
*Length:* Neck Length (did a semi big chop in april 13')

_I use Liquid Gold and take Hairfinity so results should be taken with a grain of salt._
*
products I am using:* 
Naturelle Grow on Etsy
Mango & Berries Cleanser
Marshmallow Root Cleansing Conditioner
Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner
Ginger Peach Leave -in conditioning spray
Healthy Hair moisturizer


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my pills for the day.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my pills for the day


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Dec 30, 2013)

Took my pills


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 30, 2013)

Started my second bottle today.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot to add that I added megatek to my regimen. I'm using up and finishing up my products until I get down to just my staples.


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 31, 2013)

I take my pills at night along with my extra msm. I've been told by someone in the medical field you have max absorption at night!   I also drink my cup of carrot juice in the morning on an empty stomach.

I'm on my 4th bottle now.


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 31, 2013)

butterfli said:


> Is Alive considered a mulit vitamin or a hair vitamin like hairfinity? I looked at Alive to take as a multi because it has good reviews. How do you plan on taking them both?


  I take my Alive vitamins too. It's just a multivitamin. I take all my supplements at night for max absorption. I've been taking Alive for women ultra potency for almost a year now.


----------



## toaster (Dec 31, 2013)

Started my second bottle! About to order two more.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 31, 2013)

ktwatkins said:


> I take my pills at night along with my extra msm. I've been told by someone in the medical field you have max absorption at night!   I also drink my cup of carrot juice in the morning on an empty stomach.
> 
> I'm on my 4th bottle now.



Any good results to report after four bottles?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 31, 2013)

Took my pill this morning. I also started using Njoy growth oil last week too.


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 31, 2013)

IDK. I'm only 6 weeks post my ng is getting out of control.  I usually don't get like this until around 9 weeks post. I also did the inversion method at the beginning of this month using my mn/oil mix.  I'll do it again starting tomorrow. So I don't know if it's HF or the inversion and mn, but something got me growing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Took my pills for today


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 31, 2013)

Took pills for the day.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 1, 2014)

took my pills yesterday and about to start taking them at night from what I've read here.
I DEFINITELY noticed a change in the texture of my new growth its MUCH softer even when washing my hair so something is going well! I also use Liquid Gold so that may have a part to do with it too.


----------



## toaster (Jan 1, 2014)

New Year, same pills. Took mine this morning!

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.



View attachment 240307



View attachment 240309

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Whit (Jan 1, 2014)

Jan 2014 starting pic on the right:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Whit said:


> Jan 2014 starting pic on the right:



I love your shirt!!!


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 1, 2014)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Any good results to report after four bottles?



Yes! I've received really good results. My problem is retaining my length. Twists out/braid outs look good on me but don't last more than 2 days.   So now I'm trying weekly roller sets and buns for "protective styling".


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Jan 1, 2014)

Just started my 2nd bottle.  I have definitely seen results!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jan 1, 2014)

Whit said:


> Jan 2014 starting pic on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240333





HairPleezeGrow said:


> I love your shirt!!!


* I know right.. Whit where did you get shirt from?*


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 1, 2014)

schely10 said:


> I'm in! I have been taking them for 3 months and I just started my 4th bottle. I will continue to take it throughout 2014. I also started taking MSM pills last month which I will continue to take throughout 2014 also. I take two of each daily.



What's the dosage of MSM your taking? Right now I'm taking an extra one I think it's 1000


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2014)

I just took my pills!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Took my pills for today


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 1, 2014)

I took my pills for the day!


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 1, 2014)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 2, 2014)

took my pills


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 2, 2014)

I haven't posted in a few days but I've been taking my pills daily! HHG


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 2, 2014)

I took mine.  It's time to order more so I can get it before I run out. I do think it's finally working (I'm only on my fourth bottle) because my ng is getting on my nerves.  I'm only 7 weeks but its feeling like I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Took my pills this morning. And while I'm just sitting here I'm going to order two more bottles.


----------



## Whit (Jan 2, 2014)

I gave up on the holiday sale and ordered two new bottles lol.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 2, 2014)

I took my pills for the day!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2014)

Checking in tonight.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm only 2 months post relaxer and my ng is getting out of hand I was planning on stretching till february but this ng aint gonna let me loool


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't posted in a couple of days but I have been consistent with taking my vitamins. I also received my next bottle already so I will be ready to go on my third bottle without any delays!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive been taking hairfinity since mid September. Im not getting an inch a month, but im getting 1/2 inch. Thats great for me since I usually only get 1/4-1/3 inch a month. I dyed my hair the end of November and I can already see roots! The pic below is from dec 23. Almost 4 weeks of growth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ive been taking hairfinity since mid September. Im not getting an inch a month, but im getting 1/2 inch. Thats great for me since I usually only get 1/4-1/3 inch a month. I dyed my hair the end of November and I can already see roots! The pic below is from dec 23. Almost 4 weeks of growth



Thank you for your review of the pills. Hoping all of us get some decent growth with them!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm growing a freaking mustache!!! I hope the hair on my head is growing as fast.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm growing a freaking mustache!!! I hope the hair on my head is growing as fast.



I just spat my juice...lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm growing a freaking mustache!!! I hope the hair on my head is growing as fast.



Lmao! I got it...The inch a month can come from anywhere. Thanks hairfinity for the random facial hairs


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

Now im gonna need some "nairfinity" bwahahaha


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Prettymetty 

This is not a joke! I actually have a shadow! I'm putting makeup on to cover it and I'm researching epilators right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Now im gonna need some "nairfinity" bwahahaha



Lololololol


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Now im gonna need some "nairfinity" bwahahaha


  DEAD @ that line!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 3, 2014)

took my pills and my new growth is getting softer and softer so happy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 3, 2014)

Just took my pills for the day!


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 3, 2014)

toaster, I'm over with a full beard and ****!  I Naired on Wed and this ish is already back.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone just take one pill a day and see results?  I know my hair is growing but I think it needs to slow down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

AmiJay I take 2 at night. I have heard of ladies taking one to stretch the bottle. You will still get extra growth


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't posted in a bit but I'm still on board taking my pills every day. I have 10 days left on the first bottle. I've noticed some growth. I'll know for sure once I DC and flat iron this weekend.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2014)

AmiJay oh nooo. A beard?! This hair journey is full of sacrifices.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 3, 2014)

these vitamins got me growing hair on my cheeks


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 3, 2014)

You know what, some reviews on pills did say beware hair will grow in some places. Lol I cant be walking around wih no beard and mustache.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's my starting pic I said I would post.  Sorry if it's too big.



Yep, I gotta a long way to go. Anyway, took my vitamins tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

I almost forgot to take my pills tonight. Thank goodness for lhcf


----------



## toaster (Jan 4, 2014)

caramelmocha said:


> You know what, some reviews on pills did say beware hair will grow in some places. *Lol I cant be walking around wih no beard and mustache*.



The bolded has me cackling in my room. I'm going to have to figure out this extra hair situation right away.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm growing a freaking mustache!!! I hope the hair on my head is growing as fast.



OMG I died laughing!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> toaster, I'm over with a full beard and ****!  I Naired on Wed and this ish is already back.



LOL Oh wow I have not experienced this but I've been wondering if it can happen! Im sorry


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2014)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 4, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Here's my starting pic I said I would post.  Sorry if it's too big.
> 
> View attachment 240787
> 
> Yep, I gotta a long way to go. Anyway, took my vitamins tonight.



Your hair is so cute!


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 4, 2014)

I took my pills for the day!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## BmoreCoco (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in! I started taking them last month and just ordered another months supply. My shedding decreased within a couple of weeks and strands felt stronger. I didn't have breakouts, I drank lemon water consistently


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been taking my pills every morning!


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 5, 2014)

I did not post yesterday had a major headache but I still took my pills. I just took my pills for today.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Checking in tonight.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't posted since Friday but I did take my pills yesterday and today!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 6, 2014)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I haven't posted since Friday but I did take my pills yesterday and today!



Same here. I also have a lot of growth considering I'm not done with the bottle I want to post a pic but I want to finish the bottle 1st.


----------



## toaster (Jan 6, 2014)

My mother wants to "try" Hairfinity. I'm going to give her 10 pills since my new pills arrived already. This is going to throw off my counting by bottle, but she birthed me so I guess  she's worth it.

I started on December 1 so it's not that hard for me to count anyway.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm exactly 1 week in, in conjunction with 5 drops of BioSil twice a day. Haven't really noticed a difference except for my scalp being slightly itchy, so hopefully that means my hair is growing.


----------



## butterfli (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally got my order. Day 1 for me, pills taken.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't posted in here lately but I've been taking my pills everyday.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 6, 2014)

Just wanted to post this pic. My hair has grown some, you might not be to tell on this picture, but you can tell it's thickened a lot!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> Just wanted to post this pic. My hair has grown some, you might not be to tell on this picture, but you can tell it's thickened a lot!



You have beautiful hair!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 6, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> Your hair is so cute!



Your hair is just gorgeous.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 6, 2014)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> You have beautiful hair!



Thank you!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 6, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> Just wanted to post this pic. My hair has grown some, you might not be to tell on this picture, but you can tell it's thickened a lot!



Beautiful!


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 6, 2014)

Took my pills for today


----------



## MoniqueHK (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm on hairfinity starting dec so I'm one month in!
I'm protective styling but haven't noticed anything so far, but too early to tell. I also want to try viciscal too


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 6, 2014)

I am kinda late, but today is day 2. I need this challenge to be held accountable!!!!


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 6, 2014)

I took my pills for the day.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 7, 2014)

Take my MSM, hairfinity, and Alive this morning. I typically take a night for max absorption but I won't be home tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

My new pills came today! I'll finish my current bottle quickly since I gave my mother 7 days worth of pills. Trying to remember to take a hair picture on the 19 so I can track a full month of growth with the pills.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2014)

Hairfinity has put an end to my postpartum shedding. Thats priceless to me


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still taking the pills. I want to go get a Dominican blowout but it's cold outside and the salon doesn't have heat.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay so I found this pic. The left is in Oct and the right is as of Monday. You can see the growth and the thickness. Major difference.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

@kwatkins your hair looks great. What have you been doing to thicken it?


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 8, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> @kwatkins your hair looks great. What have you been doing to thicken it?



Really just taking the hairfinity vitamins plus msm, and my multivitamin,  Drinking carrot juice as of last week, oiling my scalp with the Doo-Groo Stimulating oil; I added olive oil, and Jamaican black castor oil to it. That's the only thing I can think that I've done differently really outside of the normal wash etc


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> Okay so I found this pic. The left is in Oct and the right is as of Monday. You can see the growth and the thickness. Major difference.



Your hair looks so thick and healthy


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2014)

I took my pills tonight.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> Okay so I found this pic. The left is in Oct and the right is as of Monday. You can see the growth and the thickness. Major difference.



Just plain gorgeous!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills for today. At 5 weeks post, my new growth is manageable so far. I can't complain.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 8, 2014)

Forgot to post yesterday, but I took my pills


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd like to join this challenge.  I started taking Haifinity several years ago and have been off and off depending on what my budget permitted but I have been faithfully taking my Hairfinity for the past 5 + months.  I have also been taking other vitamins as well.
Morning:
*MSM* (powdered in 4-6oz orange juice... it tastes rather bitter)
*Biotin* (started off with 5,000mcg for approximately 3 weeks then increased it to 10,000)
*B Complex* (1 serving when I was taking 5,000mcg Biotin then 2 servings when I increased to 10,000 mcg Biotin however I am back down to 1 serving simply because it's one less pill that I have to take)
*Viviscal* (Just started these about 3-4 days ago)

Evening:
*Hairfinity*
*Folic acid*
*Viviscal*

With the exception of the Viviscal and folic acid, this has been my vitamin regimine since the last couple of weeks in July 2012.  At some point I was taking Silica and collagen but I stopped once I ran out because I was too lazy to buy some more.  I know it seems like a lot but I accidentally ordered the Viviscal from Amazon (it was in my online cart for months and when I placed the order for the folic acid, I clicked to purchase all the items in my cart...smh).  Since I have the Viviscal, I shall use them...
I drink an absurd amount of water and I oil my scalp with either JBCO or some other oil that I bought.  I have a leave-in that I mixed up that I saturate my braids with and when I wash my hair, I do an ACV rinse before I wash.  When I take down my hair,I have little to no residue form the oil or moisturizers that I used during the time I had my sew-in installed.

I have noticed my hair has grown considerably since the end if July when I got a sew-in by Reneice (she is dabomb.com) but I have not measured the length.  I have not been able to make it back to Reneice since the July but I have been able to keep my hair braided up under sew-ins.  I take them out every 6-8 weeks and I do an Aphogee Protein treatment, DC, leave my hair out for a few days then braid it back up.  
The last time I had taken my hair out, my mom was just staring and she told me that she is amazed at how much it has grown and how much thicker it has gotten.  

I wrote out a schedule for protective styles for 2014, it may sound stupid but I will commit to it if I have it written and planned out on my calendar, otherwise I will do something stupid just because I see a little bit of growth.  I need to stop messing with my hair (coloring, straightening etc...), according to my hair goal when I first began my healthy hair journey (2006), I should be long past tailbone length by now.... Anyway, enough of my tangents, I will take pics and post them when I take my hair out of this sew in on the 28th.  I expect the biggest reason for growth this year will be my vitamins, protective styles, moisturizing/oiling scalp/hair, and a lot of prayer and patience....


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 8, 2014)

caramelmocha said:


> Took my pills.


 
Your bathroom siggy is cracking me up... and it's sooo true...


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a Dominican blowout today at 5 weeks post. I just don't see any difference, so I will finish up my second and last bottle of HF and won't be purchasing anymore.
:-(


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp I think I read that it might take 3 months before you start seeing a difference. Either way, I'm super jealous of your blow out.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 8, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I got a Dominican blowout today at 5 weeks post. I just don't see any difference, so I will finish up my second and last bottle of HF and won't be purchasing anymore.
> :-(



I have not read all 20 pages so I am not sure how long you've been on these vitamins but if it helps any, it took a few months to see some real dramatic results when I started taking them several years ago.  Maybe you would have some success if you hung in there a little while longer.  Plus hair often goes through growth spurts in the Spring and Summer. Unfortunately it also has the tendency to shed more (the telogen cycle, not hair loss/shedding from winter styling). It might prove beneficial to keep at it so when and if your growth spurt hits then you have that extra boost and nourishment for healthy new hair and minimize the shedding. Just a thought.  HTH.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

I been taking the vitamins for about two weeks now,  don't know if I am going to sign up, I really can't afford them, but if I can afford it I will stick to it. I have less shedding but that is about all I have seen as well, but its only been two weeks and I figure it would take me 3 months to see something prominent as well. I watched the youtube videos and everyone basically kept to a regiment and took care of themselves, I have to push myself to drink the water. i do not have any side effects from the vitamins at all.


----------



## BmoreCoco (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills again today


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just wanted to add that I do notice an increase in the hair on my arms and the rest of my body in general. I was never a hairy person, I could go one year and shave my legs and arms only about 12 times but now the hair is growing much faster and far longer than it ever has.  Since I have never been hairy and it's winter time I don't really care but come Summer time I see how I'll be spending a grip getting waxed. Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills for today


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 8, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I got a Dominican blowout today at 5 weeks post. I just don't see any difference, so I will finish up my second and last bottle of HF and won't be purchasing anymore. :-(



I wouldn't give up so soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> I wouldn't give up so soon.



Yes what she said!  Im sorry you haven't noticed any results. Give it some time...at least 6 months. Even if you aren't noticing any growth the pills still benefit the hair in other ways. I understand not purchasing them after some time...


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 8, 2014)

Actually this is a way better pic and what I meant to post. There's a major difference after using Hairfinity.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 9, 2014)

ElegantExotic said:


> I'm exactly 1 week in, in conjunction with 5 drops of BioSil twice a day. Haven't really noticed a difference except for my scalp being slightly itchy, so hopefully that means my hair is growing.


 make sure you scalp is clean because I felt like that for a little while but after my full on wash I found my pills work better on a clean scalp and I was hindering my own growth lol


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 10, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 10, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot to post yesterday but I took my pills


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Took my 40 set of pills this morning. I really do think I've gained some length. Not sure if it's Hairfinity or Pomade Shop sulfur pomade, but I'm not planning on stopping either anytime soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 10, 2014)

I took my pills for the day!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 10, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking in for tonight and last night.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 11, 2014)

I have 2 days left in from my first bottle so Tuesday I should start month 2.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 11, 2014)

took my pills for the day


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking in Ive been taking my pills along with liquid gold and wow wow wow it hasn't even been a month yet and My ng is sooooooooo soft I wanna chop my relaxed ends off but I'd cry lol. Im going to post a progress pic when I finish this bottle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 11, 2014)

I found a thinning spot in my crown. It really made me sad at first, but I will use that as motivation to keep taking my pills. Idk if its hormonal or stress or genetic or age 

Eta im a 30 year old mother of 4. I had my kids in 08, 09, 12 and 13. Postpartum shedding can be ab ugly sneaky monster. My moms hair started to thin in her 40s but now that shes natural it seems to be growing normally again


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 11, 2014)

Took my pills for the day.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a thinning spot in my crown. It really made me sad at first, but I will use that as motivation to keep taking my pills. Idk if its hormonal or stress or genetic or age
> 
> Eta im a 30 year old mother of 4. I had my kids in 08, 09, 12 and 13. Postpartum shedding can be ab ugly sneaky monster. My moms hair started to thin in her 40s but now that shes natural it seems to be growing normally again



I had to read and re-read your post.  Then I had to do the math.  I have a 4 year old born in 09.  She is a handful!  And for you to have 4 little ones, bless your heart!  My hair didn't start shedding until my dd was a year, but I stopped bf when she was 9 months.  

Oh and I took my vitamins!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

I forgot my pills last night. Took them this morning. I may switch to mornings


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 12, 2014)

Took my pills last night


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in tonight.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 12, 2014)

Took my pills for the night and finished my first bottle.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Took my pills last night and today!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello ladies, I have not checked on a daily basis however I have been consistently taking my Hairfinity, actually all my vitamins.  I have increased my water intake as well.  I was going to wait until the 29th to take my weave out then get some braids but I am trying to do the crown and glory challenge as well so I retain all my growth so I am going to take my weave out on Wednesday and leave it out until next Friday then get box braids (hair added)  I will update you on any growth that I have received when I take down my weave.  HHG ladies!
ETA:  I have to order some more bottles, I have taken them consistently for 6 months, does anyone have a good coupon code?


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

Im thinking about drinking more water...itll keep me from eating too much and it might help with growth. Are yall getting your 8 glasses?


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im thinking about drinking more water...itll keep me from eating too much and it might help with growth. Are yall getting your 8 glasses?


I'm getting all 80 of them lol! I don't usually drink water a lot but on these I drink it like a fish. I literally cannot get enough water its unreal oan I have been dropping weight quite quickly is any one else experiencing this or is it just me?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I'm getting all 80 of them lol! I don't usually drink water a lot but on these I drink it like a fish. I literally cannot get enough water its unreal oan I have been dropping weight quite quickly is any one else experiencing this or is it just me?



I wish! Im trying but failing in the weight loss area. Sigh


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've been feeling nauseous since earlier today. I skipped my pills for today bc I don't want them to come back up :-(

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 13, 2014)

checking in


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Feel better HairPleezeGrow !!

I have been noticing some weight loss, but I've been eating well and working out a lot. Okay, I've been eating well and allowing myself a skinny cow ice cream every night. But still.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my pills for the day!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies, I've been feeling nauseous since earlier today. I skipped my pills for today bc I don't want them to come back up :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 14, 2014)

I took one pill for today.  I want to stretch my second bottle ,so taking one a day will last me two months.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in (technically for yesterday's dose)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you ladies...I'm feeling much better


----------



## jshor09 (Jan 14, 2014)

jumps on this challenge if i can.  i started yesterday and took my pills today already.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 14, 2014)

Haven't posted but I have been taking my pills.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my pill for the day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## butterfli (Jan 14, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> Haven't posted but I have been taking my pills.


  I'm like you, been taking my pills daily, but haven't posted after the first day, January 6th. I'm gonna do better.  

Question, I see some ladies are taking them at night and some in the morning. Does anyone feel one time is better then the other, or it's just done due to schedule or convenience?


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in for today's dose....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

butterfli said:


> I'm like you, been taking my pills daily, but haven't posted after the first day, January 6th. I'm gonna do better.
> 
> Question, I see some ladies are taking them at night and some in the morning. Does anyone feel one time is better then the other, or it's just done due to schedule or convenience?



I take mine in evening or at night bc I have a hard time taking vitamins that make me nauseous (pretty much all of them lol) so I take it at night bc I'm going to bed shortly after.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in tonight.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 15, 2014)

butterfli said:


> I'm like you, been taking my pills daily, but haven't posted after the first day, January 6th. I'm gonna do better.
> 
> Question, I see some ladies are taking them at night and some in the morning. Does anyone feel one time is better then the other, or it's just done due to schedule or convenience?



I take one in the morning and one at night, but only because I take multiple pills a day and I try not to do too many at a time for my stomachs sake. So I split up my dosages. Just personal preference


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 15, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been sick with the flu and skipped 3 days. However, for the first time in my life I had slight spotting in between my cycle, got my cycle 2 days early and it is extremely heavy. I did a google search which actually bought me to a thread here about the effects on the menstrual cycle while taking MSM.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99015

Has anyone else experienced heavy or irregular cycles? I haven't even been taking these pills for a full month yet  I think I will go back to Nature's Bounty Hair Skin & Nails Extra Strength in conjunction with BioSil. I had excellent results and no side effects. Sorry but the heavy cycle side effect is a no go for me personally, I don't care how fast it may make my hair grow!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 15, 2014)

CheckIng in man am I loving hairfinity! Hair Growth AND my skin is soft and smooth AND I have more energy to workout AND I have lost 4lbs since I started and I'm not even done with my first bottle yet!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

ElegantExotic said:


> I've been sick with the flu and skipped 3 days. However, for the first time in my life I had slight spotting in between my cycle, got my cycle 2 days early and it is extremely heavy. I did a google search which actually bought me to a thread here about the effects on the menstrual cycle while taking MSM.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99015
> 
> Has anyone else experienced heavy or irregular cycles? I haven't even been taking these pills for a full month yet  I think I will go back to Nature's Bounty Hair Skin & Nails Extra Strength in conjunction with BioSil. I had excellent results and no side effects. Sorry but the heavy cycle side effect is a no go for me personally, I don't care how fast it may make my hair grow!



Sorry you having this experience...no I haven't had anything except the occasional pimple.


----------



## jshor09 (Jan 15, 2014)

took my pills today.


----------



## toaster (Jan 15, 2014)

ElegantExotic I have experienced some cycle irregularity since starting the pills. I'm on my second bottle now and it seems to be calming down so I plan on continuing with using them, but I understand if that side effect is too much to handle


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Took my pills for today


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jan 15, 2014)

*Finally started my challenge... Day 1, you can neva be tooooo late,Lol *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2014)

I took my first pills today. I have 3 months supply left on hand.

ETA: I have a few months of my Toji vitamins left as well so I will be finishing all that I have on hand before ordering anymore hair vitamins.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 15, 2014)

I took my pill for the day. I took my braids out today, I braid my hair weekly and I was happy about my hair after a month my hair seem  fuller, shiner, and some length. Just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 16, 2014)

ElegantExotic said:


> I've been sick with the flu and skipped 3 days. However, for the first time in my life I had slight spotting in between my cycle, got my cycle 2 days early and it is extremely heavy. I did a google search which actually bought me to a thread here about the effects on the menstrual cycle while taking MSM.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99015
> 
> Has anyone else experienced heavy or irregular cycles? I haven't even been taking these pills for a full month yet  I think I will go back to Nature's Bounty Hair Skin & Nails Extra Strength in conjunction with BioSil. I had excellent results and no side effects. Sorry but the heavy cycle side effect is a no go for me personally, I don't care how fast it may make my hair grow!



I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the vitamins, but I was almost 3 weeks late my last cycle. I have been on Hairfinity for almost 2 months now. Maybe it can disrupt cycles....


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 16, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Wanted to add an almost 1 month on Hairfinity length check. I started Hairfinity on December 1, but didn't take a starting picture until 12/19. The second picture is from 1/14. I think my hair has grown a little past below my shoulder blade. Not sure if it's quite an inch, but I'll take it! I also use a sulfur pomade on my scalp and exercise daily.

ETA: in the first picture my hair is just taken down from an old wet bun, second picture is an old curlformers set about to be washed.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in as well


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday's dose.  Also, I took my sew-in out yesterday.  It's been in since late November, I have an enormous amount of growth. I wasn't expecting my hair to be as long as it is. I had so little shedding, I couldn't believe it.  I was soo happy, gone are the days where I have handfuls of hair in the drain.  I had no (zero!) buildup.  I think it's because in perpetration for my takedown, I did an ACV rinse last week.  I was expecting to have a lot of buildup because I oil/moisturizer my scalp and I work out t least 5 days a week, vigorously.  I GENTLY detangled with my fingers before I did an ACV rinse then I did an Aphogee protein treatment.  When I rinsed the treatment out of my hair it was soft, which is never the case after Aphogee, then I deep conditioned.  Now I'm planning on starting the Crown and Glory challenge, I want to do it for a year.  I am trying to keep it healthy while gaining as much length as possible by May.  My SO birthday is in May and I've had my hair braided up under a weave since we starte dating.  I can tell that he is anxious to put his hand in my natural hair but it's always in a weave.  Hopefully I can gain at least 3 inches by then.  Sorry for being so long winded but I was sooo excited I had to share.  I will DEFINITELY will be continuing with my vitamins, all of them.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Wanted to add an almost 1 month on Hairfinity length check. I started Hairfinity on December 1, but didn't take a starting picture until 12/19. The second picture is from 1/14. I think my hair has grown a little past below my shoulder blade. Not sure if it's quite an inch, but I'll take it! I also use a sulfur pomade on my scalp and exercise daily.
> 
> ETA: in the first picture my hair is just taken down from an old wet bun, second picture is an old curlformers set about to be washed.


toaster your hair look like it grew in length and looks fuller Happy Growing!:superbanana:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

Took my pills and my wig is here. Yay!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 16, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Checking in for yesterday's dose.  Also, I took my sew-in out yesterday.  It's been in since late November, I have an enormous amount of growth. I wasn't expecting my hair to be as long as it is. I had so little shedding, I couldn't believe it.  I was soo happy, gone are the days where I have handfuls of hair in the drain.  I had no (zero!) buildup.  I think it's because in perpetration for my takedown, I did an ACV rinse last week.  I was expecting to have a lot of buildup because I oil/moisturizer my scalp and I work out t least 5 days a week, vigorously.  I GENTLY detangled with my fingers before I did an ACV rinse then I did an Aphogee protein treatment.  When I rinsed the treatment out of my hair it was soft, which is never the case after Aphogee, then I deep conditioned.  Now I'm planning on starting the Crown and Glory challenge, I want to do it for a year.  I am trying to keep it healthy while gaining as much length as possible by May.  My SO birthday is in May and I've had my hair braided up under a weave since we starte dating.  I can tell that he is anxious to put his hand in my natural hair but it's always in a weave.  Hopefully I can gain at least 3 inches by then.  Sorry for being so long winded but I was sooo excited I had to share.  I will DEFINITELY will be continuing with my vitamins, all of them.



Thats awesome. Keep up the good work! Do you have pictures?


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thats awesome. Keep up the good work! Do you have pictures?



Off to take some now. I'll try to post them in sequential order.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jan 16, 2014)

thats it!!! 

My cycle is off now and I"m having irregular bleeding and I thought maybe my fibroids were back. But after reading this, it could be the Hairfinity.  I will decide if I will stay on this going forward


----------



## ArinaDonne (Jan 16, 2014)

I just ordered 4 bottles.  I am excited because I am also starting a new diet and workout plan.  This will allow me to optimize my hair growth.  I used to take hairfinity, but I did not know how to properly care for my hair.  I believe that is also a big part of the growth.


----------



## jshor09 (Jan 16, 2014)

checking in. I take them during the day, thinking about switching to taking them at night.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 16, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge.  I ordered them the other day and they are out for delivery.  I will start this evening.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't take any pics of my hair stretched but so I put my hair in ponytails the same way that it was in in the "before" pics.  The "Pathetic" ponytail is from last July but the before and after more recent.  The before is from November 26th and the after is from today, January 16th.  I used the exact same products, just leave in conditioner.  I'll take a pic of my hair stretched out today and then again in May.  

View attachment 242461

View attachment 242463

View attachment 242465

ETA: I have been a member since 2006, I went by Mama Cita and then HeBlessesMyTresses, I let one membership expire and forgot the login for the other so I just created another.  If you'd like some history of my use and results you can search Mama Cita and there is a Hairfinity thread I started.  Also, I got 3 inches in 2 months before from taking Hairfinity.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I would like to join this challenge.  I ordered them the other day and they are out for delivery.  I will start this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




Welcome!  I hope you get some fantastic results!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 16, 2014)

Would like to join the challenge. Just updated my subscription after a few years. After having a 2nd child, I slacked off on my hair health big time. Thought the vitamins would give me a boost to get serious again. Started the vitamins about a week ago. Relaxing next week after a 5 month stretch. Will post a pic then. Hope it works.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Checking in for yesterday's dose.  Also, I took my sew-in out yesterday.  It's been in since late November, I have an enormous amount of growth. I wasn't expecting my hair to be as long as it is. I had so little shedding, I couldn't believe it.  I was soo happy, gone are the days where I have handfuls of hair in the drain.  I had no (zero!) buildup.  I think it's because in perpetration for my takedown, I did an ACV rinse last week.  I was expecting to have a lot of buildup because I oil/moisturizer my scalp and I work out t least 5 days a week, vigorously.  I GENTLY detangled with my fingers before I did an ACV rinse then I did an Aphogee protein treatment.  When I rinsed the treatment out of my hair it was soft, which is never the case after Aphogee, then I deep conditioned.  Now I'm planning on starting the Crown and Glory challenge, I want to do it for a year.  I am trying to keep it healthy while gaining as much length as possible by May.  My SO birthday is in May and I've had my hair braided up under a weave since we starte dating.  I can tell that he is anxious to put his hand in my natural hair but it's always in a weave.  Hopefully I can gain at least 3 inches by then.  Sorry for being so long winded but I was sooo excited I had to share.  I will DEFINITELY will be continuing with my vitamins, all of them.



That's gr8 news! Lol at the anxious SO


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Wanted to add an almost 1 month on Hairfinity length check. I started Hairfinity on December 1, but didn't take a starting picture until 12/19. The second picture is from 1/14. I think my hair has grown a little past below my shoulder blade. Not sure if it's quite an inch, but I'll take it! I also use a sulfur pomade on my scalp and exercise daily.
> 
> ETA: in the first picture my hair is just taken down from an old wet bun, second picture is an old curlformers set about to be washed.



I definitely see growth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I would like to join this challenge.  I ordered them the other day and they are out for delivery.  I will start this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> I didn't take any pics of my hair stretched but so I put my hair in ponytails the same way that it was in in the "before" pics.  The "Pathetic" ponytail is from last July but the before and after more recent.  The before is from November 26th and the after is from today, January 16th.  I used the exact same products, just leave in conditioner.  I'll take a pic of my hair stretched out today and then again in May.
> 
> ETA: I have been a member since 2006, I went by Mama Cita and then HeBlessesMyTresses, I let one membership expire and forgot the login for the other so I just created another.  If you'd like some history of my use and results you can search Mama Cita and there is a Hairfinity thread I started.  Also, I got 3 inches in 2 months before from taking Hairfinity.



That's some good growth girly!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Would like to join the challenge. Just updated my subscription after a few years. After having a 2nd child, I slacked off on my hair health big time. Thought the vitamins would give me a boost to get serious again. Started the vitamins about a week ago. Relaxing next week after a 5 month stretch. Will post a pic then. Hope it works.



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to anyone I may have missed that have joined us! Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's my results from Dec 21st, Jan 1st and then today...



View attachment 242509

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow HairPleezeGrow your hair is taking off!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Wow HairPleezeGrow your hair is taking off!!!



Thanks...I can't wait to see what my hair looks like a year from now though! Hope to see more pics from you ladies.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my results from Dec 21st, Jan 1st and then today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definite growth!  It's like 2 inches!  Can't wait to see more....


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

Yall r gonna make me overdose lol! Nice progress toaster, @Gr8tness83 and HairPleezeGrow. How do you like the njoy oil? I wanna try it, but only if itll give me more than my normal 1/3 inch every month


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Definite growth!  It's like 2 inches!  Can't wait to see more....



Thanks, it was just an inch this month but I will take it lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Yall r gonna make me overdose lol! Nice progress toaster, @Gr8tness83 and HairPleezeGrow. How do you like the njoy oil? I wanna try it, but only if itll give me more than my normal 1/3 inch every month



Thanks...I like the oil a lot. Even for my fine hair it's not overpoweringly oily.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 16, 2014)

Took my pills for the day.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone have the coupon for jan?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> anyone have the coupon for jan?



Y'all keep talking bout these coupons but where do you get them from?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 16, 2014)

Took my dose for today.  I take mine at night....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in...


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2014)

Took my pills for tonight.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a sale until 1/21 

10% - HFCHALLENGE10
15% off 6 month supply - HFCHALLENGE15


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

^^I just got the email. I already have a 4 month supply...should I get another 6 months anyway? Its hard to pass up on a good sale


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 17, 2014)

I found an unopened bottle of Hairfinity in my glove box.  I needed to order some more but I am trying to save for a house and I have a budget that I don't want to go over. I put it in there for the nights that I stay at my SO house and forget my vitamins, I can just go to my glovebox and get my dose. I never needed to do that though. Hopefully there will be a decent sale or coupon code by the time I have to order some more.  My little blessing that I wanted to share with those who would appreciate it....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 18, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in..


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Still taking my pills every morning!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 18, 2014)

I fell off BIG time, so today is day 1!!! I have taken my vitamins for the day!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone doing the Hairfinity Challenge? I'm curious to see the results folks will get. I'm contemplating whether to use the discount for another 4 or 6 bottles. I calculated I would save $1.05 more per bottle going with 6 vs 4. 17.85 per bottle vs 18.90. I don't know how often they do discounts or challenges, so I might go 6.  To justify this splurge, I will commit to limiting my PJ tendencies. Not an easy task.  Not easy at all.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 18, 2014)

Been taking my pills regularly.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 18, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

I took my pills. I'm starting bottle #2 tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## butterfli (Jan 19, 2014)

Pills taken.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 19, 2014)

Checking in...


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've decided to cut my hair so I'm going to be switching focus. I'll continue in this challenge because so far I've seen growth since taking these pills. My hair is growing out thicker and faster. But I've been antsy lately and feeling for a change. I got highlights over the weekend and maybe this weekend I'm going to get a haircut. I've kinda selected a style already but you never know if something else catches my attention.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2014)

FemmeCreole said:


> Hey ladies, I've decided to cut my hair so I'm going to be switching focus. I'll continue in this challenge because so far I've seen growth since taking these pills. My hair is growing out thicker and faster. But I've been antsy lately and feeling for a change. I got highlights over the weekend and maybe this weekend I'm going to get a haircut. I've kinda selected a style already but you never know if something else catches my attention.



Good luck with your new doo! I hope you post pics.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

I just got an email that *Hairfinity *is sponsoring a hair challenge which starts on Feb 3! They are offering prizes to one selected participant per month! 

This looks like a SOLID regimen for growth:

*Hairfinity Healthy Hair Care Challenge Rules:*
1.Must use Hairfinity Hair Vitamins on this challenge.
2.Must adopt healthy eating practices.
3.Must drink the daily recommended amount of water.
4.Must practice healthy hair care practices including: 
•Use no heat or as little heat as possible
•Use protective styles or low maintenance hair styles as much as possible
•Massage your scalp daily
•Use sulfate free shampoos
•Deep conditioners and protein treatments should be done once a month
•Use a satin scarf and/or baggy method
•Moisturize as needed
•Use a clarifying shampoo once a month

 These are from the Hairfinnity.com website......


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 20, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> I just got an email that *Hairfinity *is sponsoring a hair challenge which starts on Feb 3! They are offering prizes to one selected participant per month!
> 
> This looks like a SOLID regimen for growth:
> 
> ...



If I have to follow this I will have to install a sew in. I'm going to cut my hair so I most definitely will be using heat. The rest of the list, I already do.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 20, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 20, 2014)

Checking in!!!!


----------



## butterfli (Jan 20, 2014)

Just took my pills for the day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont remember if I took my pills today. Im still half asleep... I will take them later. And im in the facebook challenge. I joined a few weeks ago, but it starts next month. Lets grow ladies!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 21, 2014)

Took Pills for the day


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2014)

Done for the day...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2014)

Grrrrr, my order did not go thru last night so now the 15% off coupon code for a 6-month supply has expires!


----------



## jshor09 (Jan 22, 2014)

took my pills last night. I think they were upsetting my stomach and giving me a headache plus some acne. so im increasing my water intake and taking them at night now.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2014)

jshor09 said:


> took my pills last night. I think they were upsetting my stomach and giving me a headache plus some acne. so im increasing my water intake and taking them at night now.


 
 Or take them with a meal - maybe one with breakfast and the other with dinner!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have slacking on posting updates however I have not been slacking off on taking my vitamins.  I installed my braids for the Crown and Glory Challenge (most of them, still have a little in the crown but I was doggg tired and had to get up early for work).  I will be able to really see how fast/slow my hair grows....  I'll keep you posted....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2014)

Took my pills for today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mensa (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it normal for these to cause a stomach ache?  I take 2 @ a time.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 22, 2014)

Check in for the day!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 23, 2014)

Made it just in time!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 23, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> Grrrrr, my order did not go thru last night so now the 15% off coupon code for a 6-month supply has expires!



I thought the coupon expired on the 28th. Tried to place my order yesterday too. Totally bummed.  I have another bottle and I'm not even half way through my first. I'm hoping another special will pop up during their challenge.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello ladies! I've been really bad about checking in here but I've been taking my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

mensa said:


> Is it normal for these to cause a stomach ache?  I take 2 @ a time.



Possibly since it's a vitamin...try taking it with food and drink plenty of water. I usually take mine in evening or at night with 8oz.


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

I finished my second bottle today, but this was a short one since I gave my mother over a week's worth of pills. February 1st will be two full months on the pills and I'll take another length update around the 19th of February.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jan 23, 2014)

mensa said:


> Is it normal for these to cause a stomach ache?  I take 2 @ a time.



I would feel nauseous if I took them on an empty stomach. I started taking them after eating breakfast and I wouldn't feel sick after that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## naturalfinally (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished my first bottle and started on the second bottle. I guess I should re-up now so that I don't have a lapse in taking them. Anyone know whether they have a valid coupon?  Tia!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

Took my pills, drank lots of water and I ate a lot of protein. Im going hard for the next couple months. Maybe for life...if I focus on the inside then the outside will reap the benefits too.


----------



## Ann816 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished 3rd bottle!


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 23, 2014)

Just ordered some. Me and my sister are starting them together.


----------



## butterfli (Jan 23, 2014)

Took my pills for the day.


----------



## butterfli (Jan 23, 2014)

Ann816 said:


> Just finished 3rd bottle!



That's awesome you have already taken 3 months worth! What things have you noticed with you hair after these 3 months?


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 24, 2014)

Took my pills..


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2014)

Checking in..


----------



## Country gal (Jan 24, 2014)

Does this stuff work? I just see checking ins but want to know results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2014)

Country gal said:


> Does this stuff work? I just see checking ins but want to know results.



Hairfinity supports healthy hair growth from the inside out. If you do your part by drinking water, eating healthy anf exercising it can increase your normal growth rate. I get 1/4 inch per month without hairfinity. Now im getting a little under 1/2 inch per month. Basically itll double what u already get...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2014)

Country gal said:


> Does this stuff work? I just see checking ins but want to know results.



Think I posted results some pages back.  Nothing too major but it's more than I normally get! I think I'm moving along nicely with Hairfinity.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad I found this challenge! I just completed my first week of Hairfinity and have increased water intake. Plan on eating healthier and will monitor my growth. Heard great things about these pills and will do a length check every 30 days.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2014)

Country gal said:


> Does this stuff work? I just see checking ins but want to know results.



I just started taking Hairfinity last month and I just had a major cut 3 weeks ago. I plan to do length checks every other month.

If you check out there website and Facebook page, you'll see plenty before and after pics.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 24, 2014)

Relaxed my hair today after a 5 month stretch. Stylist cut about an inch, more than I wanted. But at least I'll start off the challenge with good ends. I'm only 1/2 way through my first bottle, but look forward to seeing what a full 2 months on the vitamins will do.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 25, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 25, 2014)

Finishing my second bottle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Relaxed my hair today after a 5 month stretch. Stylist cut about an inch, more than I wanted. But at least I'll start off the challenge with good ends. I'm only 1/2 way through my first bottle, but look forward to seeing what a full 2 months on the vitamins will do.



Your hair looks amazing


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Took my pills for today. Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow. I'm going to try and stay in my braids for a month at a time. 


View attachment 243889



View attachment 243891


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 25, 2014)

haven't been taking my vitamins on the regs smh but checking in


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't been checking in but I have been taking my vitamins regularly! Just started my third bottle this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been diligently taking mine....


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 26, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 26, 2014)

Took my pills today and yesterday!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2014)

Done for today


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Took my pills. I cant wait til march so I can do a 2 month update!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Took my pills. I cant wait til march so I can do a 2 month update!



Me too. Was thinking of ordering one of those hair measurement shirts. Just to ensure, I'm really seeing results for my money.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Me too. Was thinking of ordering one of those hair measurement shirts. Just to ensure, I'm really seeing results for my money.



I want a measurement shirt too. I think njoy has them on her site


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2014)

Took my pills today...any discount codes? I want to order 4 month supply

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Took my pills today...any discount codes? I want to order 4 month supply  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I keep checking their FB page for a discount code. As of this morning, they said no discounts. But said to keep checking. Will let you know if I see a code. I'm waiting to order till the last minute hoping for a discount.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 27, 2014)

Took pills!!


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 27, 2014)

I forgot to take my pills for the first time last night. Since I take them at night I fell asleep. But I have a hairfinity alarm set now to keep me in check.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 27, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been taking my pills every morning! My whole family is taking them and they love them.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just got home from the gym, I'm about to take my dose right now!


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

So I have hair on my hairline and eyebrows where I never had hair before. I also have a thickening mustache. Going to get threaded this weekend.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 28, 2014)

toaster said:


> So I have hair on my hairline and eyebrows where I never had hair before. I also have a thickening mustache. Going to get threaded this weekend.


 
I also have hair on my hairline and eyebrows now that have not been there before.  I have not gotten my eyeborws done since November (gross I know) I am trying to reshape my brows, I want them thicker...The hair on my lip has grown more and I used to only have 1 hair that would randomly grow on my chin, now I have several.  The hair on my forearms, under my arms as well as other areas is growing like a weed.  I don't mind it, there are worse things that could happen...lol


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I want a measurement shirt too. I think njoy has them on her site



Her shirt is 50% off right now. With shipping I paid about $17. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just started my third bottle.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been taking my pills religulously.  I ordered another 2 bottles on Sunday so I won't have to stop taking them when this bottle runs out.  My goal is APL by June so we'll see if I'm able to get there.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck ladies, :woohoo2:

My bottles were shipped on Monday Jan 27th, I won't officially join the Challenge but I will take my pills and monitor my progress. I got box braids 2 weeks ago so I don't have a starting picture. I am also taking Biotin 5000mcg and B-Complex. Can't wait to start taking them.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 28, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> Good luck ladies, :woohoo2:
> 
> My bottles were shipped on Monday Jan 27th, I won't officially join the Challenge but I will take my pills and monitor my progress. I got box braids 2 weeks ago so I don't have a starting picture. I am also taking Biotin 5000mcg and B-Complex. Can't wait to start taking them.



It's not too late to take a starting pic, it's only 2 weeks worth I growth and having tha pic is better than not having any.... I hope you have success with the vitamins...


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 28, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 28, 2014)

checking in


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2014)

Popped pills tonight


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 28, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 29, 2014)

Today is day 14 and I swear my hair seems thicker.  It could be my hopeful imagination   My co-worker did mention that my hair was getting long.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

Im almost done with my third bottle


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 29, 2014)

Prettymetty, what do you think of them so far?  Have you gotten crazy growth?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> Prettymetty, what do you think of them so far?  Have you gotten crazy growth?



Compared to my slower than slow pace im getting ok growth. I am getting close to 1/2 inch a month in the front. I cant see the back but it grows faster. My normal rate is about 1/4 inch per month. I also have a slow metabolism so maybe thats y im a slow grower


----------



## mensa (Jan 29, 2014)

Still on my first bottle.  My stomach aches went away, my hair's getting thicker, and I still have about 14 days to go.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm on bottle number 2. I need to place an order for 2 more ASAP. I have a sew in now, been 1 week. Before putting the sew in my new growth was noticeably thicker.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've only had my braids in for one week and yup... I've got some definite growth.... I can take 52 weeks of this growth rate noooo problem!  Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

Popped pills. So I took out my crochet braids and had a wash day. I have a 13 days left on my first bottle but I swear I think my hair is getting thicker! I hope it's not just in my head but it's definitely motivating me to stick with the pills for awhile.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Took mine..,


----------



## butterfli (Jan 30, 2014)

Pills taken.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 30, 2014)

Started bottle #3 this morning! I still have my weave in but will take out in the next week or two. I plan to do a good DC and clip my ends. Praying for some good retention.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

My hair is starting to get build up from moisturizing so much. I need to cowash asap. I start bottle #4 tomorrow yay!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Jan 30, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2014)

I took my pills tonight.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

Took mine last night.  I'll be ordering more today.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

My hair has grown about 1/4" since last Tuesday. I installed the perimeter braids in my hair first then I did the crown a couple of days after that but I have growth all around.  The braids have done a complete 360 degree turn.  I have done 2 days of inversion so I don't think that has had anything to do with the growth...yet, but I have been taking Hairfinity and biotin since the end of last July so I know it is well within my system and I am sure I am seeing the results of it.  I will be redoing my perimeter and the center part of my hair next Tuesday, that will make 2 weeks since I installed them and hopefully I have 1/2" of growth.  I'll take pics and I think I will actually measure this time.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 31, 2014)

I am switching to take the pills in the morning so I can drink more water afterwards. I had 2 nice size pimples and a small one and I think it's the biotin which is why I stopped taking them before. So I took pills yesterday am and just now. I'm gonna try to increase water intake to 80 oz/day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

I took my pills and I drank some emergenC msm. Everyone in my house has a cold so im taking vitamin c to fight it off. So far its working, I feel great


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 31, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> I am switching to take the pills in the morning so I can drink more water afterwards. I had 2 nice size pimples and a small one and I think it's the biotin which is why I stopped taking them before. So I took pills yesterday am and just now. I'm gonna try to increase water intake to 80 oz/day.



When I took MSM in the past, it broke me out something crazy. I was hesitant to try these based on my past experience. I'm not at 64 oz a day, but haven't had pimple issues, knock on wood. I do take a zinc pill every other day, so maybe that helps too.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> When I took MSM in the past, it broke me out something crazy. I was hesitant to try these based on my past experience. I'm not at 64 oz a day, but haven't had pimple issues, knock on wood. I do take a zinc pill every other day, so maybe that helps too.



When you were taking MSM, did you take it in pill, liquid, tablet or powder.  I take my MSM in powder form with fresh oj and I do not have any issues, actually, I have been getting compliments up the yang about my skin and my nails are the hardest they've been in years (I am taking other vitamins as well too).  Maybe if you try a different form or even a different brand. Some brands are more potent/concentrated than others.  My mother cannot stand Natures Bounty... It would be a shame for you to lose out on the benefits of MSM, it helps your hair stay in the growing phase much longer.  I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Whirledpeas (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm trying to place an order but I can't figure out where to put the coupon code. Can some one help me out?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2014)

Whirledpeas said:


> I'm trying to place an order but I can't figure out where to put the coupon code. Can some one help me out?



Can you post the code please? I need to order some more.  I haven't used one so I'm not sure where it goes. Let us know if you figure it out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 31, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> When you were taking MSM, did you take it in pill, liquid, tablet or powder.  I take my MSM in powder form with fresh oj and I do not have any issues, actually, I have been getting compliments up the yang about my skin and my nails are the hardest they've been in years (I am taking other vitamins as well too).  Maybe if you try a different form or even a different brand. Some brands are more potent/concentrated than others.  My mother cannot stand Natures Bounty... It would be a shame for you to lose out on the benefits of MSM, it helps your hair stay in the growing phase much longer.  I hope you find something that works for you.



I took the powdered Emergen-C brand. I would use the whole packet, but maybe I could just do half and get the benefits, minus the painful teenage acne. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 31, 2014)

checking in


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 31, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> When I took MSM in the past, it broke me out something crazy. I was hesitant to try these based on my past experience. I'm not at 64 oz a day, but haven't had pimple issues, knock on wood. I do take a zinc pill every other day, so maybe that helps too.



My menstrual came this morning so that might be the cause of the pimples...I usually only get one though so I was surprised by the additional ones. I'm still gonna continue the pills and see what happens. I'll have to do a clay mask this weekend to cleanse my face. You just reminded me to drink some water right now lol


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 31, 2014)

Whirledpeas said:


> I'm trying to place an order but I can't figure out where to put the coupon code. Can some one help me out?



Are you sure you have a valid code? The last one expired about Jan 24 and they removed that coupon code box. I'm guessing they won't do another promotion until people start posting result pics during their 6 month challenge. Maybe mid-March??


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm waiting for my new bottles to come in.  They should've been here on Friday but USPS is doing something weird and they haven't updated the status.  I have 3 more days of pills of left but I'm feeling like a junky like something bad is going to happen if I run out.  
Oh, and I took my pills!


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 2, 2014)

I started bottle three a few days ago. I still have my weave in but I'm taking it out next week, I will update my results. HHG


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2014)

I am very late, but I wanted to know if I could join. I just started mid January trying to grow out my bob. I am set up on auto ship.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

trebell said:


> I am very late, but I wanted to know if I could join. I just started mid January trying to grow out my bob. I am set up on auto ship.



Welcome!  And good luck


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 2, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you.  Here's my starting pictures.  Top left is from November and the other 2 are from this past Friday. I took my pills today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brickkhouse (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd like to join in. I'm already going on my 3rd week of my first bottle.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 3, 2014)

Have been taking my pills faithfully. So far only missed that one day. I am noticing my nails are definitely growing faster already - no exaggeration!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about straightening my hair this month instead of next month.  I've been back on Hairfinity since November but my hair's been in twists since then.  I'm getting anxious to see my growth.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 3, 2014)

How have I been taking my Hairfinity regularly and forgot to take my birth control for 2 days. I need to be kicked. Pregnant in my 40s, um no.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2014)

Took my pills today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, Girl bye.. That's one thing I don't forget to take.. 

I want to join the challenge ladies, my 2 bottles just arrive today and I took my two pills about 15 minutes ago. I been in Box Braids for about 3 weeks already and plan on keeping them until April some time. 

Lets get it 



NorthernCalGal said:


> How have I been taking my Hairfinity regularly and forgot to take my birth control for 2 days. I need to be kicked. Pregnant in my 40s, um no.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2014)

Just ordered a 4 month supply

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been taking my pills!


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 3, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 4, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> LOL, Girl bye.. That's one thing I don't forget to take..   I want to join the challenge ladies, my 2 bottles just arrive today and I took my two pills about 15 minutes ago. I been in Box Braids for about 3 weeks already and plan on keeping them until April some time.  Lets get it



Welcome! Here's to 2 bottles of growth!


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 4, 2014)

I got 2 new bottles today.  I'm going to see where I get in the next 2 months.  I can feel  a lot of new growth but I can never see my growth until I relax.  I'm also going to see if there's a difference if I take them right before bed.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 4, 2014)

Checking in, took my two pills this morning..


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 4, 2014)

Took pills this morning


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 4, 2014)

I took my pills.  I was going to try and take them right before bed, but I don't like that.  I'm only 4 weeks post but my ng is getting out of control.  I'm going to have to put in some kinky twists to get through.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 4, 2014)

I take mine at night and I really think that they are working.


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 4, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 5, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

Took pills this morning


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 5, 2014)

Just reordered 2 more bottles. I'm working on my second bottle from my original 2 pack and I really don't want to run out. I've braided my hair into one braid in the back and frankly I think it's hanging longer. By April I should really be able to tell conclusively.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in... Took pills...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 5, 2014)

So I've noticed since I got back on Hairfinity, my twists get all fuzzy after I wash them which I only do once every 2-3 weeks.  It's becoming a problem actually because I don't want to walk around with a fuzz ball.  But I guess I'm getting lots of growth.  I was already planning to straighten in March for maintenance and to see my length.  (Since I got the twists I like to straighten every 3 months.)

But now I think I might straighten before then.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not sure about length yet but my hair ifeels very thick and lush!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 5, 2014)

took pills


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in for tonight.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 6, 2014)

Checking in for this morning.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone increased their dosage? 

If so, any results or side effects?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Feb 6, 2014)

Wishing to join

 I have been taking Hairfinity for maybe 4, or 5 days. Although I only take one capsule combined with another make that has biotin/msm. Don't know if that's a silly idea since I may not know which one works, but I like that the Natures way caps also have a load of herbs and Cayenne pepper for boosted circulation. 

 Hoping I can get up to about 0.75 per month at least.

 Last time I took biotin it worked for growth but seemed to dry my facial skin out, so I stopped. Haven't noticed this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> Has anyone increased their dosage?  If so, any results or side effects?


Nope not me

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 6, 2014)

Took mine daily this week around this time.


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 7, 2014)

Took my pills this am.  I know they're working because I'm over here with a Barry White beard.


----------



## trebell (Feb 7, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> Took my pills this am.  I know they're working because I'm over here with a Barry White beard.



I'm going to have to get my lip waxed soon.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 7, 2014)

Took pills this morning. One more week left for bottle #1. Thinking of ordering a 4 or 6 month supply next week.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 7, 2014)

Checking in...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2014)

took mine too


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 7, 2014)

I took mine for the night and my new bottles have shipped!!  Yay!!


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 8, 2014)

Took my pilss


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 8, 2014)

Took my pills!! My scalp is itching so much!!! I was going to take my weave out next week but I might take it out this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2014)

sj10460 said:


> Took my pills!! My scalp is itching so much!!! I was going to take my weave out next week but I might take it out this weekend.



My scalp has been itching a lot too. Is that a good thing?


----------



## Brickkhouse (Feb 8, 2014)

MY SCALP HAS BEEN ITCHING RIDICULOUSLY ALSO. I NEVER THOUGHT TO ASSOCIATE IT WITH THE PILLS LOL... GUESS YOU'RE NOT ALONE. 




sj10460 said:


> Took my pills!! My scalp is itching so much!!! I was going to take my weave out next week but I might take it out this weekend.


----------



## toaster (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my mustache threaded! Never doing that again. It hurts!!! I get a Brazilian wax every month and threading hurts way more than that. As soon as I'm off retin-a I will get my upper lip waxed. Until then, I'm going to have to be hairy.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 8, 2014)

toaster said:


> I got my mustache threaded! Never doing that again. It hurts!!! I get a Brazilian wax every month and threading hurts way more than that. As soon as I'm off retin-a I will get my upper lip waxed. Until then, I'm going to have to be hairy.



When the ladies thread my brows, they always ask about the lip. I'm like stay away, the brow already has me tearing up. I can't say the pills have increased hair growth all over, I'm shaving my legs on the same schedule.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 8, 2014)

Checking in.. Took my pills


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 8, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## trebell (Feb 9, 2014)

My new bottle is being shipped. Took my pills yesterday.  My belly is a Lil queasy so I may have to skip today.

ETA I took my pills. I'm to focused not too.


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been taking my pills faithfully and I'm only 5 weeks post but my ng is out of control.  Like I want to relax.  I'm glad that my hair is growing but this is getting on my nerves.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Ladies, checking in.. Let's get it


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 9, 2014)

I new to taking Hairfinity vitamins.  Do I still need to take a multivitamin in addition to hairfinity to see results.  Or can I take a multivitamin in addition to hairfinity? I searched and I didn't see the answer to this question


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 9, 2014)

I have read that its helpful to take a B Complex vitamin in addition to hairfinity, to hep the body absorb it better


----------



## BonBon (Feb 9, 2014)

Hairfinity has a bunch of B vitamins included, so I don't add any personally.

 In the past when I bought pure biotin I had to buy a b-complex.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know which is true, I'm taking Hairfinity, Biotin & B-Complex. I know Hairfinity has biotin and b vitamins and I also know B-Complex has biotin as well... I hope I don't overdose  January 1st I started taking Biotin and B-Complex and when my Hairfinity pills came in February I just added them to the mix.. 



onesoulsista said:


> I have read that its helpful to take a B Complex vitamin in addition to hairfinity, to hep the body absorb it better


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 9, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> I've been taking my pills faithfully and I'm only 5 weeks post but my ng is out of control.  Like I want to relax.  I'm glad that my hair is growing but this is getting on my nerves.



I'm 5 weeks post as well. My pixie is looking rough I've been wigging it. I was hoping to make it to 11-12 weeks post. I don't know about that now. I can't imagine what this is going to look like in 6 weeks!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 9, 2014)

Took pills earlier today


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 9, 2014)

Took my pills. I forgot yesterday, so I'm back on track. There's a lady on YouTube who got crazy growth over 30 days doing Hairfinity, inversion method and bamboo tea. I'm hesitant to try inversion because my blood pressure is borderline, but bamboo tea is supposed to help blood pressure in addition to being great for hair and nails. I also like tea, so this will be an easy add to my nighttime regimen.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies, 

I'll be jumping on this challenge. I purchased 2 bottles of hairfinity last year and only took 1.5 bottles. I'm really bad at taking pills mostly because I don't like too. 

I ordered 2 bottles and it's scheduled to be in my mail today. I will really try to make an effort to take them everyday and drink lots of water. For now I'm gonna give it a 4 months shot - cuz I know it has to get in your system and it may take some time to see true results. 

I'm natural and my nape is a little pass APL, but because all my hair is the same lenght it falls in layers (which i like). I hope to be full BSL by June.

I'm also wearing wigs 99% of the time as my protective style and hiding my hair until June 31.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 10, 2014)

Took pills this morning


----------



## trebell (Feb 10, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I'll be jumping on this challenge. I purchased 2 bottles of hairfinity last year and only took 1.5 bottles. I'm really bad at taking pills mostly because I don't like too.
> 
> ...



Good luck. I would put your pills somewhere in the open so it's a reminder.  Mine are on my kitchen counter, when I make dinner I take my pills.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2014)

trebell said:


> Good luck. I would put your pills somewhere in the open so it's a reminder. Mine are on my kitchen counter, when I make dinner I take my pills.


 
Good idea, I will keep one on my desk at work and another on the kitchen counter.


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm took my pills this morning with breakfast


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 10, 2014)

Kesha Kight-Pulliam is doing a 6 month challenge on FB that I joined started February 3. I do plan on taking Hairfinity for the whole year so I am In!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 10, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## trebell (Feb 10, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Took my pills. I forgot yesterday, so I'm back on track. There's a lady on YouTube who got crazy growth over 30 days doing Hairfinity, inversion method and bamboo tea. I'm hesitant to try inversion because my blood pressure is borderline, but bamboo tea is supposed to help blood pressure in addition to being great for hair and nails. I also like tea, so this will be an easy add to my nighttime regimen.



Do you have a link? I'm interested.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 10, 2014)

I finally stopped being lazy and renewed my subscription.  It seemed like whenever I had my wallet I was not around a computer and whenever I sitting at a computer I didn't have my wallet.  I renewed my subscription so all is right in the world again... well, at least my world... lol
My update:
I have a lot of new growth, I redid my perimeter braids and some in the inner part as well.  I only missed one day of my nightly vitamins because I was not home and I decided to keep my braids in until around May 18th, just taking out and re-braiding sections.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 10, 2014)

I will continue to take my pills at night before bed. I feel while your body is resting the vitamins will absorb and flush what it doesn't use in the morning.


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 10, 2014)

I relaxed last night at 5 weeks post. I felt bad because I haven't relaxed so soon since starting my hj.  I am very pleased though because my hair has really grown.  I can now do a nice bun without extra hair.  Hairfinity really does work.  All this facial hair is worth it!  LOL


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2014)

Took my pills at lunch time today. I took hairfinity, b-100 complex, biotin, msm and fish oil tabs.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2014)

Got notice that pills were delivered. I'll be at the post office first thing tomorrow and will take my pills. Yay super excited to grow some hair!


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 10, 2014)

Took my pills. Can't wait to go get Doobie  wooo!!


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 10, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 11, 2014)

trebell said:


> Do you have a link? I'm interested.


  I hope I'm sending the right link. I'm not the best on the phone.     http://youtu.be/7NrV_YdfxBU

Actually she says growth in less time.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just took my pills..


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 11, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I hope I'm sending the right link. I'm not the best on the phone.     http://youtu.be/7NrV_YdfxBU
> 
> Actually she says growth in less time.
> 
> View attachment 245965



I have been on my HHJ since 2006, I have heard of just about every growth aid, supplement, incantations and methods to promote healthy hair growth.  I cannot believe that I have not heard about Bamboo leaf tea.  I am sooo on it.  I drink tea on a daily basis so it would not be a difficult habit to get into.   Thanks for the info!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 11, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> I have been on my HHJ since 2006, I have heard of just about every growth aid, supplement, incantations and methods to promote healthy hair growth.  I cannot believe that I have not heard about Bamboo leaf tea.  I am sooo on it.  I drink tea on a daily basis so it would not be a difficult habit to get into.   Thanks for the info!



You are very welcome. I ordered from Amazon because I couldn't find it at Whole Foods or any other local hippy grocery spots. My Chinese coworker said its at the Asian Market. She told me just ask someone that works there because the tea labeling is most times in Mandarin


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 11, 2014)

My Hairfinity pills should be delivered today!!  There will be no interruption in progress!!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 11, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> You are very welcome. I ordered from Amazon because I couldn't find it at Whole Foods or any other local hippy grocery spots. My Chinese coworker said its at the Asian Market. She told me just ask someone that works there because the tea labeling is most times in Mandarin


 
the silica is what seems to make the tea usefull for hair growth. i ordered from amazon yesterday too. oh i got my pills from the po and i took my first dose today. yahh


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 11, 2014)

Took pills this a.m.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 11, 2014)

ugh im so bad at taking these pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 11, 2014)

ghanagirl23 said:


> ugh im so bad at taking these pills



I have to put a reminder on my phone. The AM works best for me because in the evening if I'm tired, it's a wrap.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been consistent with these because I take them right before I go to bed.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 11, 2014)

Taken my pills for today!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 11, 2014)

naturalfinally said:


> I've been consistent with these because I take them right before I go to bed.



Yes, at night before bed. Their right on my nightstand so I won't forget.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

I take mine after my main meal.

 I'm in 2 minds about buying these again as my bottle is running out. 

 Even if they work I could get biotin/msm and a multivit MUCH cheaper and with more tabs in erplexed. Thinking about it.


----------



## trebell (Feb 11, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 12, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 12, 2014)

Took pills today. 2 more days on bottle 1.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 12, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I take mine after my main meal.  I'm in 2 minds about buying these again as my bottle is running out.  Even if they work I could get biotin/msm and a multivit MUCH cheaper and with more tabs in erplexed. Thinking about it.



How long have you been taking them?  I'm doing a 6 month trial to see if their proprietary blend is the key because I had been taking the ingredients separately and I'm not sure that I received any extra growth. I'm on my second bottle and my next 2 bottles were delivered yesterday.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 12, 2014)

Took my 2 pills!


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been taking my pills. Due for my monthly length check soon. My last one was January 14 I believe. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## BonBon (Feb 12, 2014)

naturalfinally said:


> How long have you been taking them?  I'm doing a 6 month trial to see if their proprietary blend is the key because I had been taking the ingredients separately and I'm not sure that I received any extra growth. I'm on my second bottle and my next 2 bottles were delivered yesterday.



 Im coming up to finishing my first bottle. I wont length check my hair till its finished however my nails have grown from being broken down and split. Also the tips are whiter.

 Biotin with a Bcomplex worked for me back in the day and I had results in the first month (0.75") which is why it might be more cost effective for me to just buy that in my harder financial times. Although, it did make my face dry which is why I stopped


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 12, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Im coming up to finishing my first bottle. I wont length check my hair till its finished however my nails have grown from being broken down and split. Also the tips are whiter.  Biotin with a Bcomplex worked for me back in the day and I had results in the first month (0.75") which is why it might be more cost effective for me to just buy that in my harder financial times. Although, it did make my face dry which is why I stopped



Do what you have to do!!  I ain't mad at you!!  I quit taking viviscal for the same reason. It was expensive and I didn't see the same growth as I did with nioxin. I think this is working though.....so I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 12, 2014)

took pills


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 12, 2014)

Took all of mine.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 13, 2014)

I took my pills tonight.


----------



## trebell (Feb 13, 2014)

Took my pills. Forgot to hit send.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 13, 2014)

10% discount in effect till 2/17. Code is Weave14. Ordering 2 bottles today.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the code, buying 2 more bottles this weekend..

Took my pills this morning...



NorthernCalGal said:


> 10% discount in effect till 2/17. Code is Weave14. Ordering 2 bottles today.
> 
> View attachment 246191


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 13, 2014)

Took pills today


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2014)

Just about to take. 

 My chin hairs are back


----------



## trebell (Feb 13, 2014)

Just took my pills and only 2 left. We had this snow storm and our mailboxes are blocked. I will be stalking my mail lady tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> 10% discount in effect till 2/17. Code is Weave14. Ordering 2 bottles today.



After I done already ordered! Hmf...anyway I took my pills today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

This length check really tells me I need to clean my mirror. Sorry the pictures don't line up perfectly! I usually look at my shoulder blade to see growth but this time the blade isn't as pronounced. Maybe that means I don't have to reach up as high? Either way it's pretty good growth for approximately 2 months


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> This length check really tells me I need to clean my mirror. Sorry the pictures don't line up perfectly! I usually look at my shoulder blade to see growth but this time the blade isn't as pronounced. Maybe that means I don't have to reach up as high? Either way it's pretty good growth for approximately 2 months



Definitely see some growth!


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! I think I'm going to move to doing length checks every 2 months so I don't get too growth obsessed.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to move to doing length checks every 2 months so I don't get too growth obsessed.



You're getting good results. Plus doing 2 month checks, the growth between will seem more prominent. I need to relax on the frequent checks big time.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad that I am wearing box braids because I would be checking every wash day, which is every week or sometimes ever other week, it would drive me crazy.. I don't know what I'm going to do when I remove the braids.. 



NorthernCalGal said:


> You're getting good results. Plus doing 2 month checks, the growth between will seem more prominent. I need to relax on the frequent checks big time.


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 13, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Feb 13, 2014)

What's with the crazy screen names thanking the posts.


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 13, 2014)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> What's with the crazy screen names thanking the posts.


LMBO yessss. The Bloodytampon something


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 13, 2014)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> What's with the crazy screen names thanking the posts.



Just ridiculous. Some folks got too much time on their hands.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 13, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 14, 2014)

Took mine last night and I will be using the discount code that someone posted... Thank you for that!  lol


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 14, 2014)

Just finished bottle #1 this morning YAY!! Will start bottle #2 and also use the discount code hairfinity sent me to order my next supply. I will also be doing their weave challenge but will modify it to work with my hair which will basically be the crown and glory method.  I will TRY to not do a length check until I'm done with bottle #2.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so in love with my hair right now. Its softer, easier to manage and I have less shedding. Thanks to hairfinity. Here is a pic of my ceely braids that im wearing under my wig and the amount of hair shed after 4 weeks. Last pic is to show my texture change. Im 4c. But now its starting to look like 4b. My ends are still straight from my blowout last month. Only shampoo can bring my curls back


----------



## trebell (Feb 14, 2014)

My pills didn't come today . I was out shoveling the mailbox for my mail lady when she came.  I have only 2 pills left. But, I'm going to use the discount codes to order some for when my shipment is late. I also will be ordering for my aunt she wants thicker hair.

ETA: my pills were supposed to be here yesterday. And usps does not have a good tracking system. Also, I ordered 3 month supply with the discount code. Thanks for your code.


----------



## trebell (Feb 14, 2014)

Double post


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 14, 2014)

Took pills this morning...


----------



## trebell (Feb 14, 2014)

Took my last two pills. If I wasn't snowed in I'd take 2 from my SIL. I feel like if I break my stride, I will fall off the wagon.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am so in love with my hair right now. Its softer, easier to manage and I have less shedding. Thanks to hairfinity. Here is a pic of my ceely braids that im wearing under my wig and the amount of hair shed after 4 weeks. Last pic is to show my texture change. Im 4c. But now its starting to look like 4b. My ends are still straight from my blowout last month. Only shampoo can bring my curls back



 Wow, that's amazing for 4 weeks of shedding!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

You ladies are doing great with consistency! Hope we all se some change in health and growth by checkin in March.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You ladies are doing great with consistency! Hope we all se some change in health and growth by checkin in March.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Remind me please is check in at end of March? Took my pills for the day. Also received email my 2 bottles have been shipped. I think I have 4 pills left, so will break open my other bottle Monday.


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 14, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Remind me please is check in at end of March? Took my pills for the day. Also received email my 2 bottles have been shipped. I think I have 4 pills left, so will break open my other bottle Monday.



Yes we can make it the last week in March


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 15, 2014)

Started my 2nd bottle. Hope it's not my imagination but I am noticing more thickness especially at the roots. March check in will be right around when I'm done this bottle. Praying for less shedding by then! I'll be doing protective styles til then to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just took my pills..


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 15, 2014)

took pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 16, 2014)

Took pills....


----------



## schely10 (Feb 16, 2014)

*lovestarr* - try taking odorless garlic pills for the shedding. I also use mustard oil (massage it on my scalp & leave on overnight) when I pre-poo for shedding, too.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm still taking my pills daily. No problems!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 16, 2014)

Will start bottle 2 today. I had an inch cut off last month after I started the pills and I got that back. But most importantly, my hair is thicker and it feels good. 

I got my bamboo tea and will start drinking that tonight when I take my pill.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 16, 2014)

I want to try this.


----------



## trebell (Feb 16, 2014)

My bottle still hasn't came yet. So I'm going to dip into my MIL's stash tomorrow. I guess my last shipment Is lost at sea.

S/N is anyone talking biotin separately with your pills? My hair is so brittle these days and I was reading that biotin could help.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 16, 2014)

schely10 said:


> lovestarr - try taking odorless garlic pills for the shedding. I also use mustard oil (massage it on my scalp & leave on overnight) when I pre-poo for shedding, too.



Thank you for the tip. I'll be adding the pills to my amazon order this week!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 16, 2014)

Took pills today. About to order more before this coupon expires.


----------



## HHSJ85 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just ordered some =)


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

trebell I am not taking any extra biotin. It seems like Hairfinity has a lot of biotin in it already, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 16, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 16, 2014)

Upping the ante on this second bottle. Will start taking my "green" multi vitamin again. Just saw it has 167% of the DV for biotin, so hope it won't be an overload. That with the bamboo tea and adding 1 MSM emergen c packet, I hope to see even more results by the end of March.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 16, 2014)

trebell said:


> My bottle still hasn't came yet. So I'm going to dip into my MIL's stash tomorrow. I guess my last shipment Is lost at sea.  S/N is anyone talking biotin separately with your pills? My hair is so brittle these days and I was reading that biotin could help.



I'm starting a multi today that has biotin, but up till now I wasn't  supplementing.


----------



## trebell (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok I think I'll get biotin and I'm going to be wigging it. I have to leave my hair alone,  because I am scissor happy around this time of year. Not sure why.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 16, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 17, 2014)

I took mine for tonight (well, last night). I am almost finished with this bottle, I have been taking them since late June/early July so I think I will be able to gauge the amount of growth that I have received since then.  I just ordered some Manetabolism and I will be taking them for at least 3 months to see which provides the most growth and helps the most with my overall hair health.....


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 17, 2014)

Took my pills this a.m.  Also ordered 2 month supply. I was gonna do 4 months but I wanted to evaluate my results during March check in first.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 17, 2014)

Took pills,

I take my Birth Control pills with a pack Emergen C, Biotin 5000mcg, HairFinity & B-Complex Vitamins. I drink at least 78oz of water daily. I hope I'm not over doing it, so far I haven't had any side effects.


----------



## trebell (Feb 17, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> Took pills,
> 
> I take my Birth Control pills with a pack Emergen C, Biotin 5000mcg, HairFinity & B-Complex Vitamins. I drink at least 78oz of water daily. I hope I'm not over doing it, so far I haven't had any side effects.



So I can take biotin separately.  How long you been doing this?

ETA I got some pills to hold me down for now. I took my pills today.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 17, 2014)

I started taking Biotin last month in January then I decided to order Hairfinity which came in February. So far so good..I make sure to drink plenty of water..



trebell said:


> So I can take biotin separately.  How long you been doing this?
> 
> ETA I got some pills to hold me down for now. I took my pills today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 18, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> Took pills,
> 
> I take my Birth Control pills with a pack Emergen C, Biotin 5000mcg, HairFinity & B-Complex Vitamins. I drink at least 78oz of water daily. I hope I'm not over doing it, so far I haven't had any side effects.



Do you take 2 Hairfinity pills or just one?


----------



## Brickkhouse (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm on my second bottle. This pic was taken 1 week and 6 days apart. Pic on the right taken yesterday.  I take the hairfinity, biotin 5000mcg, msm and garlic pills and I now apply castor oil to my hair daily (nightly twist routine)


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> Do you take 2 Hairfinity pills or just one?



Most of us take 2 at a time either night or day. If you take 1 you need to do it twice a day


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just ordered my next supply.  Been kind of disappointed with my length since I flat ironed for a length check but at least my ends are perfect now and my hair is completely even.  It hasn't been even for a while now.

ETA: forgot to add I had a trim and that's why I was pissed with my growth... but it's also why my ends are so nice...erplexed


----------



## trebell (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally got my 1st shipment of my pills. Pills have been taken today.


----------



## trebell (Feb 18, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> I took mine for tonight (well, last night). I am almost finished with this bottle, I have been taking them since late June/early July so I think I will be able to gauge the amount of growth that I have received since then.  I just ordered some Manetabolism and I will be taking them for at least 3 months to see which provides the most growth and helps the most with my overall hair health.....



Please let me know how they (manetabolism) work


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2014)

Took my pills this a.m. I'm doing better drinking more water.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 18, 2014)

I take both hairfinity pills at the same time.

Took my pills for today..



AmiJay said:


> Do you take 2 Hairfinity pills or just one?


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 18, 2014)

Pic 1: 1/14/14.  Started Hairfinity
Pic 2: 1/24/14.  Trimmed hair
Pic 3: 2/8/14
Pic 4: 2/15/14

If I hadn't got the trim, I think I would have been where I started from, but I should be there soon (I hope).


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 18, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Most of us take 2 at a time either night or day. If you take 1 you need to do it twice a day


No I was asking her because she takes so many other pills.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 19, 2014)

Still taking them erryday.

I've had breast growth from the MSM in this. As its a small dose maybe only half a cup size, but I'm happy its kept me filled out after weight loss. 

 Plucked the two hairs out of my chin yesterday


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Still taking them erryday.
> 
> I've had breast growth from the MSM in this. As its a small dose maybe only half a cup size, but I'm happy its kept me filled out after weight loss.
> 
> Plucked the two hairs out of my chin yesterday



Ive noticed fuller breasts too. Msm can interfere with menstrual cycle, water retention and breasts. Ive done my research and now my boobs feel super heavy. Im a 34ddd but they seem engorged right now. I guess I can live with that side effect. Im hating the chin hair though


----------



## trebell (Feb 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ive noticed fuller breasts too. Msm can interfere with menstrual cycle, water retention and breasts. Ive done my research and now my boobs feel super heavy. Im a 34ddd but they seem engorged right now. I guess I can live with that side effect. Im hating the chin hair though



What about the behind. I have been exercising daily and it's getting bigger. I refuse to buy bigger jeans. Also, I haven't noticed my chest growing but I'm also also a triple d and I don't want that.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 19, 2014)

We don't have DDD in my country I don't think. Must be extra curvaceous 

 I'm a DD and it just makes them fuller. I think the amount of MSM is to low small to make them loads bigger.

 When I tried MSM 4000mg back in the day I went from DD to F erplexed

 I'll watch out for the bootay lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

Sumra said:


> We don't have DDD in my country I don't think. Must be extra curvaceous
> 
> I'm a DD and it just makes them fuller. I think the amount of MSM is to low small to make them loads bigger.
> 
> ...



Triple d is the same as f. Where do you live? Whats the biggest bra size you have there?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Triple d is the same as f. Where do you live? Whats the biggest bra size you have there?



 Oh I see. I'm from the UK

 It goes: DD, E, F, FF, G, GG, H, HH. 

 I Think G, or H is the highest most everyday stores go.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 19, 2014)

Took pills for today..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 19, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

I had to go to the bss to get another bottle of Hairfinity . I forgot to place an order online.


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I had to go to the bss to get another bottle of Hairfinity . I forgot to place an order online.



I wish I could just go to the store and buy them.  Are they $25?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

I may switch back to taking my pills at night. Im taking alli (a fat blocker) and it can interfere with vitamin absorbtion


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> I wish I could just go to the store and buy them. Are they $25?



Nope, she charges $27.99 per bottle.  That beats shipping from Hairfinity at 6.98 for one bottle.


----------



## trebell (Feb 19, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 20, 2014)

Took my pills. I added my multi vitamins back in the mix. Also tried a msm packet in my water the other night. Next thing I know, I have a zit trying to pop up on my nose and a bump in my scalp. I don't know whether to blame the extra biotin in my multi or the MSM that gave me acne blues on the past. 

I upped my zinc to every day to combat the breakouts. Some of you are getting bigger breasts, yet my A cup hasn't changed and now a breakout. C'mon man.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 20, 2014)

Took my pills...

My A cup haven't increased either lol



NorthernCalGal said:


> Took my pills. I added my multi vitamins back in the mix. Also tried a msm packet in my water the other night. Next thing I know, I have a zit trying to pop up on my nose and a bump in my scalp. I don't know whether to blame the extra biotin in my multi or the MSM that gave me acne blues on the past.
> 
> I upped my zinc to every day to combat the breakouts. Some of you are getting bigger breasts, yet my A cup hasn't changed and now a breakout. C'mon man.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 20, 2014)

Completed one full week of taking my pills. I'm adding bamboo leaf tea to my regimen tonight.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 20, 2014)

Took my pills. I also bought a high dose B Complex today because I hear being on oral contraceptives can interfere with certain vitamins absorption. 

 I will get a blood test done ASAP as I have signs of low B2 and B12 specifically. 

 I'm also taking 700mg MSM now. If my hair gets thicker I'll be happy enough.

 I'm surprised I don't get breakouts with MSM/Biotin. Anything topical on my skin seems to bring out spots (creams, oils etc..). Internal stuff doesn't :scratchch:


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Completed one full week of taking my pills. I'm adding bamboo leaf tea to my regimen tonight.



I started the tea on Monday and my blood pressure went down like 10 points. This is great for me since I take HBP meds. I hope it works that magic on my head. I'll be whipping up the Hairdrenalin potion tomorrow. Got the last of the ingredients today.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 21, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 21, 2014)

I missed the pills yesterday bc my BFF went into labor and I had to rush to watch her kids at 2am and forgot my pills. I did take them today. So since I started I only missed 2 days and I'm on my second bottle.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 21, 2014)

Took my pills..


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 21, 2014)

I will finish my second bottle tonight!!  I already have the third bottle on deck!  Ok hair grow.......NOW!!  Lol!


----------



## trebell (Feb 21, 2014)

I had to get my hair trimmed today. I'll do my length check 1st week of March then I'm getting crochets. And will recheck in April.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2014)

These pills are going so fast geez. Im down to 2 bottles. Time to re up. I gotta order 4 more bottles next month


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 21, 2014)

How do I insert a picture using my phone. It keeps getting flipped.

ETA didn't know I posted the picture. I just wanted to show that it l Iooks thicker.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

trebell said:


> How do I insert a picture using my phone. It keeps getting flipped.



Try taking the pic with your phone sideways (horizontal) instead of right side up. When you post it should come out the right way...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Feb 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Completed one full week of taking my pills. I'm adding bamboo leaf tea to my regimen tonight.



Adding my starting pic.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 21, 2014)

naturalfinally said:


> I will finish my second bottle tonight!!  I already have the third bottle on deck!  Ok hair grow.......NOW!!  Lol!



naturalfinally Have you noticed any changes in your hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Adding my starting pic.



Your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> naturalfinally Have you noticed any changes in your hair?



Actually yes I have!!  My hair has that tinsel strength feel now at the roots which I usually only get when I henna. It has grown about 2 inches and trust me, I'm a ssssllllloooowwwww grower!   I'll post pics sometime this weekend.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you  hairPleezwGrow


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 22, 2014)

Took my pills..

Great progress thus far ladies. . I'm in box braids, otherwise I would straighten to check the progress as well.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 23, 2014)

Took pills...


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been taking my pills. I'm in a few challenges with end of March check-ins, so that will be my next length check.


----------



## trebell (Feb 23, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday and today.


----------



## greight (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going to try HF with you guys. I get my 2 bottles tomorrow.

I'll probably take it before I go to sleep. I also take collagen daily.


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 23, 2014)

Day one ladies! I'm excited. Drank a bottle of water after to start combatting breakouts if they come.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 23, 2014)

I have started my third bottle of Hairfinity.  I'm still taking them at night right before I go to bed and I have had no adverse side effects.  I bought 2 more bottle so I hope to do a length check at the end of four months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## schely10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Took my pills daily last week.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 24, 2014)

Took my pills..

naturalfinally How has your hair progressed since taking hairfinity?



naturalfinally said:


> I have started my third bottle of Hairfinity.  I'm still taking them at night right before I go to bed and I have had no adverse side effects.  I bought 2 more bottle so I hope to do a length check at the end of four months.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 24, 2014)

ladies anyone have a current code?


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 24, 2014)

Took my pills! Day two!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 24, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I have to put a reminder on my phone. The AM works best for me because in the evening if I'm tired, it's a wrap.



thanks for the idea !


----------



## greight (Feb 24, 2014)

Didn't get my bottles today, I hope I receive them tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 25, 2014)

Picked up two bottles at the BB Hair Show. I'll be starting them after I detox. I'll be taking another hair vitamin during the process.


----------



## twolala (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like to take hairfinity for thickness. I'm just worried about the side effects. Also, if I stop taking them suddenly, will my hair fall out?


----------



## trebell (Feb 25, 2014)

I took my pills yesterday thanks to this challenge. I almost had a lazy moment but I pushed through.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 25, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Took my pills! Day two![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think there are any current codes. They just ended one last weekend I think it was.


----------



## trebell (Feb 25, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 25, 2014)

Took pills...


----------



## caramelmocha (Feb 25, 2014)

Ladies I have not been taking my pills. I have been sick so I decided to start back in March. Until then happy growing you all!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

caramelmocha said:


> Ladies I have not been taking my pills. I have been sick so I decided to start back in March. Until then happy growing you all!



Hope you feel better soon

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 26, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Took my pills...


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 26, 2014)

took my pills today. I counted my bottle and it looks like i've missed three days this month.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## greight (Feb 26, 2014)

FINALLY took my pills! I took one this morning, 2 right now 

But I think I'm going to do collagen in the A.M and HairFinity at night. Or I might do 1 HF in the AM and 1 HF in the PM.


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 26, 2014)

Been trying to take my pills the same time every night, tonight I got off schedule. Taking them now though, going to place a order for a two month supply Monday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2014)

Im at the end of my 4th bottle. Time is going by so fast. March is almost here. Im looking forward to all of our updates!!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im at the end of my 4th bottle. Time is going by so fast. March is almost here. Im looking forward to all of our updates!!



Took my pills and also looking forward to March updates. Grow baby grow!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 27, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 27, 2014)

Mentally took my pills yesterday and physically took them today. My hair is looking fuller and shinier yay. My aunt said she started taking hers.


----------



## greight (Feb 27, 2014)

Took my pills! I'll try to measure my hair sometime next week when I take out my twists. I probably won't be growing an inch magically before then, but a girl can dream!


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 27, 2014)

Took my pills, now making dinner and waiting for SCANDAL!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 27, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Took my pills, now making dinner and waiting for SCANDAL!!



Yaaasss...me too! Love Scandal!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 27, 2014)

Took my pills..


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 28, 2014)

Took my pills this morning.

Just ordered 2 more bottles


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

Took my pills. Now im going to try to register for a few summer classes. Im finally ready to go back to school!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## trebell (Feb 28, 2014)

Took mine.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 1, 2014)

Late but I took them!


----------



## ojemba (Mar 1, 2014)

2 weeks done!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

Haven't miss a day since December 1! Today is 3 months for me!  Received two more bottles in the mail today.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 1, 2014)

Took pills...


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Been sick all week but I have been taking my pills...I only missed it on Thurs.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 1, 2014)

Do we have assigned LC dates?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 1, 2014)

I knew I should've taken a picture of my hair 2 weeks ago after my trim.  I just had my hair straightened and my stylist was like, your hair is much longer!  I just don't have the pics to track it.

When I detangled, my hair also felt thicker.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Do we have assigned LC dates?



I think I said the last day of the month in every quarter. But you can post sooner if you'd like. I love hair porn so whenever y'all ready lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 1, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Do we have assigned LC dates?



Our first check is the end of this month.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think I said the last day of the month in every quarter. But you can post sooner if you'd like. I love hair porn so whenever y'all ready lol  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Think we posted about the same time. Can't wait to see and hear everyone's feedback.


----------



## trebell (Mar 2, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 2, 2014)

Took pills..


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2014)

Taking pills right now


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2014)

Almost forgot my pills this morning. Had to turn around because I also forgot my purse and phone


----------



## caramelmocha (Mar 2, 2014)

took pills today!!


----------



## trebell (Mar 2, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 3, 2014)

Took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't checked in for a few days. I've been taking my pills every night.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2014)

Took pills earlier today


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 3, 2014)

Took pills today..


----------



## trebell (Mar 3, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 4, 2014)

Good morning! Took my pills todayyyy.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Mar 4, 2014)

Just received my pills yesterday!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 4, 2014)

started my 90 stint today. first two pills taken.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 4, 2014)

Waiting on my bottles. Two months supply.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just finished my 1st bottle,  Start my 2nd bottle tomorrow and waiting on my next 2 months supply to arrive in the mail any day now.


----------



## trebell (Mar 4, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 4, 2014)

Took pills early today


----------



## stephluv (Mar 5, 2014)

Never officially joined the challenge but I did start late January ... been taking 1-2 pills daily even while on vacation Almost done with 2nd bottle Anyone know of any discount codes? TIA


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 5, 2014)

Took my pills the last two days! Ordering another bottle soon!


----------



## ojemba (Mar 5, 2014)

Inspiration 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=guKgLr3Kyg8


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 5, 2014)

Took my pills!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2014)

I took another pic yesterday and my hair in the back is growing. Not so much on the sides. But, has anyone on here experienced a growth spurt right after you started taking these pills?  The reason I ask is because I follow hairfinity on instagram and people see results within a week or so.


----------



## greight (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been keeping up (i'm just horrible with check-ins!), but had a sore throat last night so didn't take them because I had difficulties swallowing. I feel better so I will take them today again.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 5, 2014)

trebell I have not experienced a growth spurt as of yet. I started taking hairfinity in Nov. and I start my fourth bottle on Friday (I've missed three days in total since Nov). I've been able to retain 2" which I guess is okay since I'm a slow grower and my hair grows the fatest in the summer. I'm still having trouble with my nape which is why I started hairfinity and it hasn't helped that area.

Took my pills!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 5, 2014)

stephluv said:


> Never officially joined the challenge but I did start late January ... been taking 1-2 pills daily even while on vacation Almost done with 2nd bottle Anyone know of any discount codes? TIA


  I follow their FB page. Strangely the USA page was taken down. On the Hairfinity Africa page, they state they were having technical difficulties. Some people were also stating their order was delayed and no communication from Brock. Wondering if they are having troubles keeping up with the demand. Taking down their FB page is concerning.

Meant to add, they said no current discount codes.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 5, 2014)

Took pills... 

I was wondering what happened to their hairfinity facebook page and if it will come back.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2014)

trebell said:


> I took another pic yesterday and my hair in the back is growing. Not so much on the sides. But, has anyone on here experienced a growth spurt right after you started taking these pills?  The reason I ask is because I follow hairfinity on instagram and people see results within a week or so.



No I have yet to get the growth spurt...

Took my pills


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2014)

trebell no growth spurt for me. Im getting a slow and steady inch every 3 months. But my shedding has gone down tremendously and my hair is super strong!!


----------



## Princess4real (Mar 5, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Inspiration
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=guKgLr3Kyg8


 
Wow and she was even shocked.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 5, 2014)

Washing my makeup off, taking a shower, and taking my pills! HHJ LADIES!


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 6, 2014)

Took my pills. .


----------



## trebell (Mar 6, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Washing my makeup off, taking a shower, and taking my pills! HHJ LADIES!



I'm having a good hair and makeup day...I'm trying to do these 3 things right now.  Let me just look at myself a couple more times.

ETA took my pills and I am clean yay lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol funny...

Took my pills


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 6, 2014)

Starting my nighttime routine now! Taking my pills! HHJ


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been taking my pills faithfully.  I'll be 5 weeks post on Monday and I relaxed at 5 weeks post last time.  I was trying to get through without wearing weave or fake hair but it looks like if I'm going to keep taking Hairfinity, I need to put my hair away.  LOL  Too much new growth too fast is a nice problem to have.  

And I'm actually thinking about transitioning since Hairfinity is making my hair grow so fast.  We'll see.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 7, 2014)

Took my pills..


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's my progress.. I bought a 2 month supply and still have atleast 4 days worth left.. The first picture is probably 15 days into the 1st bottle.. And the 2nd  pic is yesterday after taking my box braids out. Had them in just under 4 weeks.. Sorry for the funky face paint..


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2014)

Took my pills...
I got crochet braids today and my head is pounding.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 7, 2014)

took my pills this morning and started bottle 4


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 8, 2014)

Took pills this morning. .


----------



## greight (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been keeping up, but I keep forgetting and taking it later. Normally take it around 8PM, but I've been taking them at 11PM and 3AM for the last two nights respectively


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 8, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 8, 2014)

Hairfinity USA has a new page for whatever reason.  If you go on the hairfinity website you get linked to a new fb page started march 5th.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Took my pills

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Mar 8, 2014)

Forgot my pills today! I'm starting to be lazy with it.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 9, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## Whit (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm on my 4th bottle. I went ahead and stocked up for the whole year so I am good. I just plan to wear back to back sew ins and surprise myself at the end.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm on my fourth bottle and I'm starting to get break outs. I just started taking MSM again and I will up my water intake.


----------



## caramelmocha (Mar 9, 2014)

Took pills, I'm officially back on feeling alot better


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 9, 2014)

Took my pills..


----------



## trebell (Mar 9, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 10, 2014)

Missed a day but took my pills! HHJ


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 10, 2014)

Took pills..


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 10, 2014)

took my pills this morning


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got my pills today. Took two.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 10, 2014)

Missed yesterday. But took my pills today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2014)

Took my pills...missed yesterday with an unexpected ER visit that turned into an admit for my youngest asthma. I didn't get any sleep. He wanted to sleep on the way too small uncomfortable couch with me instead of his bed. We are home now and I'm yet again on the couch lol...at least he isn't in here taking up all the room.


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Took my pills...missed yesterday with an unexpected ER visit that turned into an admit for my youngest asthma. I didn't get any sleep. He wanted to sleep on the way too small uncomfortable couch with me instead of his bed. We are home now and I'm yet again on the couch lol...at least he isn't in here taking up all the room.



Aw I hope your baby feels better soon !


----------



## trebell (Mar 10, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> Aw I hope your baby feels better soon !



Thanks toaster...he's doing much better


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 10, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Took my pills...missed yesterday with an unexpected ER visit that turned into an admit for my youngest asthma. I didn't get any sleep. He wanted to sleep on the way too small uncomfortable couch with me instead of his bed. We are home now and I'm yet again on the couch lol...at least he isn't in here taking up all the room.


I m glad you guys are back home, and wishing him a full recovery. When I did peds, most kids wanted to sleep with their mommies too. Can't blame the little ones, it's scary enough being sick.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 11, 2014)

So today makes a full month since I started taking Hairfinity - of course I missed a couple days


----------



## ojemba (Mar 11, 2014)

Good Morning Beauties, 

So today makes a full month since I started taking Hairfinity - of course I missed a couple days


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 11, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't wait for the length checks at the end of the month! Also, haven't missed a day of pills.


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 11, 2014)

Been slacking! Gonna start keeping my pills in my purse to make sure I take them!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

ronie said:


> I m glad you guys are back home, and wishing him a full recovery. When I did peds, most kids wanted to sleep with their mommies too. Can't blame the little ones, it's scary enough being sick.



Thanks ma'am yes I know he just wanted to be cuddly close lol. I enjoyed it bc they don't stay like this forever. However I didn't enjoy lack of sleep hahaha.

Took my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

ojemba said:


> So today makes a full month since I started taking Hairfinity - of course I missed a couple days



That's some gr8 growth! I wish my hair was long enough to do a comparison pic like this.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Can't wait for the length checks at the end of the month! Also, haven't missed a day of pills.



I'm not going to LC until June.That will give me 6 months using the product.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 12, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Been slacking! Gonna start keeping my pills in my purse to make sure I take them!



I've been slacking too. Missed a few pills here and there. Need to get back on track.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 12, 2014)

Took my pills this morning


----------



## trebell (Mar 12, 2014)

Took my pills I'm getting earlier everyday. I seem to be off schedule so I'm taking then whenever I remember too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2014)

Been a week since I started. No outbreaks at all. That's always a good thing.


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 13, 2014)

Been taking my pills faithfully!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 13, 2014)

Been taking my two pills on the morning since I have received them Monday. Been slacking on checking in.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Forgot to post yesterday but took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 13, 2014)

Took my pills..

I have been taking my pills faithfully since I begin on Feb 3rd, I am hoping when I take these box braids down and do my 1st reveal in mid April that I atleast see some healthy hair and length. I really don't know what to expect with Hairfinity Supplements,  as some women see progress and others don't.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## trebell (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^ me too


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 13, 2014)

I took my pills. I won't be doing a LC until after I relax next month at 3 months post.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 14, 2014)

haven't been on here for a long time but ughh loool i keep forgetting to take my pills


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 14, 2014)

Took my pills. Im so ready to get my hair done. Ive been so lazy on this wig regimen  I haven't washed my hair since January. Feel free to judge I deserve it


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you all mind if I join?  I rec'd my 2-month supply of Hair Infinity on Wednesday and started taking them then.  My Sister noted amazing results in just two weeks of being on them so I'm pretty hopeful.  I'll post a starting pic when I get back at home but I'm APL at the moment -- trying to keep my hair healthy and get to BSL by the end of year.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 14, 2014)

Took pills....


----------



## trebell (Mar 14, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 14, 2014)

Took my pills.  I took them this am and I had forgotten if I had taken them or not.  When I went to the bathroom I saw my pee was bright yellow-greenish and I knew I had.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 14, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Do you all mind if I join?  I rec'd my 2-month supply of Hair Infinity on Wednesday and started taking them then.  My Sister noted amazing results in just two weeks of being on them so I'm pretty hopeful.  I'll post a starting pic when I get back at home but I'm APL at the moment -- trying to keep my hair healthy and get to BSL by the end of year.



Welcome to the group!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 14, 2014)

Straightened today as I'm attending a family party tonight. I'm attaching a pic of late January after a salon visit to now. This is my own straightening, so not as shiny.

I don't see much difference. Bummed.


----------



## greight (Mar 14, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Straightened today as I'm attending a family party tonight. I'm attaching a pic of late January after a salon visit to now. This is my own straightening, so not as shiny.
> 
> I don't see much difference. Bummed.



Don't be discouraged! Sometimes it takes a while for things to kick in. Late January til now is still 1 month and a couple weeks (February was a short one). I'd give it more time and make sure you focus on your ends so you retain whatever you may grow.


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 14, 2014)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Straightened today as I'm attending a family party tonight. I'm attaching a pic of late January after a salon visit to now. This is my own straightening, so not as shiny.
> 
> I don't see much difference. Bummed.



I'm relaxed and I don't know how to flatiron my ng so my length can be true.  I have to wait until my touch up.  I'm on my fourth bottle, but this is only my second bottle with no break.  I'm a little bit discouraged because I keep seeing all these pictures of people getting crazy growth after 2 weeks.  I think I'm going to buy 2 more bottles and see what I get when I relax.  I'm going to start wigging it for the next 3 months and if I don't get hella growth I'm finished.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 15, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Do you all mind if I join?  I rec'd my 2-month supply of Hair Infinity on Wednesday and started taking them then.  My Sister noted amazing results in just two weeks of being on them so I'm pretty hopeful.  I'll post a starting pic when I get back at home but I'm APL at the moment -- trying to keep my hair healthy and get to BSL by the end of year.



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Haven't taken my pills yesterday or today. I had a tooth pulled yesterday morning so I'm on antibiotics and pain killers which are making me sick no matter how much of a "full stomach" I take them on. so i stopped the pain pills. Won't be taking my hairfinity pills til I finish the abx.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> I'm relaxed and I don't know how to flatiron my ng so my length can be true.  I have to wait until my touch up.  I'm on my fourth bottle, but this is only my second bottle with no break.  I'm a little bit discouraged because I keep seeing all these pictures of people getting crazy growth after 2 weeks.  I think I'm going to buy 2 more bottles and see what I get when I relax.  I'm going to start wigging it for the next 3 months and if I don't get hella growth I'm finished.



Don't get discouraged. I'm not one of the lucky ones either that have gotten major growth but that's not going to stop me. Keep at it and give it some time. I'm giving it 6 months and then go from there. Hope you stick around bc you have plenty of support.


----------



## trebell (Mar 15, 2014)

Took my pills.

One thing I wouldn't pay much attention to is the speed of growth just yet. When it starts to get warm outside I think out strands will start to grow faster. This winter has been rough on the hair. When I took them 2 years ago I got my fastest growth during the warmer months.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my pills tonight. I also started drinking bamboo leaf tea.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Don't get discouraged. I'm not one of the lucky ones either that have gotten major growth but that's not going to stop me. Keep at it and give it some time. I'm giving it 6 months and then go from there. Hope you stick around bc you have plenty of support.



Thanks HairPleezeGrow.  I put my hair in 6 plaits tonight and my braids are looking long (for me).  I think if I put my hair away it will be easier.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## trebell (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## Ann816 (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a March 2014 coupon?

TIA
Ann


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 17, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 17, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## trebell (Mar 17, 2014)

took my pills.

ETA I need help with my signature?? How do I edit it....I found it.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 17, 2014)

Ann816 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a March 2014 coupon?
> 
> TIA
> Ann



found any?


----------



## Mizzmini (Mar 17, 2014)

I Just Ordered Mines ... How long is shipping?


----------



## trebell (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^usually 3-4 days


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 17, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## greight (Mar 17, 2014)

Took 'em today

I've been taking pills every day! Odd hours, but every day nonetheless


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 17, 2014)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> found any?



Your profile pic is hilarious!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2014)

So its been two weeks since I started Hairfinity.  No outbreaks which I think is a good thing but I have noticed my broken nail doesn't seem to be growing out at the fast pace that it usually does with Priteva.


----------



## trebell (Mar 18, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 18, 2014)

Took pills

Kim K endorsing Hairfinity, wow...


----------



## trebell (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't like all these celebrities endorsement it feels like we are being duped.

ETA: I really feel like celebrity endorsements take away the products credibility. If the product works it should sell itself.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 18, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> Took pills  Kim K endorsing Hairfinity, wow...



Was Rudy not good enough??


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 18, 2014)

Been real lazy on checking in to take my pills but I have been taking then two every morning. I noticed that they make me thirsty and I have to drink more water. Well you are supposed to anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 18, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 18, 2014)

I know right :/



NorthernCalGal said:


> Was Rudy not good enough??


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Took my pills today!! I may be going crazy but I've noticed a little bit of growth around the nape of my neck.  Haven't seen hair there in years!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 19, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 19, 2014)

Took pills....


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 19, 2014)

I've started taking my pills with one 5,000 mcg Biotin pill.  Biotin was better for  my skin and nails.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 19, 2014)

Toook my pills.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 19, 2014)

I was doing so well and got off track! I'm getting back in ladies! HHJ


----------



## trebell (Mar 19, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Been mia since back at work but I've been taking my pills and only 2 more days left with my 2nd bottle. Looking forward to the end of month check in!


----------



## caramelmocha (Mar 19, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 19, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2014)

Back at my pills!


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 20, 2014)

Just broke down and purchased a four month supply.  In desperate need for growth.


----------



## Shalay11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just finished first bottle today ! Yay, can't measure growth because I've had install in for 3 months now .. I plan on starting 2nd bottle tomorrow and will probably take sew in out after that bottle ... You ladies can follow me on YouTube my name is beginningnew


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 20, 2014)

MsCounsel said:


> Just broke down and purchased a four month supply.  In desperate need for growth.




Welcome! You will not be disappointed.  I cannot even begin to believe the growth I've seen in just the week and a half I've been using them.  I mean it's nothing crazy...like 2 inches of hair---but I can already see about a quarter of an inch..and for me....that's a lot.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

i will be taking them for a month


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

i find it hard to believe the main ingredient is biotin but biotin itself has been said to not grow many people's  hair but thicken it up only, its crazy.  i won't be doing a year, that's too rich for my blood lol


----------



## trebell (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 20, 2014)

checking in


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 20, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Welcome! You will not be disappointed.  I cannot even begin to believe the growth I've seen in just the week and a half I've been using them.  I mean it's nothing crazy...like 2 inches of hair---but I can already see about a quarter of an inch..and for me....that's a lot.


Thanks so much. Unfortunately, I am starting over due to a miserable relaxer experience. From what I read, four months should be a good gauge of whether it is worth it. I can't wait until my bottles arrive.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my bottle in the mail about to take two now, I hope I have great results


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my pills earlier today


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 21, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 21, 2014)

took my pills this morning. I'm on month 4 but can't honestly say the exact amount i've gained/retained because I have a weave. I'm taking it out next weekend and going to measure for accurate results.

My nape still hasn't grown back but it appears to be thicker.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2014)

just took them


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 21, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## trebell (Mar 21, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2014)

The 3rd of April will be 4 months of taking the pills. I'm not really noticing anything but I am a snail grower so I guess I wouldn't would I lol. Still going to continue to take them until I run out. Then measure and go from there. My LC will be end of June I think so can't wait.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 21, 2014)

Took my pills.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 21, 2014)

Took last pills in bottle #2. Starting bottle 3 tomorrow. I will have to do my length check Monday bc I will be going into another install until May. Hopefully I got some decent growth and thickness.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 21, 2014)

They arrive Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2014)

Took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 22, 2014)

Took my pills. Almost done bottle 1.


----------



## trebell (Mar 22, 2014)

I took my pills (I think). Haha I did it without thinking about it.
I hope by July I can see the growth. My last trim took my back to when I cut my hair in November last year. I'm in the wig challenge and will straighten my hair for my birthday and for new years eve.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 22, 2014)

It seems like it's trying to sprout a little now


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 22, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 22, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 22, 2014)

yal take it after eating?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 22, 2014)

just took my two!  i keep imagining growth


----------



## trebell (Mar 22, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> yal take it after eating?



I take it whenever I remember to take them. But, I don't think you have to take it with any food.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> yal take it after eating?



I take in the evening or at night


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2014)

I took my pills tonight.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 23, 2014)

Took my pills. 1 week left till I finish the first bottle


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 23, 2014)

Took my pills this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> yal take it after eating?



I take mine in the morning just after breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 23, 2014)

Getting my pills next week  will love to join!


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

December 19 - March 23 length check.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> December 19 - March 23 length check.
> 
> View attachment 251401



Is the first picture non stretched and the second picture rollerset hair? Your hair looks so lush and thicker in the second picture. toaster


----------



## trebell (Mar 23, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnyblazes The first picture is my hair taken down from a wet bun, so it's stretched... but not a lot.

And thank you! I forgot I was supposed to take a length check picture so the front half of my hair is pinned up. I'm glad the back half looks thick!


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster do you think you've retained length or experience a growth sprout?

Based on the pictures I can't say that I see a difference because although one picture your hair looks thicker than the other, the hair isn't in the same condition. Also, it looks like you just pulled more hair out in the second pic


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

sj10460

Based on my shoulder blades in each picture I'd say I retained length. Regarding the growth spurt, I'm not sure because I've never measured my hair before so I don't know how much my hair "grows" per month. I think if I had pulled half that amount/did a wet bun and then pulled some hair down it would be in pretty much the same place. I also think if my hair was straightened it would probably appear to be longer.

Luckily I can base my opinions on my hair care routine and supplement routine on how my hair feels and looks to me, so pictures/what other people see isn't that important. I just like to follow the rules of the challenges in which I participate.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> @sj10460
> 
> Luckily I can base my opinions on my hair care routine and supplement routine on how my hair feels and looks to me, so pictures/what other people see isn't that important. I just like to follow the rules of the challenges in which I participate.


 
Thanks for responding. I wasn't trying to often you nor did I mean any disrespect, so my apologies if you took it that way.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

sj10460 said:


> Thanks for responding. I wasn't trying to often you nor did I mean any disrespect, so my apologies if you took it that way.



Ha! No problem. I was in the bathroom rolling my hair and wondering if I came across as having an attitude. I do, but it's totally not about hair or you!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 23, 2014)

i just took my two


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just took my pills


----------



## trebell (Mar 24, 2014)

took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 24, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 24, 2014)

Lazy on that check in but taking pills everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 24, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

Took my pills =)


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Mar 24, 2014)

I fell off for a little while due to computer problems and overall depression about my hair but I just got my new bottle and have been taking them daily again and my hair is back to life again.


----------



## schely10 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just finished another bottle!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I fell off for a little while due to computer problems and overall depression about my hair but I just got my new bottle and have been taking them daily again and my hair is back to life again.


 
Welcome back   I went through a moment of depression last week with my own hair. My hair has been breaking very badly and just looked really thin....I couldn't figure out what I've been doing wrong.  I baby my hair, every time I see a piece of broken hair I'm analyzing it trying to figure out what it's missing (moisture, protein..????) and I cannot even begin to tell you how many products I own (trying to find that HG).  So...I gave up last week...but thanks to this forum I haven't completely checked out.  I think I'm just going through a "moment."


----------



## schely10 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that you were down about your hair. You definitely were not alone, though. I, too was depressed because I was not happy with my progress (or lack there of).  My hair has seemed to thin in the middle & I think it is from bunning 99% of the time. It has been taking me awhile to snap out of my funk, but I am not totally giving up. So, keep your chin up & keep doing what you are doing by analysizing your regime to determine what may have caused your set back. We can do this!!


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 24, 2014)

Shely10, I got tired of looking so rough so I decided to flatiron my hair.  I don't think bunning is good for my hair.  I know I have breakage in the middle even though I move my bun around.  I'm going to enjoy my flatiron for now. and then work another ps that doesn't include bunning.


----------



## schely10 (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish I could do another ps but I dont like braids, weaves or wigs & I dont know how to style my own hair! smh lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 25, 2014)

Bottles are at the post office.  Will be picking them up tonight and starting TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 25, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 25, 2014)

I fell off for a moment because my pills finished before my order arrived so I was just taking biotin. I'm going over 2 months with the sew in and I feel a lot of new growth but I have to wait until I take it down to see the real condition of my hair. 

I've NEVER kept a sew in in that long but my stylist refused to removed it after 4 weeks. She said if I want to PS effectively with a sew in, I can't be doing it every month. The hair I used is awesome though. It does not tangle at all and the shedding is very minimal. I know I'll be reusing it for sure.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 25, 2014)

3 weeks today.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 25, 2014)

just took two


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 25, 2014)

Took mine yesterday. Got them in my purse now for today. Water drinking is a process, I'm trying.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 25, 2014)

Took my pills today --- I think they've been making me very thirsty.  I've been downing more than my 8 glasses of water requirement each day.


----------



## trebell (Mar 25, 2014)

I took my pills.

I've been downing water too. But I thought water was filling. I'm trying to stop eating everything in front if me. Water so far is not working.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 26, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## trebell (Mar 26, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

i took my two for the day


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 26, 2014)

Took pills today and yesterday. Ssssooo I measured my hair and only got my regular one inch over 2 months BUT I definitely notice more thickness which was my main goal. I don't ever remember my hair being this thick. My nails are growing like crazy too. I'll post comparison pics this weekend but I'll take the thickness over growth for now. Hopefully the growth spurt will come over these next 2 months.


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 26, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 26, 2014)

Took my pills the last three days!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 27, 2014)

Finished bottle 2 yesterday. I have 2 bottles ready to go. Heading to the beautician tomorrow for a relaxer and will post my official length check. I'm also posting a 10% discount code.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 27, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 27, 2014)

Took my pills. Thinking about getting a 6 month supply with that discount code


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 27, 2014)

took my two


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2014)

Took my pills. Im also on my 3rd bottle of water. Baby steps


----------



## ChocolateTink (Mar 27, 2014)

Code for 10% off expires 4/1/14 Garlic14

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Mar 27, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 27, 2014)

Took my pills. Took my sew in out, had a bit more shedding than I expected. Anyone else dealt with shedding while ps'ing with sew ins and taking hairfinity?


----------



## BmoreCoco (Mar 27, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Took my pills. Took my sew in out, had a bit more shedding than I expected. Anyone else dealt with shedding while ps'ing with sew ins and taking hairfinity?




Shedding is natural when taking down a sew in though isn't it? I don't get them often enough, but I just had crotchet braids. Took them out last night and had shedding. I did a black tea rinse and deep condition and was minimal shedding immediately after. I wish I knew to do that months ago when I was shedding like crazy smh


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 28, 2014)

checking in


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 28, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Took pills today and yesterday. Ssssooo I measured my hair and only got my regular one inch over 2 months BUT I definitely notice more thickness which was my main goal. I don't ever remember my hair being this thick. My nails are growing like crazy too. I'll post comparison pics this weekend but I'll take the thickness over growth for now. Hopefully the growth spurt will come over these next 2 months.


  I think our results are about the same. No miraculous growth. My nails always grew fast, so I won't credit the vitamins. I got 2 more bottles than that's it for me.

Forgot to post my pic. Relaxed today and also got a trim. I don't think she did more than 1/4 inch, so I'm estimating an inch over 2 months. I started bottle 3 today. If I don't see better results in the next 2 months, it's a wrap for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

Bumping for Mizzmini

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 28, 2014)

i took my two, i forgot to check in


----------



## trebell (Mar 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 29, 2014)

im having occasional feelings like i can feel my hair growing a bit or itchies if you want to call them that


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally finished bottle 1. Starting bottle 2 tomorrow


----------



## Mizzmini (Mar 29, 2014)

Took my first 2 pills yesterday . And took my 2 today also.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 29, 2014)

Checking in. Been taking pills.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 29, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 29, 2014)

Took pills yesterday!


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 29, 2014)

Took my pills for today


----------



## trebell (Mar 29, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 29, 2014)

Still taking my pills


----------



## trebell (Mar 30, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 30, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 30, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2014)

I gotta remember to order more vitamins before the coupon code expires...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.



View attachment 252591

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 31, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 31, 2014)

Took mine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Took my pills today.  I'm definitely noticing thickness.  Not sure if I'm getting anything outside  of my normal growth though...but I'm not even done with my first month yet.  So we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is 4 weeks. I have noticed that my 3 week old Kinky Twists have a fuzzy halo and slightly more grow out than it should be at 3 weeks in.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 31, 2014)

Took my pills earlier


----------



## trebell (Mar 31, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered a 4 month supply today


----------



## curls4daze (Apr 1, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## trebell (Apr 1, 2014)

Took my pills. 

I just noticed I have 3 bottles stashed in differ places. That's a good idea if you are forgetful. Keep them in multiple places like bathroom and kitchen.

Typing on my phone excuse my typos


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 1, 2014)

i just took my two


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2014)

i just took my two


----------



## trebell (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

I never post, but every morning I take my pills.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

Took pills earlier


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 3, 2014)

Cracked opened my second bottle today.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 3, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 3, 2014)

Took my pills today…man oh man, I cannot wait until I can get some free time to do a length check.


----------



## trebell (Apr 3, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 4, 2014)

Almost done with my bottle.


----------



## curls4daze (Apr 4, 2014)

Took. Y pills


----------



## AmiJay (Apr 4, 2014)

Relaxed last night.  My hair grew, because hair grows but I didn't get anything special.  I'm mad that I have a  bottle on the way.  I think I might take one pill a day along with Biotin.  Hairfinity doesn't even make my nails longer and stronger.  My nails have always grown but when I was on Biotin they were stronger and longer.  
I've come to the very expensive conclusion that Hairfinity doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> Relaxed last night.  My hair grew, because hair grows but I didn't get anything special.  I'm mad that I have a  bottle on the way.  I think I might take one pill a day along with Biotin.  Hairfinity doesn't even make my nails longer and stronger.  My nails have always grown but when I was on Biotin they were stronger and longer.
> I've come to the very expensive conclusion that Hairfinity doesn't work for me.



it's like i want it to work but then i don't because its expensive.  i got my bottle free because i won a giveaway. but i do want it to work in this one month I'm trying so i could know i always have something to turn to when i want that extra growth.  if i could be a litte pass apl i would be happy


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

i just took my two


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

some motivation 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ngVMlK14k4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## AmiJay (Apr 4, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> some motivation
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ngVMlK14k4&feature=youtube_gdata_player



My hair is really fine just like hers too.  I'm going to get a trim and see how I do with this last bottle that is coming.  We'll see then.


----------



## curls4daze (Apr 4, 2014)

Took my pills. Come on hair growwwww!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 4, 2014)

Took my two earlier..

I just started my 3rd bottle today, won't know the health and length of my hair until I take down my box braids, which I will be taking down this month


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

i think i might get some results because my 2 weeks and 4 days relaxed hair  doesn't look so smooth anymore. its not major kinky but i think i have 1\4 of an inch already,  might be a little less but i can feel it. if i do like this i will do every other month so my hair won't get use to it and have constant results


----------



## AmiJay (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay. My cousin came over and I had her cut my hair.  It's nice and blunt so I will be able to see exactly what I get.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 5, 2014)

Hairfinity is great for my hair, but my nails are weak as hell. They are super soft and bendy and peely. Im so annoyed right now. I need some Nailfinity


----------



## trebell (Apr 5, 2014)

I took my pills yesterday. I went to the dermatologist this morning and told him I was talking something with biotin in it. He was like yay these girls are taking those xfinity pills lol. But I ended up ordering manetabolism so I'll measure after my next bottle of hairfinity is finished and then I'll start these to compare.

ETA my derm did 2 Chem peels on my face. So much better and it's only 2 days later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 5, 2014)

I just started bottle #4 this week. These vitamins are doing nothing for my nails. The verdict is still out on my hair. I'm getting crochet braids next week and  I'll continue with Hairfinity until 6/1 and then do a length check  after removing the braids.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just took my two


----------



## trebell (Apr 5, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 5, 2014)

Took my pills earlier today.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 6, 2014)

took my two


----------



## trebell (Apr 6, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Apr 6, 2014)

Been taking my two pills in the morning. Will be on my second bottle by Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Apr 7, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday and today.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 7, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## curls4daze (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 8, 2014)

took my two


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 8, 2014)

My new growth is sprouting like crazy in my protective style.  Today is 5 weeks on Hairifinity


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 8, 2014)

i definitely have new growth earlier than usual


----------



## trebell (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills

ETA: I'm straightening my hair this weekend for an unexpected family event. I hope I see some growth.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills today!!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Apr 8, 2014)

Took my pills today my hair broke off in the back but im transitioning the remaining relaxed ends off so I expected that but my bang is twice as long and i have been retaining moisture.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 9, 2014)

Took my pills tonight.


----------



## BmoreCoco (Apr 9, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 9, 2014)

hairfinity is definitely working,  i had to gel edges down at 3 weeks post relaxer


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 9, 2014)

3 weeks post relaxer,  even SO said i had a lot of new growth and i usually don't get that much so early. hopefully yal can see because i see it in person


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 9, 2014)

Been taking my pills. I started bottle #5 on Monday. I only ordered a 6month supply so we shall see. I'm going to try ready hard to take my weave down this week and get my hair straighten to see how much I've retained and grown in 4 months. 

I am a slow grower and my hair is it's slowest during fall/winter with a sprout in summer. I'm contemplating if I should order another 6month supply to see if it helps accelerate my summer sprout. My nape has still not grown back but it is filling in. I miss the days when I could wear a ponytail.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 9, 2014)

Been taking my pills


----------



## trebell (Apr 9, 2014)

Took my pills starting another bottle tomorrow


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 9, 2014)

Missed my pills today :--(. I've been flying/traveling all day and I'm exhausted.  I doubt I will get around to unpacking (my pills are at the bottom of my suitcase).  This is my second time missing a dose this month.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2014)

My vitamins should be here. Im just too lazy to check the mail today


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 9, 2014)

took my two


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2014)

Took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Apr 10, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 10, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 11, 2014)

Just took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 11, 2014)

Took my pills.  Doing a LC on Thursday...can't wait!


----------



## BmoreCoco (Apr 11, 2014)

Took pills this morning


----------



## trebell (Apr 11, 2014)

Took my pills bc of this challenge today. Prior to taking them I was feeling very lazy.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 11, 2014)

i seriously have some new growth and I'm not a month post yet. i can push down on it, I'm so happy


----------



## trebell (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got hair straightened. I am very happy with the progress. When I try to attach my picture it's still sideways. I'll keep trying until I can flip it.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Took my pills!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curls4daze (Apr 12, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## FriscoGirl (Apr 12, 2014)

Got my pills yesterday and took them this morning!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 12, 2014)

trebell said:


> Just got hair straightened. I am very happy with the progress. When I try to attach my picture it's still sideways. I'll keep trying until I can flip it.



What I do is take the pic with my phone sideways and it uploads right way.


----------



## trebell (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What I do is take the pic with my phone sideways and it uploads right way.



I tried it happens on my galaxy. I tried so many ways. But I'll try again. Thank you


----------



## trebell (Apr 13, 2014)

I did the pictures backward. I took the picture on the right on 3/17. The two on the left are from today. I'm going to start tracking the growth using my tattoo.


----------



## drappedup (Apr 13, 2014)

i just randomly ordered hair finity a few weeks ago, and my bottles finally came. i have been taking for 3 days thus far.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

Never mind....dup


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

trebell said:


> I did the pictures backward. I took the picture on the right on 3/17. The two on the left are from today. I'm going to start tracking the growth using my tattoo.



Looks great!


----------



## trebell (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks great!



Thank you. I'm wigging to and I'm using jbco everyday.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 13, 2014)

just took my two


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 13, 2014)

Finished off my first bottle today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 13, 2014)

trebell said:


> I did the pictures backward. I took the picture on the right on 3/17. The two on the left are from today. I'm going to start tracking the growth using my tattoo.



Thanks for sharing.  Looks like you've got quite a bit of growth.  I may have missed your original post since I'm on my phone but how long have you been taking hair infinity?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2014)

Tuesday will be 6 weeks on Hairfinity

My scalp!!!


----------



## trebell (Apr 13, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Looks like you've got quite a bit of growth.  I may have missed your original post since I'm on my phone but how long have you been taking hair infinity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I started mid January.  Got it trimmed on 3/17. Also started protective styling mid March by wearing wigs. After I'm finished this bottle, I'm going to switch to Mane Choice to compare. But i ordered them on 4/5 and still don't have them. So 1 point to hairfinity.


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd like to join I started taking them on April 1st.  I'll post starting photos shortly.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 14, 2014)

Took My Pills. 

I'm not a avid pill popper, but I'm being really consistent. SO PROUD OF MYSELF! *Cabbage Patch Out The Thread*


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Cracked open bottle #2


----------



## trebell (Apr 14, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 14, 2014)

Took my two


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have 4 more days left


----------



## FriscoGirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Took my two for the day!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 14, 2014)

About to take my pills now


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Apr 15, 2014)

Been on regular taking pills. On bottle two. Have seen growth. But I ordered Manetabolism. So we will see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Apr 15, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 15, 2014)

I forgot i took my two earlier


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## trebell (Apr 16, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 16, 2014)

I took my two


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 17, 2014)

I take my pills at night. I've been very consistent.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 17, 2014)

Been taking my pills


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2014)

Still taking 2 a day


----------



## trebell (Apr 17, 2014)

Took pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 17, 2014)

Took my pills!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 17, 2014)

Took my two just now


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have one more day left,  i will do a length check on tuesday when i wash because i have box braided my hair and i have gel on my edges and new growth is braided.  All my new growth should be growth from the pills because i started taking them with a fresh relaxer


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2014)

I took my last two of hairfinity


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been taking Hair Infinity now for a month and wanted to see if I noticed any growth. I had my hair flat ironed yesterday to do a length check and below are my before and after results. My hair is definitely thicker and I think I gained a boost in growth in some areas...a half inch to an inch in some places. I'm very pleased with my results nonetheless...my hair no longer appears "see through." 

I plan on ordering another 2 month supply.


----------



## trebell (Apr 18, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Took my pills!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 20, 2014)

Took my pills today!  Happy Resurrection Day to all!


----------



## trebell (Apr 20, 2014)

Took my pills the last two days. I'm still breaking out bad. I can't drink enough water.


----------



## trebell (Apr 21, 2014)

Took my pills this morning


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

trebell said:


> Took my pills the last two days. I'm still breaking out bad. I can't drink enough water.



I'm so sorry you're breaking out :--(  Do you think it's the biotin in Hair Infinity?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 21, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## trebell (Apr 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I'm so sorry you're breaking out :--(  Do you think it's the biotin in Hair Infinity?



I have hormonal acne. But, I went thru a period of clear skin then it started back up around the time I started back up hairfinity, but I didn't realize it until last month. I think it is the biotin. It's bad. I need to drink a lot of water because I will continue them all for long hair.

Side note: does anyone have issues with certain parts of hair that grow at a really slow rate? My problem area is the middle of my hair.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

trebell said:


> I have hormonal acne. But, I went thru a period of clear skin then it started back up around the time I started back up hairfinity, but I didn't realize it until last month. I think it is the biotin. It's bad. I need to drink a lot of water because I will continue them all for long hair.
> 
> Side note: does anyone have issues with certain parts of hair that grow at a really slow rate? My problem area is the middle of my hair.



Thanks for sharing.  I spotted a bump on my face yesterday which caught me off guard because I usually don't have issues with acne.  I'm still unsure if it's the biotin or MSM.  

To answer your question --- the sides of my hair grow very slowly…I'm still waiting for a few thin patches to fill in.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Apr 21, 2014)

I FELL off the wagon BIG TIME, but I am back on! Today is day 2!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

ONAMSHN said:


> I FELL off the wagon BIG TIME, but I am back on! Today is day 2!!!



Welcome back!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 22, 2014)

I took my two capsules.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2014)

7 weeks today. So far so good.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

Took my pills this morning.


----------



## trebell (Apr 22, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a mess for not posting lately BUT have been faithfully taking my pills. 2 more days on bottle 3!!  Here is my length check pic I was suppose to post weeks ago lol. Shows the 1 inch I gained in 2 months with more thickness


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think i got 3/4 of an inch, disappointed, will see again after rinsing conditioner out


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2014)

I honestly don't know my normal growth rate


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 22, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

About to start my 5th bottle on Thursday. Will be 5 months on May 1st. Gave my mom a few days worth of pills so my bottle count is off.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 22, 2014)

The 3rd of May will be 5 months and I feel like I'm not getting what everyone else is in terms of good growth from thus product. Maybe I'm just not retaining very well.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 22, 2014)

I just took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The 3rd of May will be 5 months and I feel like I'm not getting what everyone else is in terms of good growth from thus product. Maybe I'm just not retaining very well.



HairPleezeGrow  I'm so sorry :-(  Are you at least seeing any thickness?  Are you drinking a lot of water with them?  Did you have shedding prior to the pills?  Has that decreased at least?  Sorry for all the questions.  One of the first things I noticed was the shedding immediately stooped for me.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Apr 22, 2014)

Took my pills!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't do a proper length check.  I got  growth early when taking the pills but when I measure it looks like typical growth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> HairPleezeGrow  I'm so sorry :-(  Are you at least seeing any thickness?  Are you drinking a lot of water with them?  Did you have shedding prior to the pills?  Has that decreased at least?  Sorry for all the questions.  One of the first things I noticed was the shedding immediately stooped for me.



I definitely need to up my water intake then bc yeah not so much. I didn't have abnormal shedding b4 the pills. I do see thickness and notice it very much but I don't think i'm retaining and part of this may be due to I bought tangle teezer few months back and been using it but I have noticed more splits...that thing is the debil.


----------



## trebell (Apr 23, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I have a little more shedding than normal


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 24, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 24, 2014)

Last day of bottle 3 for me. Hairfinity new promo code that came out today is Honey14 to save 15% off. It expires 4/28


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 24, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## gemruby41 (Apr 24, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Last day of bottle 3 for me. Hairfinity new promo code that came out today is Honey14 to save 15% off. It expires 4/28


When did the price go up for the two month supply?  In February when I ordered it was $42 and now it's $46.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 24, 2014)

gemruby41 said:


> When did the price go up for the two month supply?  In February when I ordered it was $42 and now it's $46.



What?????!!!! I was just about to purchase another 2-month supply and rejoice over the $6 I was going to save with the coupon …..now they've upped the price???  Greedy!  Guess someone has to foot the bill for those celebrity endorsements.  erplexed


----------



## ONAMSHN (Apr 24, 2014)

I took my pills yesterday! Sorry for the late post!


----------



## stephshe (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd like to join if I can. I started back taking hairfinity last Thursday after finding them from a local dealer at a hair salon for $25 no tax   I was taking them late last year but experience shedding so this time I am taking them with 2 1000mg garlic pills, I'm hoping that will combat the shedding this time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2014)

Never mind. Someone already posted the sale and promo code lol


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 24, 2014)

gemruby41 said:


> When did the price go up for the two month supply?  In February when I ordered it was $42 and now it's $46.



I just went to purchase the 2 month and realized the prices went up! Maybe that's why the coupon code is 15% this time instead of 10% smh. I'm sure it will be getting more expensive as more people jump on board so if I'm not seeing great growth results by bottle 6 I'll switch to a cheaper alternative.


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 24, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> What?????!!!! I was just about to purchase another 2-month supply and rejoice over the $6 I was going to save with the coupon …..now they've upped the price???  Greedy!  Guess someone has to foot the bill for those celebrity endorsements.  erplexed



Yes! I'm definitely sure as soon as Kim Kardashian started promoting the endorsement bucket had to increase! And most of the celebs probably aren't even really using it! Smh


----------



## trebell (Apr 24, 2014)

See I am not for this nonsense. Everyone on instagram is endorsing it. I see Kandi, Rasheeda to name a few. I cancelled my autoship last month, but somehow they still came. So I went in to cancel it and I deleted my credit cards. I have about 2 1/2 bottles left and I have 2 of the mane choice pills that I'm anxious to try. But i took my 2 pills for the day.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2014)

lovestarr

You can get a three month supply from NjoyEssentials for $44.00.


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> lovestarr  You can get a three month supply from NjoyEssentials for $44.00.



I will def give this a try if I'm not satisfied with these pills by July. Thanks!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> lovestarr
> 
> You can get a three month supply from NjoyEssentials for $44.00.



Thanks for posting this! Nice to see a side by side comparison….of the money I could be saving lol.  

HairPleezeGrow -- I've been slacking on my water intake for the past week and have noticed that my hair isn't as itchy as it normally is.  I've also noticed a few more strands in my comb than normal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Took my pills. I'm definitely going to switch to NJoys pills once I'm done with these. I have 3 more bottles not including the one I already have open. So around August I will place my NJOY order and then compare the two while still in this challenge.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> lovestarr
> 
> You can get a three month supply from NjoyEssentials for $44.00.



I assume it's a coupon code because it's still coming up 66


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2014)

I dont know if this has been posted, but Honey14 will get u 15% off Hairfinity until 4/28


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 24, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I assume it's a coupon code because it's still coming up 66



Lilmama1011

You should inbox her on FB to see why it's not working.

ETA: If you add two bottles of vitamins to your cart a third will automatically appear for free.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 25, 2014)

Took pills today


----------



## trebell (Apr 25, 2014)

Took me pills today


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Took my pills today.  Thank goodness for this challenge---because this is becoming so mundane.  You ladies are keeping me going.


----------



## trebell (Apr 26, 2014)

The mane choice progress pictures are calling me...




ETA took my pills


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 26, 2014)

Im out of town and will finish my second bottle before getting home.  Im going to have to take a pill a day to stretch it out until next Sunday.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 27, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Apr 27, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jmiddleton (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello ladies. Just wanted to share an amazing product I found on Instagram. I started taking the hair,skin, and nail vitamins from Itworks. They are amazing. They have double the biotin that Hairfinity has which is what I was takin at first. I'm natural but my hair is so much more longer,healthy and manageable when I take my sew ins down. They are $55 but I signed up for their loyal customer program and got them for only $33. They are so worth every penny!! I'm so excited I've told everybody. I'm even considering becoming a distributor to sell them they work so good. Lol

The girl I purchased from her website is www.myultimatebodymakeover.com. Her iG is couture_curves. I strongly recommend giving them a shot. 

JM


----------



## 4mia (Apr 27, 2014)

Jmiddleton said:


> Hello ladies. Just wanted to share an amazing product I found on Instagram. I started taking the hair,skin, and nail vitamins from Itworks. They are amazing. They have double the biotin that Hairfinity has which is what I was takin at first. I'm natural but my hair is so much more longer,healthy and manageable when I take my sew ins down. They are $55 but I signed up for their loyal customer program and got them for only $33. They are so worth every penny!! I'm so excited I've told everybody. I'm even considering becoming a distributor to sell them they work so good. Lol
> 
> The girl I purchased from her website is www.myultimatebodymakeover.com. Her iG is couture_curves. I strongly recommend giving them a shot.
> 
> JM



Why is all of your posts about this product or weight loss product? There is a vendor forum that allows you to promote your product.


----------



## trebell (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^
OIC...
^^^


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jmiddleton said:


> Hello ladies. Just wanted to share an amazing product I found on Instagram. I started taking the hair,skin, and nail vitamins from Itworks. They are amazing. They have double the biotin that Hairfinity has which is what I was takin at first. I'm natural but my hair is so much more longer,healthy and manageable when I take my sew ins down. They are $55 but I signed up for their loyal customer program and got them for only $33. They are so worth every penny!! I'm so excited I've told everybody. I'm even considering becoming a distributor to sell them they work so good. Lol
> 
> The girl I purchased from her website is www.myultimatebodymakeover.com. Her iG is couture_curves. I strongly recommend giving them a shot.
> 
> JM



Sounds like spam!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone take their pills in the evening?  I forgot to take mine this morning and am afraid to take them now because I don't want to be awake all night.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Does anyone take their pills in the evening?  I forgot to take mine this morning and am afraid to take them now because I don't want to be awake all night.



I took it whenever.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I took it whenever.



Thank you!  Maybe I'll test the water and see if it keeps me up. I'm a recovering insomniac so I have to be careful about what I drink/eat/take. Le sigh...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 27, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you!  Maybe I'll test the water and see if it keeps me up. I'm a recovering insomniac so I have to be careful about what I drink/eat/take. Le sigh...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I always take mine at night and they don't bother my sleep. I hope this helps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Does anyone take their pills in the evening?  I forgot to take mine this morning and am afraid to take them now because I don't want to be awake all night.



I do and it doesn't affect my sleep


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 27, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## trebell (Apr 28, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well ya'll I took mine right before I slept and slept like a baby---but boy that MSM can cause some nightmares lol.  Anyhoo, took my pills today.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Whit (Apr 29, 2014)

On the left January 2014 and on the right today, April 29th. I'm not sure why my ends look like this when I been in weaves almost back to back since November 2013.


----------



## schely10 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am going to have to leave this challenge because the Hairfinity has started thinning out my ends and caused me to have a setback. I started taking Hairfinity in Sept 2013. After Nov., I started noticing thinning. My hair was doing so well! You can see the progress in the first pic. The second pic shows the extent to which it has thinned out. Now, I am going to have to cut off almost all of my progress.  UGH!!!  Good luck to all of you on your hhj & I hope you have better luck than I did with Hairfinity!


----------



## trebell (Apr 29, 2014)

Whit said:


> On the left January 2014 and on the right today, April 29th. I'm not sure why my ends look like this when I been in weaves almost back to back since November 2013.





schely10 said:


> I am going to have to leave this challenge because the Hairfinity has started thinning out my ends and caused me to have a setback. I started taking Hairfinity in Sept 2013. After Nov., I started noticing thinning. My hair was doing so well! You can see the progress in the first pic. The second pic shows the extent to which it has thinned out. Now, I am going to have to cut off almost all of my progress.  UGH!!!  Good luck to all of you on your hhj & I hope you have better luck than I did with Hairfinity!



Now I'm scared. Do you guys know what could be causing the thinning besides the pills? I'm going to Google this. Sorry about this.


----------



## trebell (Apr 29, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## schely10 (Apr 29, 2014)

trebell said:


> Now I'm scared. Do you guys know what could be causing the thinning besides the pills? I'm going to Google this. Sorry about this.



I was trying to figure out what was causing my thinning, when someone else mentioned that they were having the same problem due to the pills. She saw ladies on youtube complaining about it too.


----------



## Whit (Apr 30, 2014)

trebell said:


> Now I'm scared. Do you guys know what could be causing the thinning besides the pills? I'm going to Google this. Sorry about this.



Don't be scared. I'm not entirely convinced that my ends are due to Hairfinity. My hair IS longer and (the majority) of the ends do not have splits on them. What I'm fighting against is OLD, keratin treated hair that I am snipping off bit by bit. 

Also, the middle of my hair looks jagged because I have been growing my hair out from a horrible weave experience about 2-3 years ago where I was left clean bald from a celebrity (?) weaveologist.


----------



## trebell (Apr 30, 2014)

Whit said:


> Don't be scared. I'm not entirely convinced that my ends are due to Hairfinity. My hair IS longer and (the majority) of the ends do not have splits on them. What I'm fighting against is OLD, keratin treated hair that I am snipping off bit by bit.
> 
> Also, the middle of my hair looks jagged because I have been growing my hair out from a horrible weave experience about 2-3 years ago where I was left clean bald from a celebrity (?) weaveologist.



I have bad heat damage too that's why I started taking them. I was getting my usual flat iron deal and a new shampoo girl was blow drying my hair and putting something on my hair (I shouldve asked what it was at that time). My hairdresser put that iron to my hair and my hair smelt burnt. Everytime I wash I can still smell it and that was last october. Ever since then my hair is straight. So I'm growing it out hoping by the end of the year it'll be long enough to cut it without it being too noticeable.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

schely10 said:


> I am going to have to leave this challenge because the Hairfinity has started thinning out my ends and caused me to have a setback. I started taking Hairfinity in Sept 2013. After Nov., I started noticing thinning. My hair was doing so well! You can see the progress in the first pic. The second pic shows the extent to which it has thinned out. Now, I am going to have to cut off almost all of my progress.  UGH!!!  Good luck to all of you on your hhj & I hope you have better luck than I did with Hairfinity!



Aww I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have problems with thinning hair too but that's because of a keratin treatment I'm trying to grow out.  I have major heat damage unfortunately.  

Took my pills yesterday and today.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

Still taking my pills. I haven't straightened my hair in years but I do rollerset weekly. Haven't noticed any damage or thinning of my hair.

I have upped my water intake from 80 oz per day to at least 120 oz. This has more to do with my new skin care/makeup obsession than Hairfinity, but I wanted to mention it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 30, 2014)

8 weeks in as of yesterday.  Taking one pill a day until I get back to nj on Sunday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2014)

I was going throughy phone and I came across a pic from February. My celies have came a long way. Pic on left is Feb 13. Pic on right is April 20. I dyed my hair Thanksgiving last year so to get an idea of my growth rate the first pic has 3 months of new growth.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't been checking in but I'm still in this challenge and still taking my pills.  I left my hair in senegalese twists longer than I planned since I have a few events lined up where it would be better to flat iron.  So next week when I straighten I'll have a 2 1/2 months of growth (and hopefully retention)


----------



## jshor09 (Apr 30, 2014)

I dropped out for now. May revisit later. Started getting bad headaches. increased water intake with little help. even cut down on twice a day to once a day. when i stopped taking them my headaches went away. smh


----------



## trebell (Apr 30, 2014)

I just took my pills then had a moment where I questioned if I did. Lol. I'm crazy.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey ladies, I stopped taking my Hairfinity pills b/c they weren't doing much for my hair. I need to get my iron levels in check b/c my ferritin is low, I am taking 5000 mcg of Biotin, B-Complex and Iron Tablets. Hopefully I can start back in September


----------



## MsCounsel (Apr 30, 2014)

Starting bottle no. 2


----------



## curls4daze (May 1, 2014)

I stopped taking hairfinity after my last bottle ran out. Today is my first length check I will see if it was worth the money spent though. If so, maybe order another shipment


----------



## trebell (May 1, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (May 1, 2014)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped taking my Hairfinity pills b/c they weren't doing much for my hair. I need to get my iron levels in check b/c my ferritin is low, I am taking 5000 mcg of Biotin, B-Complex and Iron Tablets. Hopefully I can start back in September



Thanks for letting us know TLC1020.  I was wondering where my "check-in buddy" went lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2014)

I took my pills. I took advantage of the sale and ordered a 4 month supply on Monday and I received my package today. That was fast shipping.


----------



## LaBelleLL (May 2, 2014)

There was a sale? I bought my hairfinity locally. 

I started yesterday. I need to grow out the front part of my hair. Stat!


----------



## trebell (May 2, 2014)

Took my pills. I have 2 week old plaits in and I see progress woo hoo.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

Check this out 



So cute


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Check this out
> 
> So cute



That is the cutest!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month. Also still taking Hairfinity. 
First pic taken 9/9/2012
2nd pic- 11/12/2013
3rd pic- 12/21/2013
4th pic- 1/1/2014
5th pic- 3/31/2014
6th pic 5/4/2014



View attachment 258847


----------



## trebell (May 4, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (May 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month. Also still taking Hairfinity.
> First pic taken 9/9/2012
> 2nd pic- 11/12/2013
> 3rd pic- 12/21/2013
> ...



HairPleezeGrow. You got some amazing growth and your hair is so thick too!! When did you start hair infinity?


----------



## toaster (May 4, 2014)

Your hair is growing so fast HairPleezeGrow!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> HairPleezeGrow. You got some amazing growth and your hair is so thick too!! When did you start hair infinity?



Thanks Jace...I started it back in December when I started this challenge. I still feel like I haven't gotten the wow factor growth that everyone else has gotten.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> Your hair is growing so fast HairPleezeGrow!!!



Thanks toaster but I don't think i'm retaining as well as I should be. Might go back to trimming monthly bc my hair is prone to splits.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks toaster but I don't think i'm retaining as well as I should be. Might go back to trimming monthly bc my hair is prone to splits.



I know the feeling.  My hair growth has slowed down considerably and my hair is shedding again.  :-(



Took my pills today..missed the previous 2 days though.


----------



## xu93texas (May 5, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 6, 2014)

I should be opening my third bottle today but my trip threw me off.

Tomorrow will start the third bottle.


----------



## trebell (May 6, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday I have 2 more bottles left.

Eta took my pills today also


----------



## trebell (May 8, 2014)

Did everyone drop out?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Nope not me...lol


----------



## trebell (May 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nope not me...lol



Ok I was going to switch to Mane choice but I decided to stay here. I think I may start the inversion method.


----------



## toaster (May 8, 2014)

I'm still here too.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 9, 2014)

I'm here too still!  Took my pills yesterday and today.


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 10, 2014)

Took my kinky twists out today after 9 1/2 weeks on hairfinity and Im impressed.  In some spots I had almost 2 inches of new growth.

If manetabolism isnt better, I will be sticking with Hairfinity.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 11, 2014)

Took my pills today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 12, 2014)

Took my pils today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 14, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AmiJay (May 15, 2014)

I gave up on these.  I have one pill left.  I ordered 10000 mcg of Biotin yesterday and i should be here tomorrow.  I kind of want to order more HF but I need to stop wasting my money because these don't work for me.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 16, 2014)

Took my pills today

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 16, 2014)

It hasn't really been two months yet but I thought I'd do a length check to see how things were going.  Not much progress from month 1 to 2...I have about 8-days left on my second bottle.  My hair is noticeably thicker though.  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trebell (May 16, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> It hasn't really been two months yet but I thought I'd do a length check to see how things were going.  Not much progress from month 1 to 2...I have about 8-days left on my second bottle.  My hair is noticeably thicker though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks good. I switched over to mane choice but I'll be back. I'm going to try for a month and see if the results are faster then hairfinity.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> It hasn't really been two months yet but I thought I'd do a length check to see how things were going.  Not much progress from month 1 to 2...I have about 8-days left on my second bottle.  My hair is noticeably thicker though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I see a difference. If you look at your back bone in the pictures you can see in the 2nd picture where it hangs lower.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

Still taking my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (May 18, 2014)

THanks HairPleezeGrow --- I had to go back and look and you're right---there is some noticeable growth.  

I see a lot of people are bailing out of the challenge--who else is left?


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2014)

I'm traveling but I made sure to bring my pills along.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 18, 2014)

toaster are you seeing any significant growth/retention?


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2014)

Jace032000

I don't measure my hair but I know my hair is longer now than it was in December. I'm not sure what my normal growth rate is so I have nothing to compare it to. 

I can say that I've seen enough growth to continue at least for 1 full year.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 18, 2014)

Same here---I'm going to try and stick it out.


----------



## xu93texas (May 18, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 19, 2014)

Took my pills!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 19, 2014)

Took my pills this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 20, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

Coupon code Grapeseed14 gets you 10% off until 5/25/14. I might get a 4 month supply...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 21, 2014)

Still taking my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (May 22, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## FriscoGirl (May 22, 2014)

Pull back from taking my pills, because I was getting a very dry throat and then I've been suffering from a head cold & cough. *I haven't finished one bottle yet, but I have already noticed a significant increase of thick new growth.* I have to figure out if the dry throat is from some other vitamin I'm taking, because I will get back to taking Hairfinity this week.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 22, 2014)

Took my pills!


----------



## Jace032000 (May 24, 2014)

Missed my pills yesterday -- but took my portion for today.  Today I cracked open my third bottle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 27, 2014)

Took my pills...


----------



## xu93texas (May 28, 2014)

I've been taking my pills consistently every night.


----------



## trebell (May 28, 2014)

I've been taking the other pills for a few weeks and I haven't seen any earth shattering growth like I see on social media. So, I'll probably be back once I finish the next bottle. Waste.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 29, 2014)

Took my pills this morning


----------



## Jace032000 (May 29, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday and today.  I'm on my third bottle and aside from obvious thickness--haven't seen growth out of the ordinary. I will continue to report in this month and do a LC at the end of the month.  Hoping to still make BSL by July...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 29, 2014)

I have about 8 days and then  my  3rd bottle will be gone. 

 I can say I liked Hairifnity better than Priteva for hair growth. For nail growth, Priteva hands down.

I'll be moving on to ManeChoice when Hairfinity is gone.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MsCounsel (Jun 3, 2014)

I am still here. My hair has grown but the growth seems to be my normal (my hair grows pretty fast when I am not ruining it with over-relaxing). I just started bottle number three of four and will probably cease using the vitamins after I finish bottle four.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2014)

I took my pills. I'm almost done with bottle #5. I have two bottles left to use.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 6, 2014)

I have two days left and I will be finished with my third bottle.

If I don't like Manetabolism better, I will be coming back to Hairfinity.  I had decent growth and no outbreaks taking it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 6, 2014)

I am still taking my pills. I have 2 bottles left. I will post an update pic when I get my hair done next week. Hopefully I don't need a trim...


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been taking my pills for the past 3-days.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been taking my pills consistently at night.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am still taking my pills. I have 2 bottles left. I will post an update pic when I get my hair done next week. Hopefully I don't need a trim...


Prettymetty -- patiently awaiting your LC!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 17, 2014)

How is the challenge going ladies? 

Now that I have my ferritin in order I am thinking about taking the remaining one and half bottles that I have left, undecided, don't know what's stopping me.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Challenge is going good.  Just finished my third bottle today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2014)

I fell off but starting back today. How many people do we have left still in the challenge?  I have 2 bottles left and will order some more either next month or in August. I was going to try something else but I'm sticking with it. I'm still waiting on that growth spurt though lol.


----------



## toaster (Jun 17, 2014)

I stopped over a month ago. No reason, I saw progress, I just didn't feel like taking them anymore


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm still taking my pills every night. I'm on my fifth bottle.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2014)

Totally forgot to post pics. This is my most recent blowout. I need nearly 2 inches to get to bsl


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2014)

Ugh my backfat makes me sad... 

Oan I am down to my last 2 bottles. I need to reorder for the rest of the year. My end of year goal is to retain 2 inches of hair and lose at least 10lbs.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ugh my backfat makes me sad...
> 
> Oan I am down to my last 2 bottles. I need to reorder for the rest of the year. My end of year goal is to retain 2 inches of hair and lose at least 10lbs.



Girl we all sad then bc you don't want to see mine lol. That's a great end of year goal!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to report that I will no longer be in the hairfinity challenge I finished my bottle and have already switched to manetabolism and  seeing better results than with hairfinity I wish you all great luck on achieving your hair goals!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 19, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I'm sorry to report that I will no longer be in the hairfinity challenge I finished my bottle and have already switched to manetabolism and  seeing better results than with hairfinity I wish you all great luck on achieving your hair goals!


  Sorry to see you leave but hey---gotta' stick to what works for your hair right?  I am on my third bottle of Hair Infinity.  I had a setback thanks to a bad rollerset so I will not be meeting my July BSL goal.  :-(  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Sorry to see you leave but hey---gotta' stick to what works for your hair right?  I am on my third bottle of Hair Infinity.  I had a setback thanks to a bad rollerset so I will not be meeting my July BSL goal.  :-(  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have no doubt that you will get there by end of December Jace!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jun 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Sorry to see you leave but hey---gotta' stick to what works for your hair right?  I am on my third bottle of Hair Infinity.  I had a setback thanks to a bad rollerset so I will not be meeting my July BSL goal.  :-(  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thanks dear I loved hairfinity and did receive good results but am now leary of the formula because I stopped getting those great results but maybe my body just got used to them but manetabolism has been working for my hair skin and nails like a charm so I wanted to decide on one since I had an auto ship set up.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 20, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Thanks dear I loved hairfinity and did receive good results but am now leary of the formula because I stopped getting those great results but maybe my body just got used to them but manetabolism has been working for my hair skin and nails like a charm so I wanted to decide on one since I had an auto ship set up.



How long were you taking them before the results stopped being evident?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2014)

Checking in...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

Forgot to post I took my pills last night


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Took my pills last night


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 28, 2014)

So I was on a mini vacation for a week and forgot my pills.  I didn't think it would be an issue ...it was only a week right??...Wrong!!!!! My hair shed constantly!!! I got back today, washed and combed my hair and behold all of this hair was left behind!  I'm floored!!!! 

Anyone else experience this???  







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 29, 2014)

Haven't been posting but have been taking my pills every day. I actually cut my hair into a tapered style to get rid of the rest of my heat damaged ends. I have noticed good growth and I only cut a month ago. Will post pics for next update since I missed the last one. 

I'm really thinking of switching to Mane Choice pills after my current supply bc I have heard great things and it's cheaper. We shall see.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> So I was on a mini vacation for a week and forgot my pills.  I didn't think it would be an issue ...it was only a week right??...Wrong!!!!! My hair shed constantly!!! I got back today, washed and combed my hair and behold all of this hair was left behind!  I'm floored!!!!
> 
> Anyone else experience this???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No I haven't but I hope you are able to get it under control soon.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No I haven't but I hope you are able to get it under control soon.



Thanks.  I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones.  I'm off to take my pills now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2014)

That's not a lot of shed hair for a week Jace. Longer strands seem like more... 

It's almost time to buy more vitamins. I only have enough to make it through this month and some of August. They need to have a sale soon


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 4, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> How long were you taking them before the results stopped being evident?


 after I finished the third bottle I felt like the results slowed down significantly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!



View attachment 267603



View attachment 267605



View attachment 267607


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 5, 2014)

http://youtu.be/8PE-ZHMsjJo 

She is too cute lil wayne's daughter Reginae is an ambassador for Hairfinity.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Happy 4th of July!


Oooo la la!! Looking good lady!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

So as most of you know, I'm on my 4th bottle.  I've been taking my pills consistently (except the unexpected week I left my bottle at home).  Anyhow, I did a length check from last month to this month.  I'm very pleased with my results!!!  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> So as most of you know, I'm on my 4th bottle.  I've been taking my pills consistently (except the unexpected week I left my bottle at home).  Anyhow, I did a length check from last month to this month.  I'm very pleased with my results!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I would be pleased with these results as well. Gr8 job!


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.

















I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 8, 2014)

Whit said:


> I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.  I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th



Wow!! Awesome progress!!! What's your regimen when your hair is in extensions?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2014)

Whit said:


> I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.
> 
> I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th



Wow that is some amazing progress!


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 9, 2014)

Great progress whit


----------



## Whit (Jul 11, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Wow!! Awesome progress!!! What's your regimen when your hair is in extensions?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just wash it every two weeks, steam/deep condition my whole head (weave hair and all), and I do an ACV rinse. I keep it very simple.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2014)

I just finished another bottle. I'll be starting bottle 7 tomorrow.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 13, 2014)

Have you ladies seen any real progress since starting Hairfinity? 

I just got a sew in yesterday and started back taking Hairfinity, at least the remaining 1 and 1/2 bottles I have left. I'm 3 months post relaxer now, and if I keep the sew in for the full 3 months, then I will be 6 months post. I am excited to be going 6 mths without a relaxer again. We shall see.. I may not post everyday but I will make sure to take my pills... 

Happy Hair Growing ladies


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I just finished another bottle. I'll be starting bottle 7 tomorrow.



Do u see if it is working


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Do u see if it is working



I think it's working. I PS 99% of the time and I use topical growth aids as well.  My pixie cut has grown out quickly in the past 6 months.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 14, 2014)

I haven't been in here everyday but I've been taking my pills daily.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 17, 2014)

Took my pills yesterday and today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2014)

I've slacked all week... :-/


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2014)

Coupon code brush14 (15%off)
I am down to my last bottle so I should get 4 to get me through the year. I've been taking my vitamins faithfully. If I don't buy more I will look for a replacement hair vitamin. I saw Hair Obsession on amazon.com and it has lots of biotin and msm. I pretty much get all the other necessary nutrients from my daily multi... idk what to buy


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been taking my pills every night.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sade' (Jul 24, 2014)

Just purchased some of these vitamins. Here is a site with codes:
http://couponfollow.com/site/hairfinity.com


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 26, 2014)

Been taking my pills everyday...


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm not offcially in the challenge. I bought 6 months. Im on my last bottle. Deciding if I should buy another 6 months.

ETA: Two starting pics. A 3 month. Two pics of current hair state.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2014)

pinkness27 said:


> Hey guys. I'm not offcially in the challenge. I bought 6 months. Im on my last bottle. Deciding if I should buy another 6 months.
> 
> ETA: Two starting pics. A 3 month. Two pics of current hair state.



Welcome! 

10 char


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 28, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Starting back on my pills...I've been so slacking!   :-(


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Starting back on my pills...I've been so slacking!   :-(



You and me both---I've ran out and while waiting for my pills to come in, I'm on GNC hair, skin and nails O_O


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2014)

Took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Back finally from vacation and my 2-month supply was waiting for me! Cracked open my bottle and took my pills!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Back finally from vacation and my 2-month supply was waiting for me! Cracked open my bottle and took my pills!



Yay! How was your vacation?

Eta- took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yay! How was your vacation?
> 
> Eta- took my pills



It was AWESOME!!! I went home to Alaska to visit my family.  Such a beautiful country up that way and the weather was perfect.  

Took my pills today!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 6, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Took my pills this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 6, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 9, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## Whit (Aug 12, 2014)

Still going strong!


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 13, 2014)

Took my pills today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Still taking mines. Missed yesterday though.


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Took my pills today


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 16, 2014)

Still taking my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 19, 2014)

Took my pills today!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Omgosh I dk why or how I fell off taking these darn pills. Took them tonight


----------



## kandigyrl (Aug 26, 2014)

Decided to start back, two days down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 27, 2014)

Took my pills. I only have 4 pills left. Hopefully my replacement vitamins get here soon


----------



## kandigyrl (Aug 27, 2014)

Pills taken.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 27, 2014)

I stop taking my pills, I have about a weeks worth left,  not ordering anymore.


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 29, 2014)

Was there a code for august ?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

pinkness27 said:


> Was there a code for august ?



Not sure. I didn't get an email about it.

OAN took my pills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Still taking my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking my pills as well!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 5, 2014)

It's been a minute since I last posted. I ran out of pills and just bought another bottle today.  I'm waiting for another sale; will purchase a 6 month supply.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Forgot my pills but getting ready to take them


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Whit (Sep 13, 2014)

Still in the game! Almost a year strong.


----------



## Jace032000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Still faithfully taking my pills. I have noticed an increased amount of shedding however...I wonder if they've changed the formula.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Britt (Sep 15, 2014)

I just bought 2 bottles this wknd. I went to the Hairfinity expo with a friend and it was buy one get one free.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Still faithfully taking my pills. I have noticed an increased amount of shedding however...I wonder if they've changed the formula.



I'm not sure... have you tried coffee or tea rinse?

Took my pills last night


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Britt said:


> I just bought 2 bottles this wknd. I went to the Hairfinity expo with a friend and it was buy one get one free.



Britt it was great to see you again.  LOL


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 15, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Britt (Sep 15, 2014)

Tamrin said:


> Britt it was great to see you again.  LOL




Tamrin yesssssss same here! Pleasant surprise


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2014)

I miss yall  I ran out last month and I have been taking Purvana instead. I will be cheering from the sidelines


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I miss yall  I ran out last month and I have been taking Purvana instead. I will be cheering from the sidelines



We miss you too in here girl. Good luck!  Would still love to see your results/progress with what you're taking.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Took my pills last night


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 26, 2014)

question for you ladies - do you think it would be too much to take hairfinity and gnc's beautiful hair, skin, and nails supplement?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> question for you ladies - do you think it would be too much to take hairfinity and gnc's beautiful hair, skin, and nails supplement?



Yes...do one or the other. Your body is only going to accept so much of the ingredients.


----------



## Britt (Sep 26, 2014)

I been taking my hairfinity vitamins consistently.


----------



## Jace032000 (Sep 29, 2014)

Took my pills today and ordered another 4-month supply.  I'm really experiencing some shedding and I'm not sure as to why.  I've also noticed that my hair growth has slowed waaaaayyyyy down.  It hasn't even been a year since I've been on this stuff.  :-/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Jace032000 (Sep 30, 2014)

Took my pills today.


----------



## Jace032000 (Oct 1, 2014)

Took my pills!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 1, 2014)

Been taking my pills consistently.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 2, 2014)

2 bottles for sale, email me if you want em, name your price ([email protected])


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## Britt (Oct 3, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> 2 bottles for sale, email me if you want em, name your price ([email protected])



Whimsy I just emailed u ! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt (Oct 3, 2014)

Been taking my pills consistently.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandigyrl (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't posted much since the beginning of the year but have started back. I've been consistently taking my pills for a month.


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

Whit said:


> October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)



Awesome progress! Love your results.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still taking my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

Last one and then I'm gone for another 3 months


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been taking my pills.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

I've slacked and missed all week smh...I'll be back on it today.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Bottle 3.  Day 2.

I've never posted in this thread.  So hopefully I can join you ladies.  

Started HF in Mid-August.  Just started bottle 3 yesterday.  What I noticed in the first month was softness.  In month two I noticed thickness.  What I'm hoping for in month 3 is retention.  My hair has become very confused.  1/2 of it is natural while the other half is damaged relaxed ends.  Not damaged like non-existent, but pretty darn close.  And naturally it just wants to break at that line of demarcation.  But I'm hoping that HF coupled with Design Essentials Transitioning treatment will help me transition successfully.

My intention with HF is to supply my hair with what it needs to stay atop my head.  No shedding or breakage.  Growth will happen regardless.  Health is a training endeavor.


----------



## Britt (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been taking mine consistently. This Sat makes 6 weeks already. I don't have official growth shots though. I guess I'll wait until I get my hair flat ironed in Jan to see the growth then. Idk if my hair is growing any faster than usual.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2014)

Forgot to take my pills Thursday and Friday but will take them today


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2014)

I took my pills today.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Oct 25, 2014)

Been taking my pills consistently.  

CrysMelis that sounds like a really good plan.   I think whatever hair you lose from the transition will be replaced by new hairs sprouting from the HF.  This should make your transition rather seamless.  Keep us updated


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2014)

I took my pills.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't care about length when the health is just as becoming... Bottle 3.  Day 6.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Took my pills


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 29, 2014)

I took my pills.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt (Oct 29, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> I don't care about length when the health is just as becoming... Bottle 3.  Day 6.



Your hair looks so full and pretty! 

Been taking mine consistently, Sat makes 7 wks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 30, 2014)

I just started my new bottle about 4 days ago. Im going to be consistent and take them for at least two months in a row. A local hair salon by me supplies them.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 30, 2014)

Britt said:


> Your hair looks so full and pretty!  Been taking mine consistently, Sat makes 7 wks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you Britt


----------



## Jace032000 (Nov 22, 2014)

Been taking my pills since February.  I'll posts some pics next week!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt (Nov 22, 2014)

Today makes 10 weeks. I don't have official growth pics. I will use my pics from when I flat ironed my hair the other day. I'm not even sure how accurate that will be b/c I incurred more heat damage and I've been cutting it out here and there . I have a few more bottles and I'll continue to take it faithfully. I know it can't hurt.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2014)

I completely fell off this challenge  :-(  i still have a bottle and half left. I'm going to take them bc i dont believe in waiting money lol. Cant wait to see y'all final pics.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Alright everyone.  I've been faithfully taking my pills now every day.  I started back in March 2014 and while I haven't been on them yet for a year...here is my length check. 

 I'm pleased with the results although half way through my journey my hair started to shed uncontrollably than it stopped.  It was strange....   Aside from that I had a great experience and I think I'm going to stay on hair infinity 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Dec 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Alright everyone.  I've been faithfully taking my pills now every day.  I started back in March 2014 and while I haven't been on them yet for a year...here is my length check.  I'm pleased with the results although half way through my journey my hair started to shed uncontrollably than it stopped.  It was strange....   Aside from that I had a great experience and I think I'm going to stay on hair infinity   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Jace032000 
That is amazing growth. It's about 2 years worth of growth for me, if not more. Congrats. I read that You were also using the liquid gold green magic. How often did you apply it to your scalp?
I so want to boost up my growth with some consistent growth aid use, but after 2 weeks I always end up with massive shedding. My hair is already low density. I cannot afford it. Does your hair shed more while using it?


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 17, 2014)

ronie said:


> Jace032000
> That is amazing growth. It's about 2 years worth of growth for me, if not more. Congrats. I read that You were also using the liquid gold green magic. How often did you apply it to your scalp?
> I so want to boost up my growth with some consistent growth aid use, but after 2 weeks I always end up with massive shedding. My hair is already low density. I cannot afford it. Does your hair shed more while using it?



Ty hun!  I also have low density hair so shedding wreaks havoc on my hair.  I went on vacation over the summer and was without my hair infinity for just two weeks...the shedding was unreal.  I still have areas where the hair hasn't grown back.  Sad to say but if I want to keep my hair ---i think I have to stay on hair infinity :--(

I am using the green magic by liquid gold and I'm very very pleased. I've been using it a little over a  month now and when  I first got it, I faithfully applied the green magic cream on my scalp every other day and on the off days used the liquid hair gold sulfur based oil (I alternated between that and the Amka oil).  It leaves your hair looking greasy but if you can keep your hair in a pony tail those days, then you'll be fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Alright everyone.  I've been faithfully taking my pills now every day.  I started back in March 2014 and while I haven't been on them yet for a year...here is my length check.
> 
> I'm pleased with the results although half way through my journey my hair started to shed uncontrollably than it stopped.  It was strange....   Aside from that I had a great experience and I think I'm going to stay on hair infinity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Omgosh girl look at that progress!  That's amazing  your hair looks great.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you soo much!!


Took my pills today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Jace032000 said:


> Ty hun!  I also have low density hair so shedding wreaks havoc on my hair.  I went on vacation over the summer and was without my hair infinity for just two weeks...the shedding was unreal.  I still have areas where the hair hasn't grown back.  Sad to say but if I want to keep my hair ---i think I have to stay on hair infinity :--(
> 
> I am using the green magic by liquid gold and I'm very very pleased. I've been using it a little over a  month now and when  I first got it, I faithfully applied the green magic cream on my scalp every other day and on the off days used the liquid hair gold sulfur based oil (I alternated between that and the Amka oil).  It leaves your hair looking greasy but if you can keep your hair in a pony tail those days, then you'll be fine.



Jace032000 So you started experiencing shedding while on Hairfinty but when you missed those 2 weeks it was still shedding? Or did you start shedding because you missed those 2 weeks? Are you still shedding? Does anyone know what to attribute the shedding too? Is it because the hair is growing at an accelerated rate so this is hair that was going to shed anyway?  I'm considering ordering but my hair is fine already so I can't afford to lose any....


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 1, 2015)

cocoagirl said:


> Jace032000 So you started experiencing shedding while on Hairfinty but when you missed those 2 weeks it was still shedding? Or did you start shedding because you missed those 2 weeks? Are you still shedding? Does anyone know what to attribute the shedding too? Is it because the hair is growing at an accelerated rate so this is hair that was going to shed anyway?  I'm considering ordering but my hair is fine already so I can't afford to lose any....


I experienced shedding while taking Hair Infinity but it was normal shedding. I noticed an extreme amount of shedding after missing more than week of taking the hair infinity.  It was if my scalp and body pulled the plug on keeping hair on my head.....


----------

